# sara's new plan



## sara (Mar 8, 2003)

Im new at this.. ill tell you about myself
20 yrs old. 
female
120 lbs 
height: 5'3 or 5'4 
bf last measured 3 weeks ago 20% 

ive been on a 20-40 carb diet for the past few months and its working great! but ive noticing im losing energy and im not having the right food..my workout routine : 2 times a week upper body, 2 times a week lower body.. and ABS every time im at the gym (4 times a week)
my plans is to maintain my body weight and decrease my bf down to 12% ..... i would do whatever it takes to get there soon.. is there anyone that can help me here??
thanx


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2003)

tomorrow's meal plan: sunday 3/9/2003

MEAL ONE (PRE-WORKOUT) 9:00 AM 

1/4 CUP OAT. 
1 SPOON ORGANIC PEANUTBUTTER
2 EGG WHITES, 1 YOLK
HALF SCOOP WHEY PROTEIN 
(MIX ALL TOGETHER)!!! 
P ~ 27,  C~ 17, F~ 14

TODAY'S WORKOUT @ 10:30 AM
UPPER BODY 
ABS 

MEAL TWO 1:00PM 
POST WORKOUT 

1 APPLE 
1 SCOOP PROTEIN POWDER
2 HARD BOILED EGGS 
P~ 32, C~ 23, F~ 12

5:30 PM (AFTER WORK MEAL) 
MEAL THREE
8 OZ. OR MORE THAN THAT..>CHICKEN BREAST
BROCCLI
1 CELERY STALK
2 GREEN ONIONS 
LETTUCE
1 SPOON OLIVE OIL
P~ 32 OR MORE, C~ 0???, F~ 20

8:30 PM 
MEAL FOUR 
1 CAN TUNA 
1 SPOON OLIVE OIL
LETTUCE
P~ 32, C~ 0, F~ 17

TOTAL: P~ 123, C~ 40, F~ 64
ANY COMMENTS?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> 
> TOTAL: P~ 123, C~ 40, F~ 64
> ANY COMMENTS?




Yes....I'd suggest you read this journal because I think all the advice given in it would probably apply to you as well 

Welcome to IM....Sara.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2003)

thanx... so i need to go up 70 carbs daily.. that would still keep me in same weight and reduce my bf ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

LMAO!~ 

yeah...welcome Sara 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx... so i need to go up 70 carbs daily.. that would still keep me in same weight and reduce my bf ?




Nope...I'd say you've messed up your metabolism (again) by being "to low" ..."to long"....we can't help people that don't listen/learn.......... and post their journal specific questions in other people's journals. 

DP


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 9, 2003)

I also think you need to increase the number of meals...go less time b/w eating.  I would also slightly increase protein...to about 175 grams.  Try carb-ups or carb cycling of some sort.  I agree you may have altered your metabolism.  What about cardio...do you do any?  I also think your breakfast needs to contain more calories....a very important meal to boost the metabolism for the day.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2003)

thanx fit freak! can you make one meal log for me?


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2003)

Can anyone give me workout and meal routines that I will follow?


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Can anyone give me workout and meal routines that I will follow?



I'm going to give you the best advice anyone on here will give you. You ready? 

Go to this woman's journal, Oceangurl's journal and follow the plans and advice SHE was given. 

You see, she has a similar bodytype as you, and also has the same goals. Same IP, but that's another story.

Anyway, Sara, if you really want people to help you, do what you say you're going to do. Show them you're serious. Follow the advice given to OG,  and instead of making the same mistake she did, don't repeatedly ask the same questions over and over again, when multiple people give you the answer.



> Can anyone give me workout and meal routines that I will follow?



Look at what you wrote there and live it. Follow the advice already given to OG and you will be well on your way.

Do NOT go to other people's journal's and ask questions about yourself. That's what YOUR journal is for.

Do NOT highjack threads by discussing a totally irrelevant subjects than the one being discussed. Start a new thread.

Do NOT repeatedly ask the same questions over and over. This makes people feel you are ignoring them.

If you take the time to research the answers to questions you have, you will find it's most likely already been asked many times. If the knowledgeable people on this board see you putting at least SOME effort into your own life, they will probably help you. 

Here's your big chance Sara. You can heed my advice and grow and achieve your goals, or you can fall into the same trap as many people do, who don't listen and don't think for themselves. You have a brain, use it. 

Welcome to Ironmag, one of the best forums out there, don't waste this opportunity, use this tool to get what you want.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with the above advice but to give you an example I will post a sample meal plan:

M1:
2 Eggs with 4 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup (raw measure) oatmeal

M2:
5oz Chicken Breast
3.5oz Sweet Potato
1 Cup Vegies with 1 tsp Butter

M3 (use this as post-workout):
1.5 Scoops Whey Protein
1 Tbsp Flax Oil
5 Strawberries

M4:
5oz. Salmon or another type of 'fatty' fish
2 Cups Steamed Vegies (brocolli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, etc)

M5:
Tuna (6oz can)
1 Tbsp Full Fat Mayo or 1 Tbsp of healthy oil (depending on taste preference) with chopped celery/tomato
2 Cups Salad or Vegies

Protein - 170grams
Carbs - 65 (without vegie counts)
Fat - 65
Cals - 1525

Now...this is only an example of one day...your actual plan will depend on what you like to eat and when and how often (intense) you train.  The important thing is to include protein, healthy fat, and some carbs (slow burning or vegies) in every meal.

I would also cycle my calories/carbs to keep the body guessing.

Hope this 'day' will help you figure out a weekly plan.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 9, 2003)

One more thing....Sara...what exercises are you doing for your upper/lower workouts and also...what about some cardio???


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2003)

also, sara maybe this site will be of help if you are not already using it:  www.fitday.com

you can create an account (it's free) and log your daily meals to get a daily macro/calorie breakdown.


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2003)

thanx fitfreak, prince! i will take your advice! 
i weight train 4 times a week. and cardio once a week


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 10, 2003)

If you've been dieting now for a while you may want to try adding some additional cardio to get you closer to your goal...maybe try cardio on your non-lifting days.


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2003)

now i only can go to the gym 3 times a week! ( i hate it!!!!!) i wanna go at least 4-5 times, but my work and school in the way... anyone have suggestions what i should workout on these 3 days??? mondays, wed, fri


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2003)

Here is an idea:

mon-chest,delts,tri's

wed-back,bi's,traps

fri-legs


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2003)

Welcome Sara 

Good luck with reaching you goals!


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

Welcome again OG, er..um, I mean Sara


----------



## lina (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Welcome again OG, er..um, I mean Sara


  good one!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 11, 2003)

I would do alternating upper and lower body workouts.  For example:

Week 1 - Monday (upper) / Wednesday (lower) / Friday (upper)
Week 2 - Monday (lower) / Wednesday (upper) / Friday (lower)
Repeat

Specifically I would recommend some type of circuit style of weight training followed by cardio...this way you can accomplish everything with one trip to the gym.  The circuit training with weights will speed up your weight training and give you plenty of time to do your cardio.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 11, 2003)

One more thing...train abs every workout...at the end of your circuit.


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2003)

thanx fitfreak--- i will try the alternating style.. you said i would be able to do cardio the days that im at the gym? 3 times a week cardio right? how long of a cardio?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 14, 2003)

It's a personal choice...some like to do high intensity interval training...others a longer and slower but steady pace.

IMO...alternate b/w HIIT and longer sessions each workout.  The HIIT sessions should be about 25 minutes and the steady pace sessions about 40-45 minutes.

This should prevent your body from adapting and keep the gains coming.  Make sure you do your cardio AFTER your strength training.


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2003)

ok.. i did lower body today: 
squats
leg curl 
walking lunges with 10lbs 
leg extension
seated calves
standing calves
( i did 5 sets of each workout 12-15 reps)
ABS::: 
side 5 sets with weight
crunches 5 sets (till maxout) 
leg raise ( 3 sets) 

i didnt do cardio today.. next time im at the gym ill do at least 20 minutes cardio after my training


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 14, 2003)

No cardio....on leg day....good call  I only do about 5 or 10 minutes of VERY light walking or biking after legs before I stretch ONLY for the sake of removing lactid acid...find it helps to minimize soreness.

That sounds like a well-balanced leg workout...the only thing you could consider adding is another exercise for hams...stiff-legged deadlifts (SLDL).  The hamstrings cross two joints and therefore should be worked from the hips (SLDL) and knees (curls).

Sounds good overall though...keep it up!


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2003)

thanx fitfreak! what you recommend for my pre workout meal?


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2003)

3/17/03 meals

# 1  1/3 oats
        2 whole eggs 
        2 whites
        1 slice cheese

# 2  protein 1 scoop
       2 spoons whiped cream
       1 apple

# 3 shrimp
       1 sardine
        veggies (1 stalk celery, broccli, lettuce)
        1 spoon parmasion cheese

# 4 last meal (around 7 pm) 
       1 can tuna 
       1 table spoon butter 

total: 
protein> 107 
fat> 60
carb>50 
cal~~~~ 1300
(no workout today) i will have to work


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 17, 2003)

Sara...your carbs and fat look ok but you need to increse the protein by another 60 grams or so......aim for five or six meals/snacks each day with 30 grams or so of protein per meal.

Make it your goal to eat every 3 hours.

As for my suggestion for a pre-workout meal I like to have a shake....digests easily.

1.5 Scoops Protein (30-35 grams of protein) combined with 16oz water, 5 strawberries, and 2 Tbsp Heavy Whipping Cream (sometimes I substitute 1 Tbsp Flax Oil here)

I have this shake about an hour to an hour and a half before I train.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2003)

i usually have 1 scoop of protein before workout and 1 table spoon of peanuts.. ill change to 1.5 protein, and are the peanuts good before workout?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 18, 2003)

a little fat is ok...but avoid too much...keep the nuts to 1 oz or less.  If you have the nuts leave out the cream/flax from the shake otherwise it'll be too much fat.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2003)

ya, i know that.. cream or nuts not both the same time. but i eat 1 oz (1 tablespoon of nuts before my workout for little carb source and fat source at the same time and drink my shake
nuts ~ 5-7 grams of carbs
1.5 protein~ 5 carbs 
around 10- 12 grams of carbs before workout.. is that ok?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2003)

Meals for 03/19/03 

ONE- 1 scoop protein 
         2 whole eggs 
         2 whites
         1 spoon peanuts
         (baking soda)  and water
mixed and put in oven ummmmm tastes like a yummy bread...

TWO- after workout. 
          1.5 protein 
           2 tablespoon cream
           1/2 apple 

THREE- 1 can tuna 
            1 slice cheese
            1 tablespoon butter 
            (1/2 cup spinach, some cauliflower, carrots, 2 cups cabbage all shreded and i added the butter and cheese to it and all melt together!!!! 
            the other 1/2 apple

FOUR- 2 spoons peanuts 
           1/2 scoop protein 
           1 spoon creamcheese 
           1 egg white
           2 slices apple
           salmon (dried)
(bad meal::(((() 

workout: legs, ABS

water 6.5 liters 
and hot tea!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah...looks fine!

Just looking at your last day's meal plan and again...you NEED to add a fifith meal....make it a protein/fat/vegies meal!

Important!


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2003)

ok i'll try to add 5th meal. 
can the meal be 30 minutes before i go to bed?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah....just keep it to protein, some fat, and some vegies...no active carbs though.

Suggestions:

(i) 1.5 Scoops Protein with either 2Tbsp Heavy Cream/1Tbsp Flax Oil or 1oz Almonds or Walnuts

(ii) Tuna with 1 Tbsp Oil Based Dressing

(iii) 2 Eggs  with 4 egg whites and a vegie source


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Forgot to mention...protein and some fat is actually good in my opinion close to bed.....supplies amino acids (protein) during sleep to prevent catabolism throughout the night


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2003)

thanx! but doesnt the egg contains some carbs, and the almonds?


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2003)

thanx again! 
meals for 03/20/03

ONE 2 whole eggs, 
        .3 spoon olive oil, 
        1 serving tuna
        1 slice apple

some hot tea 

TWO 1 scoop protein
         2 spoon cream
         1 celery 

THREE 2.5 serving tuna
           1 spoon olive oil 
           1/2 cup spinach 
           lettuce, broccli
           1 slice apple

FOUR   1 serving shrimp 
            2 whole eggs 
            1/4 spoon olive oil 

FIVE  1 serving tuna 
            lettuce 
            1/2 spoon olive oil
            some vinegar

water: 5-6 liters
NO WORKOUT
is this better?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

Just trace amounts...no active carbs....it's fine


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 20, 2003)

I keep submitting my reply and then my mind comes up with something alse to say.... 

What i meant by no carbs is no fruit, dairy, starches (oats, brown rice, sweet potato), that sort of thing.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2003)

but nuts do have carbs in them dont they? (w8 and the others dont eat nuts at all ) why is that?


----------



## Britney (Mar 20, 2003)

Nuts are not considered a carborous food. They are mainly fat with mininmal protein.
Its not that we DON't eat nuts. We eliminate them from our diets as a tweak, especially when cutting. Sticking to mainly oils and food fats for fat sources.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

...and it's not because of the carbs that we don't eat them...it's about a balance of fats.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2003)

i see you eat pb in your meals, on tweak and bleak days, so you count it as a fat source and not carbs at all?


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2003)

then i can eat 1.5 spoon of nuts as my total of fat intake in a meal? whats you'r bleak day meals w8?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 21, 2003)

Check w8's journal....she posts all her meals there.  Just to repeat the carbs in the nuts are 'inactive' but if you want to avoid them entirely...as was mentionned for a tweak...stick to the flax oil or heavy cream with the shakes instead.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2003)

the peanuts that i have now, i read the ingridents and contains (garlic, sugar, pepper, corn starch) even though the nutri info has same amount of carbs and fats as the natural peanuts.. should i stop eating the semi-artificial nuts? and stick to the organic ones , or the ones comes in shells?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 21, 2003)

matter of preference i guess.....the natural ones would be a much better choice but remember that you need to get some enjoyment (taste) out of food and eating in general.

I'll leave this one up to you,BUT you're correct...the natural varieties would be best.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2003)

how many times a week would i have tweak days, and bleak days? is it better to have tweak days on my workout days?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 21, 2003)

Tweaks are just changes to the diet...I recommend having 2 carb-up meals per week...last meal of the day.  I prefer...myself...to do this on non-training days b/c the next day the carbs have had time to break down and replenish glycogen stores resulting in more energy for my workout as well as a much better pump. 

If you eat the same number of calories and same foods for a prolonged period of time your body will adapt to those # of calories and results will slow.  Here is where the tweak comes in...make a change after a few weeks of the same diet.  Basically, it's a change to prevent your body from adapting to a certain diet....in terms of macro nutrients, calories, food types, etc.


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2003)

for my carb up days, can i just add oatmeal or apple to my last meal? not both?


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2003)

saturday 3/22/03 

ONE 1 whole egg 
        1.5 serving tuna
        1/3 tablespoon olive oil
        1 slice cheddar cheese ( 70 cal. 4 protein, 6 fat) 
        1/4 cup spinach
        1 slice apple

TWO 1 scoop protein 
         2 tablespoons cream

THREE 2  fish fried in olive oil (2 servings) 
           lots lettuce with vinegar
           broccoli
           other green veggies if available 

FOUR 1 serving tuna 
          1 sardine (full of fat 14 grams of fat per serving, 19 protein ) 
some green veggies.. 

FIVE ill try to eat some more tuna with olive oil 

any comments ??????

NO WORKOUT (dammit have to work) 
water=


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2003)

sunday's meals (hopefully!!!) 03/23/03

ONE - 3 slices ham (pastrami) 12p, 1c, 1 f
          1 slice cheddar cheese   4p, 1 c, 6 f 
          1 whole egg, 1 white egg 9p, 1 c, 5 f
          1/4 cup spinach 
          very small amount of butter 1f 
(25 p, 3 c, 13f) 

TWO-  1 cup of lean ground beef (cooked, broiled) 
           2 cups of broccolli 
(30 p, 0c, ??? f maybe 20) 

THREE- 1 scoop protein drink 
             1.5 cream
(22p, 3 c, 11 f) 

FOUR- 1 serving chicken breast
           broccoli 
(32 p, 1 c, 14 f) 

FIVE- 1 spoon pb ( 7 f, 3 c, 3p)
          3 slices ham (1 f, 1 c, 12p)

fat= 66
protein= 124
carb= 12


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> can you look at my journal and make comments on my meals?




Same thing as we've been saying all along...you need more calories...specifically protein. You're fat levels look good...now work on bringing up your protein.

Lose the ham/pastrami...or at least add more protein...like a scoop of protein w/ it...or tuna or something. Try to get 30 G protein in each meal


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2003)

i can do that! but is meal # 2 bad??? I'm not sure how much fat it has ( 3 slices of beef)


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2003)

height 5'4 
weight 120
bf% 19.4 (checked about a month ago) 

wanna add muscle and loose 7 lbs, bf goal 14% or less..

doing 3-4 days on 40 carbs or less and 2 carb up days. weight training 3 times a week. would that get me to my results?
and how much protein, fat i need daily???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Meal 2 is not bad.....read this. It depends on what kind of beef you get, but the fat for 1 cup is probably anywhere from 8-15 g. 

If you're only doing 5 meals a day shoot for 35G protein in each meal and 15g fat in each meal...175P total for the day and 75F total for the day, plus your 30g or so of carbs every day.

Do you think you can do that for a week or so?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2003)

yas I can! you want me to do it for only a week? with or without carbup days?


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2003)

w8, how much carbs, protein and fat does your 1 scoop protein have?
does the newman's you use have any carbs in it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

Don't be so carb obsessed! It's an oil & vinegar dressing...it's fine to use.

W/ the carb ups.....and at least a week!


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 23, 2003)

I agree Sara....don't be so paranoid of a couple carbs...think big picture.  And on a carb-up day you have to do more than add a serving of oatmeal or an apple.  Read the article on carb-ups....this will give you an idea of what to do.  It's under the main article listing.

As for reaching your goals...stick to the plan...listen to our advice and adhere to it...you'l get there...just be patient.

Keep up the good work


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2003)

thanx guys for hanging in there with me  
then ill follow the plan! 
this week starting tomorrow.. ill have 25 C or less and ill try my best to shoot up for 175 P and 75 F.. now when i do only 25 C a day, can apple, nuts, cheese (cheddar, parmasion, montery jack) and oat be included in my meals?? i know with a grams of Carbs a day...
like for meal one i would wanna have: 2 whole eggs, 3 whites, 1 slice of cheese ( 1 carb or less) and 1/2 scoop protein powder.. is the cheese ok?
or my last meal i would wanna have protein drink and some nuts


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

When you're depleting and staying under 30G of carbs...the only carbs you can have are those from protein/fat sources...like the nuts, cheese, peanut butter, etc. So no apple or oats on these days. Save them for your carb up meal.


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2003)

starting tomorrow, till next monday.. i can have nuts, cheese with my food??? COOOLLLLL!!!!!!! and i would count that as a carb, just like counting the eggs and protein drinks as carbs???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

meals for 03/24/03

ONE 8:00am 
2 whole eggs 
1 white
1 scoop protein powder 
little butter 
(made it as pancake) 4 peanuts! 
(35 P, 5 C, 14 F).....

TWO- 11:15 AM 
1.5 scoop protein drink = (33 protein) 
2 spoon cream 
(33 P, 5 C, 14 F)......

THREE- 2:15 PM 
1 can tuna 
1 slice cheese
1/2 cup spinach 
1/2 tbsp olive oil 
(all melted together) 
broccli and cauliflower
(37P, 1 C, 14 F) 

FOUR~ 6:00PM 
after going to the gym and working on some ABS only (time is limted, I have school all day) 

isopure shake (from this nutrition store by the gym) ill just want them to add water and ice... i dont trust their cream.. 
so ill have 1 0z peanuts
(30-35 P, 5 C, 13F) 

FIVE 9:30PM not sure yet (maybe 1 can tuna or 1 can sardine, with some olive oil and veggies

Now one more question, do i subtract the fiber from the nuts and protein drink as my total carbs or just leave it as it is ?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Much better  

Yeah...I would just try to keep your total carbs under 30G for the day...don't worry about counting the fibre...If you're using just carbs sources from protein/fat then you shouldn't be able to get to 30-40 g w/ them anyway.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

MEAL FOUR 2 scoops of isopure 50 grams of protein! 
                   1 oz peanuts
                    some brocolli 
MEAL FIVE. just had it! 
                   1 whole egg
                    1/4 cup salmon 
                    few peanuts 
                    little butter
(24P, 3 c, 15 f) 
I actually had a meal five!!! im proud of myself!

any changes i need to make??? do i follow same plan tomorrow?
water= about 7 liters


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Meal 4 had too much Protein...drop it down to 35G and yes...same thing tomorrow.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

i know it did have too much protein, the guy at the nutri store put two scoops in. what happens if i consume over 35 g protein per meal??


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

Don't worry about it...I forgot it was at the nutrition store. Just wanted to see more balance, it's okay.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

nex time if i ever get isopure from the nutri store ill ask for 1/1/2 scoop.. 
one question before i go to bed,, if i would have some 1 oz cheese or 1 oz nuts with my last meal (30 minutes before going to bed) is that ok??


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 25, 2003)

Congrats sara on finally having that 5th meal  You're well on your way!

IMO...those foods are ok before bed as long as you consider them within the 15g fat per meal guideline.


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2003)

THANX


----------



## sara (Mar 25, 2003)

MEALS FOR TUESDAY 03/25/03 

ONE 2 WHOLE EGGS 
        1 EGG WHITE
        1 SCOOP PROTEIN POWDER
         LITTLE BUTTER 
(P 35, F 15, C 5) 

TWO 1.5 PROTEIN 
         2 CREAM
(P 33, F 14, C 5) 

THREE  CAN TUNA
            1/2 CUP SPINACH 
            CABBAGE 
            1 TABLESPOON BUTTER
            1 SLICE CHEESE
             FEW PEANUTS
(P 38, F 15, C 2) 

FOUR 1 SERVING SHRIMP 
          1 EGG WHITE
          2 CABBAGE LEAFS
          1.5 OZ PEANUTS
(P 25, F 15, C 5) 

FIVE ( DIDNT HAVE IT YET BUT I WILL!  ) 

2 SERVING CANNED SALMON 
(24 P, 10 F, 0 C) 

TOTAL:::  P 155, F 70, C 17
IS THIS OK???? ANY COMMENTS???? 
* W/O LOWER BODY, 20 MINUTES WALK UPHILL

WATER= SO FAR 5 LITERS


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 25, 2003)

Looks good but IMO you need to have a serving of complex carbs for breakfast...maybe just 1/3 cup dry measure even.  This would up the carbs a bit....IMHO...17 is simply too low.  Fat and protein look ok.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Looks good but IMO you need to have a serving of complex carbs for breakfast...maybe just 1/3 cup dry measure even.  This would up the carbs a bit....IMHO...17 is simply too low.  Fat and protein look ok.




I believe she's doing a bi-weekly carb up...so she needs to keep her carbs low till she carbs up.

Which day will you be carbing up Sara?

Looks much better Sara


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 26, 2003)

i get to carb up on my first week?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 26, 2003)

thanx w8, i couldn't do it without your patience and fit-freak's.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 26, 2003)

OK...are you doing 1 or 2 carb-up meals per week?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't know yet! I'm not really craving or needing carbs so far.. i started last monday,, but im craving for lots and lots of peanuts! im only trying to allow myself to have nuts with ONLY ONE of my meals.. i would want to eat more, but i think its bad to have more than 1.5 oz a day.. and cheese same ONLY ONE of my meals.. im waiting for w8 to give ideas of when to carb up and what i can have on my carb up meal


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

whats the difference between a bi weekly carb up (that im doing now) and limiting your carbs under 60 one day and the next day under 30??? i know the difference, but i don't know what it does , it effects


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

I would suggest two carb ups a week...simply because you're still not getting enough calories (although much better now than you were) so twice a week carb ups would help to bring your overall calories up for the week...(we are slowly working towards fixing your metabolism).

I would suggest you do your first carb up tomorrow night (thursday) in your last meal and have:

1/2 cup oats
1 banana
1/2 cup sweet potato
1 tbsp peanut butter or 1 oz peanuts

No other protein or fat needed in this meal.


Then your next carb up would be sunday night, in your last meal...and eat the same thing.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

so, ill carb up thurs and sunday
what type of meals do i need to eat for tomorrow the 5 meals? 
sweet potato, i hate it!! is there any other replacement?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Just keep your regular meals of low carb...so just fat and protein...until you have your carb up.

You could replace the sweet potato w/ 1/2 cup brown rice, or do a full cup of oats.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

thursday low carb, then meals then meal # 6 1 cup oat meal, 1 bananna. 
friday and saturday back to low carb 20 and under?
sunday same as thursday? 
what about next week? how long do i follow this 2 day carb up?

* tomorrow im gonna get my bf% measured and ill get all my measurments...


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

meals 03/26/03 

ONE 1 can tuna
        1.5 oz peanuts 

TWO 1 can tuna
         1 serving cheese
         1/2 cup spinach 
          1/2 table spoon olive oil 
          some dill ( green veggie that my mom fried) 

THREE 1.5 protein 
            1/2 spoon olive oil (out of cream!)
             some soy nuts  4 carbs, 4 fiber 

FOUR 1 can sardines (3 servings) 
          cauliflower, spinach, cabbage
          1/2 table spoon butter
          1 whole egg 
          (some peanuts () 
          1/2 TABle spoon rice, I know, I know my mom made me taste it and see if it was too spicy! ( is that ok just 1/2 table spoon??? does it count ?

FIVE 2 serving canned salmon
        veggies

water= almost 7 liters
W/O did some ABS only! 

* I purchased a package of flaxseed meal ( powder) can i mix it with my protein drink as a fat source 2 Tbsp = 4.5 fat, 4 carb, 4 fiber, 3 protein... if i add 4 Tbsp to my drink is that ok?
or what other things can i do with it???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thursday low carb, then meals then meal # 6 1 cup oat meal, 1 bananna.
> friday and saturday back to low carb 20 and under?
> sunday same as thursday?
> ...



Yes, that's right. 

Do next week too?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> 1/2 TABle spoon rice, I know, I know my mom made me taste it and see if it was too spicy! ( is that ok just 1/2 table spoon??? does it count ?
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the rice, it's fine.

Yes..you can use the flaxseed meal in your shake. I would do 2 tbsp of that and 1 tsp of flax seed oil though.

You can mix it w/ your oats when you have them 

Don't forget 1 oz nuts or 1 tbsp peanut butter w/ your carb up.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

ill try not to forget!  
are there any other food i can have on my carb up? 
( my friend told me that everytime she eats a banana she gains weight the next day, am i gonna gain weight the next morning??


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

would i do the same plan next week too? or do you have a plan for me?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

You _may_ weigh a little more the next day simply because you haven't had carbs and all the carbs are going to be stored w/ water....so it's just water weight, it's not fat. Don't worry about it...your weight will stabilize again as you deplete for the rest of the week.

Carbs get stored in your body w/ water...so depending on how many carbs you have in a day, your body weight will fluctuate. Doesn't mean it's fat though. 

You could have veggies w/ it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes...do the same plan next week


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

ok, make sense.... what if im not able to finish my carb up meal? like i can't half 1 full cup of oats..what will happen?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Just try to eat as much as you can...it may take a whole hour to eat it...my first one did


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

same plan next week? 
170 p, 20 c, 70 f

how many weeks do i do this plan?


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

so i cant eat any apples till I'm done with this plan right?
or can I switch some carb-up meals with an apple? if not i can handle it without an apple


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 27, 2003)

w8...looks like you're being a huge help hear...good work 

AND..sara...you seem like your catching on too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> same plan next week?
> 170 p, 20 c, 70 f
> 
> how many weeks do i do this plan?




Well...we'll do it next week and then see how you feel ..if you want to change it or anything.

....and no apple 

Forgot to mention...make sure you get your skinfolds done in the morning...you don't want to do them right after a carb up.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

oh ya im defenitly checking my skin fold in the morning! 9am
ill be just having one meal before my check up

ONE @ 8:00 AM 1 whole egg
        2 egg whites
        2 Tbsp flaxseed meal
        1 protein powder
         little butter

question: so the low carb and then carb up, does it only set up my metabolism? what else is it doing to my body?


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

I didn't get my measurement today My trainer wasn't there. so I'll have to wait till next week.. any days except for monday and friday ( the days after my carb up nights) cause i carb up thursday night and sunday night... 

went to the gym 
W/O 
upper body.. 
some ABS 
I kinda have a cold 

MEALS for 03/27/03

ONE 2 egg whites
        1 whole
        1 protein  
        2 Tbsp flax seed meal 
        little butter/ 1 tea spoon pb

TWO (almost at the end of my workout) 
         1/4 cup soy nuts (4 carbs, 4 fiber) 
         1.5 protein drink

THREE 1 can tuna
           1 oz cheese (cheddar) 9 grams of fat, 7 protein
           some olive oil 
           1/2 cup spinach 
            brocolli 
            cauliflower

FOUR 1 can tuna
          1 whole egg 
          1 celery 
          1/2 olive oil 
          1/4 cup spinach  

FIVE my first =CARB up meal!!!
        1 bananna 
        1 cup oatmeal (ill try to finsh it) 
        1 tbsp pb, or 1 oz peanuts 
when do i need to take meal five? can i take it like 2 hours before going to bed or right when im ready to go to bed?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

Take it about an hr hr and a half before bed 

Low carb is going to increase insulin sensitivity (so your body will respond better to the carbs...that's a good thing) and going low carb will control insulin levels...when insulin levels are high, then fat-burning stops...but that only works for so long, and then you need to do a carb up so your metabolism stays high, and so you're able to keep energy up for your workouts. That's why we go a couple days low carb, then do a carb up, and repeat, twice a week.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

thanx w8, I understand now, why we carb up  
but why is it specfic food and certain amount?
why bananna? why not other fruits? 
pb or any source of fat? (olive oil, cheese)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K...we use a banana because it's high in sugar...all during the week while you're low carbing, we want your insulin and blood sugar levels to remain stable...but during your carb up, we want it to rise, we want the increase in metabolism, we want all those carbs to used by your muscles...so we use a fruit that's high in sugar and higher on the glycemic index. If you were doing the whole carb up w/ the sweet potato, banana, oats, etc...all those carbs have different effects on your blood sugar levels, some are fast, some are slow...so it's like a layered effect.  Other fruits like apples don't have the same amt of sugar or effect on the body. 

Also...your body is more used to apples than it is to bananas cause you have them more often. As far as fat goes, you could use an oil or butter even....I wouldn't use cheese because a) it's something you've been having all week as a fat source, so it's less of a shock to the system and b) it has a higher protein content. If I were you...I'd skip the oil and use a fat source that tastes  good to you...kinda like a little treat.

As for the amts that we use, it's based on BW...the specifics are located in the "carb up" thread in nutrition...I can't remember the amts per lb of BW off the top of my head.

Next week, if you want, we could use different carbs, but not an apple...still too low in sugar....but if you wanted to do 1/2 cup oats and 3/4 cup rice, you could use a very ripe pear as your fruit instead of a banana.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

ok. i trust you w8. but the amount of what im gonna eat, did you calulate it with my body weight?


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

if i listen to you guys and follow you'r plans this time, i can reach my goal? with a flat tummy?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

No...I didn't calculate it...you're not even doing the full carb up, so don't worry about it being too much. You and I are the same size (height and weight) and when i carb up, I do 1 banana, 1 whole cup of oats (dry measure), and about 6-8 oz sweet potato w/ 1 tbsp peanut butter.

Evenutally, yes, you can reach your goals, but it takes time remember, and patience...you have the discipline, that's half the battle


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

thanx for all the motivation w8! 

5'3 120- 122 lbs ???

and tomorrow I would have energy in the morning to excersie more than i usually do? what would be the best thing to workout on tomorrow morning? ( lower body and abs??? 
or cardio and ABS? did upper body today!
and i should have a meal before going to the gym tomorrow morning ?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm 5'4" and 120. 

I'd definitely do legs tomorrow....and yes, make sure you have a meal before you weight train.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

1.5 protein 
2 tbsp flaxseed meal
1/2 tbsp peanut butter (natural) 
thats at 7am 
then after workout around 10:30- 11:00 am till i get home 
ill have a good meal: tuna, veggies, olive oil, mayo??

almost time to carb up! :bounce: 
I dont wanna weight myself tomorrow morning!


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

i just had my carb up meal! 
ohhhh it was good ( the banana was yummy!!! and sweet )
i couldnt finsh the oatmeal, I probably had leftover 1/4 cup of oat. 
instead pb, which i didnt know i ran out of  I had 1 table spoon of butter (boring) 
I felt something weird when i was eating kinda alert! 

w8, I live with my parents and they have all the food that i cant eat. its hard to live with someone (espcially family) that eat sweets non stop, and have carbs in everything they eat! 
they complain about my eating habit and tell me in the long run, Im gonna be sick.. without bread and white rice they say you cant live like that! i dont listen to them. but they still complain


----------



## oceangurl01 (Mar 28, 2003)

meals for 03/8/03

ONE 2 Tbsp flaxseed meal
        1.5 protein 
         1/2 tbsp pb 

TWO 1 can tuna
         1/2 tbsp olive oil 
         1/2 cup spinach 
         1 tbsp natural mayo (3 grams of fat only!) 
         some peanuts 

THREE  fish not sure how many oz. but its a huge piece (fried w/   
            olive oil. 
            veggies (brocolli, 1 celery stalk, lettuce) 

FOUR  1 can tuna
           1 oz. peanuts 

FIVE  1/2 cup canned salmon 
          1/2 cup spinach 

W/O did good workout on lower body! 
        ABS ( couldnt finsh my sets  lost energy 
w8, are my meals ok? do you have any suggestions?


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2003)

its me sara (I'm no longer oceangurl)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> i just had my carb up meal!
> ohhhh it was good ( the banana was yummy!!! and sweet )
> i couldnt finsh the oatmeal, I probably had leftover 1/4 cup of oat.
> ...



Your meals look good


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx w8! the butter that I had with my carbup meal, I mixed it with the oatmeal (not a bad taste, actually made the oatmeal taste better). all the food (desserts,junk that my family have in the house I ignore and barely crave for.. if i crave for something its usually pb! I love pb and i cant have alot of it! but they the ones who tell me i gotta eat their food and i dont listen!


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2003)

are baking powder or baking soda effective ( if you use little bit of it when you bake??
I was planing of trying to bake bread by using( flaxseeds meal, eggs, butter, baking soda and maybe protein powder) would that work?


----------



## Britney (Mar 28, 2003)

Sara, it looks like you are finally "getting it" Good job


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx britney! I thank w8 for all the help!:bounce:


----------



## sara (Mar 28, 2003)

meals for 03/30/03 

ONE 1 can tuna 
        1 oz peanuts 

TWO 2 whole eggs 
         1 white
         1/2 cup soy protein (~ 10protein)  
         2 Tbsp flaxseed meal 

THREE 1 can tuna
           1 oz. cheese (~ 9 grams of fat) 
           1/2 cup spinach

FOUR 1 can tuna 
          1/4 cup spinach
          cabbage 
          cauliflower
          1 Tbsp butter

FIVE 1 protein 
        1/2 Tbsp olive oil 

meal five would be around 9:30 pm is it ok to be my last meal (protein drink that contains 2 grams of sugar and 1 fiber ) total c = 3 ????

NO workout today!
any suggestions????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> are baking powder or baking soda effective ( if you use little bit of it when you bake??
> I was planing of trying to bake bread by using( flaxseeds meal, eggs, butter, baking soda and maybe protein powder) would that work?



It might take a little bit of experimenting to get the right amts of everything but it could probably work 



> FIVE 1 protein
> 1/2 Tbsp olive oil
> 
> meal five would be around 9:30 pm is it ok to be my last meal (protein drink that contains 2 grams of sugar and 1 fiber ) total c = 3 ????



That's fine, but I would make it a scoop and a half of protein


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2003)

can i buy a fake chocolate or strawberry syurp? I wouldnt use it all the time, maybe just for breakfast with my eggs and protein pancakes that i make? or is that bad?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 29, 2003)

You could buy it for a treat once in a while...but I wouldn't have it on a regular basis or anything.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2003)

so I can even have it on bleak days, the very low carb days? 
I heard gum is bad for  you.. I chew orbit gum, sugar free (contains 1 sugar alcohol)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes...you can have it on low carb days...but keep it to a tbsp or two K?

Gum is bad for you if you have a lot of it....I don't think you need to worry about it just yet though.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

so I can chew up to three pieces of gum a day?

today is my second time CARBUP! right?
what should I have?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes...three is okay.

Do you want to try a pear today instead of a banana? Did you get more peanut butter?


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

yes i got more peanut butter.. we have banana and pears, oatmeal.. so whats the plan?


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

meals for sunday 03/30/03

ONE 5.5 oz chicken 
        1/2 Tbsp olive oil 
        some cabbage 
        little mayo
        (few pieces of cut beef)

TWO 4 oz. chicken
         1/2 cup spinach
         1 oz. cheese ( I didnt know the oz. cheese is a huge piece!)

THREE 1.5 protein 
           1 oz. peanuts

FOUR 4 oz. chicken
          1 whole egg
          some broccoli
          spices

FIVE CARB UP!

are my meals ok? 

no workout today  have to work


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay...you have a choice:

1 cup of oats
1 banana
1 tbsp peanut butter

or

1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup rice
1 pear
1 tbsp peanut butter


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Meals are looking good


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll go with the first choice! and tomorrow will be the same routine? carbs under 20?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

w8, where do you purchase your protein from?


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

yesturday after my meal # 4 I was still hungry.. and i was at work, all they had at the mall is junk food  and GNC had protein drinks, bars.. BUT I SAID NO to myself... NO BARS! NO FAKE SHAKES! 
they had the atkins bars, but i dont think i can have that either. not even 1/2 the bar.. so i just stayed hungry till i got home and made my shake, and some veggies, stole few peanuts


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

I buy my protein from a local supplement store.

You should be able to find a plain salad at the mall somewhere?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Sara...I know the area that you live in....go to the the AZ Mills, there is a Vitamin World, GNC, and a Hi-Health...that particular Hi-Health has powders almost at cost, ....

Otherwise go to One Stop Nutrition or as a last resort..a House of Fitness (there are 4) 


DP


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

I had to go back to work and you know the lines at the food court. i was gonna get coffee at mrs. fields but out of luck. they were just gonna make it  but thats good skipped the coffee


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

thanx Dr. Pain  GNC, hi-health are quite expensive... I tried the one in vitamin world and tastes like fish  
I got my protein powder from costco (5lbs) it was no more than $17.00 cheap huh?? and it tastes great


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 30, 2003)

Then you answered you own question, if it meets the criteria....you can't beat that price anywhere. I would be suspect of the ingredients.

I saw EAS, Optimum, and others near cost in that mall, but that means 5 pounds for $26-30.  



DP


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

I really think that you shouldn't stay hungry. Eat whatever you can. It's still better than starving.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

I would eat if i was at home, but all was around me was junk


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

costco had a promotion on the protein powder for a week and I dont think they gonna sell it there.. so I need a new place to buy my protein after Im out


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

w8, pretty soon I will be having my carb up meal! 
1 cup oatmeal
1 Tbsp Pb 
1 banana ..... does it matter how many oz..???( i think I asked this question last time, but we have large bananas and small ones.. so what size??


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

4 oz of banana


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

thanx w8, I read you'r new meal plan that Dr. pain gave you, I hope it works out great for you  i wish you the best of luck

what's the fibre one you using? what does it have


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

while waiting for the time to have my carb up meal... I'll post tomorrow's meals
03/31/03 

ONE 2 whole eggs 
        1 white
        1/2 scoop protein 
        1.5 Tbsp flaxseed meal
        some butter 
(that was my pre-workout meal) 

TWO  isopure drink (nutrition store.... ill try to ask him for scoop  and half instead of 2 full scoops of 50 grams of protein)
          1 oz. peanuts

THREE 1 can tuna 
           1 oz cheese 
           1/2 cup spinach
            broccoli 

FOUR  5 oz. salmon
           spinach leaf

FIVE 1 fish fillet with burgendy sauce (should I wipe out the sauce out of the fish???
veggies

gonna be at school all day till 9:00 pm  and going to the gym at 7:00 am.. 
workout: (upper body)

are meals ok for tomorrow w8?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Sara 

Fibre One is a bran cereal that has no sugar in it...however, it's still not the best thing to have because a) it's processed b) it's made w/ corn and wheat bran (not good for you) and is sweetened w/ aspartame. So I only use it once in a while, sometimes when i feel like a treat, cause it tastes sweet...and when I have to get a lot of fibre in my meals because my fat is low

http://www.generalmills.com/Corporate/products/images/FiberOne.jpg

I'm not sure what burgundy sauce is?

Meal 4 could have more veggies but other than that it looks good.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

just had my carb up meal  it was great, but i made a booboo 
i had more peanuts than im supposed to, and had few almonds, and 1 slice of ham, plus my carb up meal. is that bad??


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

im not sure what a burgendy sauce is either. its a canned fish with that sauce. per serving: 190 cal. 14 grams of fat, 19 grams of protein, 3 carbs : less than 1 sugar, less than 1 fibre... should i eat it or change to something else?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> just had my carb up meal  it was great, but i made a booboo
> i had more peanuts than im supposed to, and had few almonds, and 1 slice of ham, plus my carb up meal. is that bad??




lmao...don't worry about it...but don't make it a habit 

As long as the sugar is low you should be okay...for now


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2003)

thanx w8!
MEAL ONE GONNA BE 1.5 PROTEIN
                                  1/2 TBSP OLIVE OIL
MEAL TWO GONNA BE MEAL ONE FROM THE LOG THAT I LOGGED YESTURDAY....


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2003)

ok I completly changed the meals for 03/31/03 

ONE 1.5 protein drink 
         1/2 olive oil 
         some nuts 

TWO 2 whole eggs 
         1 white
         1/2 protein powder
         1 1/2 Tbsp flaxseed meal

THREE 1 can tuna
           1 oz. cheese (9 fat) 
           1/2 cup spinach  
            lots broccoli 

FOUR (is it a BAAAAAAAD MEAL??)
          1 can tuna
          1/2 cup spinach 
          1 oz. cheese (9 fat)
          1 egg white
          about 2 oz. peanuts and peanut butter 
          little protein powder 
          little cream cheese
did i do bad in this meal?? too much fat huh???

FIVE 1 bag shrimp (80 cal, 18 protein, 0 carb, 0 fat) 
        1 egg white subsitue  (5 protein) 
        1/2 Tbsp olive oil 
         little cheese 

water = 7 liters
1 cup coffee (plain) 
workout: upper body 
 are my meals bad w8??


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

my reassesment for my measurement is this coming thursday!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

were meals ok from yesturday???
when would you weight yourself? morning (when you get out of bed) or night? in the morning i weight 5 lbs less than mid day and night?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Weigh yourself in the morning, before you eat.



> FOUR (is it a BAAAAAAAD MEAL??)
> 1 can tuna
> 1/2 cup spinach
> 1 oz. cheese (9 fat)
> ...



Yeah...too much fat, try to balance it out a bit more.

Thursday is your assessment, when are you supposed to do your next carb up? I'd do it thursday night, after the assessment k


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

ya my carb up night is thursday night  
did i screw up everything yesturday (because of meal 4??)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

No...don't worry about it, it's not screwed up, just try to be more balanced in the future.


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

its just that I craved for some bad food.. and instead of eating something that im not supposed to eat, i ate that instead.. i wont do it all the time! ill try not to do it


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

I weight my self this morning and 114 lbs.... 
probably mid day and night ill weight 120lbs.....
which one is true???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> its just that I craved for some bad food.. and instead of eating something that im not supposed to eat, i ate that instead.. i wont do it all the time! ill try not to do it




That's okay...it was better than eating something you're not supposed to, like you said.

114


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

when i crave for something (bad) I always end up eating peanuts  
I have atkins bars that my aunt got me... would I be able to eat a piece when i crave for sweets?? (when im depleting like now)?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

gotta go for now! I'll be back


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Like a 1" piece, and as long as it's not every day, and as long as it's not going to make you want to eat more and more


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

1 oz. piece? even like today? (my deplete days??) 
gotta go to school.. I'll be back later
bye now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes...but no more than once a week!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

meals for 04/01/03 

ONE 4 egg whites subsitue = 20 grams protein 
        1 whole regular egg 
        1 oz. cheese 
        1/2 cup spinach 

TWO 1 can tuna
         1/2 Tbsp olive oil 
         1 cheese (5 grams fat) 

THREE 2 salmon fish oz.????
           steamed broccoli, cauliflower
           some olive oil 

FOUR 1.5 oz peanuts, some almonds
          protein drink 

FIVE   tuna 
          .5 oz cheese 

no workout today  school and work always in the way 
water= so far 5 liters 

are meals ok ??? any comments??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

You're doing really well Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

thank you w8! I owe all to you


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

what's my plan for next week?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Do you want to continue w/ depleting/carb ups or would you like to do some carbs daily for a little while?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

well, what's better for me? reduce my bf% and maintain my weight? 
how much carbs would i be getting?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

can i eat cottage cheese on my depleting days? like tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes to the cottage cheese.

When was the last time you had carbs daily? How long have you been low carb?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

like having apple, and oatmeal? 
its been off and on so 10 days ago i think.. i had a piece apple


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

so i can have 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with my meal tomorrow? on the shopping list : cottage cheese is only for bulking up though, and its got some sugar...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

K, I think that we should try having some carbs every day for a bit. I'm going to bed now, so we'll do it in the morning K?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

as you stated before.... my metabolism is messed up and you trying to set it up, so the low carb has been on for a while not the depleting


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

set my meals for next week?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> so i can have 1/2 cup of cottage cheese with my meal tomorrow? on the shopping list : cottage cheese is only for bulking up though, and its got some sugar...



Yes...It's okay at the beginning of a cut....you're fine to have it for now, and then when you need to tweak, we'll take it out. But I wouldn't have too much of it...1/2 cup a day, and remember that only equals 15 g protein, so you'll need to add something else to bring the protein count up for that meal....shake or eggs or something.


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

what if we wait till thursday after i find out about my assesment?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes...we'll set your meals for next week tomorrow. The carbs will help w/ your metabolism...we won't go too much, but we'll have _some_...that'll help w/ the metabolism but keep you in fat burning mode


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

I already set my meals for tomorrow and thursday.. ill have the cottage cheese on friday and saturday


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what if we wait till thursday after i find out about my assesment?




Yes...I don't want you to start it now...do your assessment, do your carb up thursday and sunday...and we'll start a new meal plan on monday.


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

its a deal then  
can we set it up tomorrow night? tomorrow morning gotta be at school ! what time is it now (you'r time?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes...in the evening is better for me too...I'm two hours ahead of you btw.


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2003)

I think I missed you online w8


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2003)

wed 04/02/03 

ONE 1 can tuna 
        1 cup broccoli 
        1 cup cauliflower
        1 Tbsp olive oil 

TWO 1 can tuna
         1 Tbsp olive oil 
         1/2 cup spinach 
         some peanuts  

THREE 1/2 protein powder
            2 Tbsp flaxseed meal
            1 whole egg
            2 egg subsitue (10 grams protein)

FOUR 1 protein drink
          1 oz. cheese (9 fat) 

FIVE 1.5 serving tuna
         1 whole egg
         1/2 TBSP olive oil 
          some cheese
         1/2 cup spinach 

before bed had some cheese and peanuts  very small amount 
workout: ABS for 35 minutes
water: 5.5 liters 

are meals ok??? my knees hurt now i dont know why??? feel weak... why is that??
tomorrow i will have my assessment and carb up meal 
and.... new meal plans??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry sara...I was having problems w/ the site last night...we'll do it tonight


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

that's ok w8  
but were my meals ok from yesturday?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

You shouldn't have had peanuts in meal 2. Are you hungrier than you were before?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

I know sorry  not hungrier just craved for it. It was 3 peanuts!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

lmao! ...3 peanuts? don't worry about it!


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

today my assesment, in 2 hours from now 
I'm gonna go now and eat my breakfast: (pancake that I make)

1 whole egg (4.5 fat)
2 egg subsitue (10 protein)
2 Tbsp flaxseed meal (4.5 fat)
1/2 scoop protein (~ 1 fat)

should I need to add or takeout anything?

(this is my pre workout meal)


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

ya, but at night (I had more than that) didn't count


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

That meal looks okay 

I'm working on your new meal plan now


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

thanx w8! (I'm gonna go now and come back later today, tonight) and let you know my results  
take care


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay ...how does this sound?


35g Protein and 10 G fat in each meal...like you've been doing.

And we add 1/3 cup of oats to meal 1, an apple to meal 2, and 1/2 cup cooked brown rice to meal 4.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok..good luck w/ the assessment


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

thanx w8! 
I got my assesment! 
bf%= 17.6 down 2%!!!!! 
waist= 28.5 down from 30.5!!!!!
weight= 117!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 3, 2003)

WTG Sara 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

thanx DP 
I owe it all to you and w8!


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

calfs = 12.5
chest = 34 
bicep or something like that (arm maybe) = 9.5


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

meals for thursday 04/03/03

ONE 2 serving egg white subsitue (10 protein)
        1 whole egg
        2 Tbsp flaxseed meal
        1/2 scoop protein

TWO (from wholefood store) 
         spinach leaf
         tuna
         tofu
         olive oil 
         grilled cabbage (one piece)
         some soy nuts (8 carbs, 8 fiber)

THREE 6 oz. catfish 
           1 cup broccoli
           1 cup cauliflower
           1/4 cup canned tuna
           (some peanuts, pb) 

FOUR 1 can tuna 
          1/2 cup spinach
          1/2 tbsp olive oil 

FIVE carb up meal! 
        1 cup oatmeal (I'll try to finsh it)
        4 oz. banana 
        1 TBSP pb or 1 TBSP butter
( I like the butter melted with the oatmeal) it may sound yucky, but it tastes yummy

are meals ok??
and the carb up???

water= force myself 5 liters or more
workout= new workout with trainer (full body workout)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx w8!
> I got my assesment!
> bf%= 17.6 down 2%!!!!!
> ...



 ....Awesome!!!!  

Meals look good...carb up looks good...banana looks delicious, lol


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

j/k 
so, I have tonight and sunday night (carb up nights) then starting next monday.. you have a new plan for me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes...this....what do you think?



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay ...how does this sound?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

I've been doing 12-16 grams of fat in each meal


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

would the new plan help me on keep reducing my bf ?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

with the new plan no more peanuts, cheese???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay....let's do 12 g fat in each meal instead of 10

Yes...you need a break from what you've been doing, so your body doesn't get used to it and slow down.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> with the new plan no more peanuts, cheese???




Let's keep the cheese, cut the peanuts, but you can still have 1 tbsp of peanut butter every day....or even better, lose the peanut butter too and switch it to walnuts.


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

walnuts? why


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

In how many meals can I add the cheese? and would cottage cheese be ok too?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

60 grams fat 
175 protein 
carbs ???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

1 meal for the cheese

Cottage cheese is okay...in one meal

Walnuts have a better fat profile than peanuts....they are high in Omega 3's...like flax seed oil.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Around 60-70 g of carbs


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

1 oz. walnut in one meal ?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

how long am i gonna do this plan for?

the oatmeal how much carbs?
      apple 20 carbs
      brown rice? 
so only these three everyday and thats it?? no more carb source
1 time oatmeal, 1 apple, 1 time brown rice, 1 oz. cheese, 1 oz. walnuts, or sometimes pb, and the rest would be protein protein and olive oil, butter???


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

time for meal # 4 and im so not hungry  I dont wanna eat it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> how long am i gonna do this plan for?
> 
> the oatmeal how much carbs? *1/3 cup = 20G
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

would these meals be continued throughout the week?? no back to low carbs as 20 and under???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes...continued throughout the week...for at least a full week.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> time for meal # 4 and im so not hungry  I dont wanna eat it




Well...if you're not hungry right now, you could wait till 9 and do your carb up then? What time do you go to bed and what time what your last meal?


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

then?, new plan?
w8, do i have to go and eat my meal # 4 ? im not even hungry.. and two hours later im gonna have to eat my carbup meal


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

my last meal is supposed to be at 7:00 pm and now its 7:30
i would wanna go to bed early as 10:00 tonight.. can i skip it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

No....just do your carb up around 9-10

Let's see how you feel for the next week w/ the carbs..then we'll think about what next.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> my last meal is supposed to be at 7:00 pm and now its 7:30
> i would wanna go to bed early as 10:00 tonight.. can i skip it?




No...don't skip your last meal,...do your carb up at 9 pm...then you can go to bed whenever you want  ...so don't eat this meal right now, just eat your carb up.


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

1.5 protein = 5 carbs
1 oz. cheese= 1 carb
1 whole egg= 1 carb
3 whites= 1 carb
1/3 oat meal(dry)= 20 carb
1 apple = 20 carb
tuna, chicken, fish= o carbs
nuts= 7 
brown rice......... can i have another apple or oatmeal instead of brown rice sometimes???

meal one - about 25 carbs
meal two- about 20 carbs
three- 10 
four- 10
four- 0 
total = 65 ?? is that ok


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

so skip meal 4 and eat my carb up at 9:00 pm


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

I'll be back! gotta go shower


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> so skip meal 4 and eat my carb up at 9:00 pm




Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 1.5 protein = 5 carbs
> 1 oz. cheese= 1 carb
> 1 whole egg= 1 carb
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

thanx w8 ! ill be back


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2003)

had my carb up meal

1 oatmeal
4 oz. banana
1 tbsp butter
soy nuts

it was good


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

good morning 
can i switch instead of apples sometimes to strawberries or peaches, grapefruit for next week?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

i feel bloated since yesturday after my meal # 3 yesturday.... why is that?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't know...could be any number of things, too much sodium, not enough water, etc.


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm gonna go have my meal #1 

1 protein 
1 1/2 tbsp natural pb 
and take my vitamin c pill


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

meals for 4/4/03 friday

ONE 1 protein drink 
        1 1/2 TBSP peanut butter (natural) 
        (this was during my workout) 

TWO 1 can tuna
         1/2 cup spinach 
         steamed broccoli, cauliflower
         1 Tbsp olive oil

THREE 1 can tuna 
           1/2 TBSP olive oil
           1 TBSP (organic mayo) 3 grams of fat
           some peanuts  

FOUR 1 can tuna 
         1/2 TBSP olive oil 
         1/2 cup spinach 

FIVE protein powder
        2 TBSP flaxseeds meal

workout: lower body 
water= 6 liters 
 any comments on my meals.....???


----------



## sara (Apr 4, 2003)

sunday will be my last carb up day (meal) and starting monday morning i will have 1/3 cup oatmeal and maybe eggs, tuna, or protein powder and some fat source with that..... and then 30 minutes after my meal i will go to the gym and work on my upper body and some ABS... after the gym i will eat my second meal apple and protein source; like tuna or protein drink.... third and fourth meal will have little amount of carbs, and fith meal will have no carbs! 

ONE 20-25 carbs
TWO 20-25 carbs
THREE 5 carbs
FOUR   5 carbs
FIVE 0 carbs
is that ok ???


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2003)

Meals for  4/5/03 saturday 

ONE 2 egg whites subsitue (10 protein) 
        1 whole egg
        1/2 soy protein powder (YUCK!)
        1 slice cheese (2 fat)   
        2 TBSP flaxseed meal
        some peanuts 

TWO 1.5 protein 
         2 TBSP cream

THREE lots lots of fish (catfish) 
           lots of spinach leaf
           steamed broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus

FOUR 1 can tuna
          1/2 TBSP olive oil 
          some peanuts
          lots of spinach leaf

no workout today
water= about 5 liters

are meals ok???


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2003)

the chicken breast that I purchased has 2 grams of carbs (that two grams comes from sugar) its just simple frozen plain chicken breast.. 99% fat free, 32 grams of protein in a piece.. is that ok to eat??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Sorry sara...I've been away all weekend.

What the ingredients in the chicken 

*ONE 20-25 carbs
TWO 20-25 carbs
THREE 5 carbs
FOUR 5 carbs
FIVE 0 carbs
is that ok ???
*

Not bad...you could do 10 carbs in 3 & 4, especially if 1 & 2 are only 20G...like try adding 5 strawberries to a shake


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

that's ok.. don't be sorry.. we all need a break sometimes
its just frozen chicken (nothing added) but the nutri info, it says it contains 2 grams of sugar


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

I w8 myself this morning and I gained 2.5 lbs  why ?? anything wrong I'm doing?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Sara...w/ carbs you store a little extra water...so that is just water weight...don't worry about it too much...in any given day, my bodyweight will vary up to 8lbs! Remember that we are not as concerned w/ BW as we are w/ body _composition_...the ratio of muscle to fat that your body carries....and remember that at your last fitness assessment, your bodyfat level was down  ...you're heading in the right direction, towards your goals...you're doing everything right 

As far as your pre-workout meal is concerned....it really doesn't matter what you have, as long as you have _something_ and you are hitting your total numbers as the end of the day (keeping in mind that you have a P/F source in every meal, and carbs spaced appropriately)...I would suggest something light, since you workout right after...so oats and a protein shake, or chicken & peanut butter, etc.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

thanx w8! I'm just stressed out cause I have'nt had my carb-up till thursday and today (sunday) my carb-day, and added that extra w8. I thought im suppose to gain few water w8 after my carbup meal not before


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

so, is the chicken ok to eat ?
140 cal. 
32 protein
2 carbs (sugar)
1.5 fat 
its frozen chicken breast from costco..


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx w8! I'm just stressed out cause I have'nt had my carb-up till thursday and today (sunday) my carb-day, and added that extra w8. I thought im suppose to gain few water w8 after my carbup meal not before




Sara...your weight will fluctuate...it's normal....

There has to be something in the chicken besides chicken for it to have sugar, but generally yes, it'll be fine?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

I just read the bag and the ingridents (some chicken seasonings)


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

w8, do you think It would be better to do the same plan dor next week too? bleak and carbup sun/thurs?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

Meal for sunday 04/06/03

ONE 2 whole eggs
        1 white 
        1/2 protein 
        1 slice cheese (2 fat)
        some peanuts

TWO 4 oz. chicken breast (32 protein) (1.5 fat) 2 carbs= sugar 
         cabbage 
         cauliflower
         less than 1 Tbsp olive oil 
         2 spinach leafs  
         some parmasion cheese 

THREE 1 protein drink
           2 tbsp cream

FOUR 4oz. chicken breast
          1/2 tbsp olive oil 
          1 egg yolk
          lots spinach leaf
          some black pepper 

FIVE  my carb up meal 
         4oz. banana
         1 cup oatmeal or 3/4 cup instead if im very full 
         1 tbsp peanut butter or butter

water= so far 3 liters but I will have ~ 6 liters
NO workout today

are meals ok??


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

gotta go to work now.. bye for now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> w8, do you think It would be better to do the same plan dor next week too? bleak and carbup sun/thurs?




I already told you what I thought...if you don't want to do it...then stick w/ this?

Sara..all carbs are not bad, and do not make you fat, the kind of carbs you're eating are good for you.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

ok. ill start the new plan tomorrow! 
my pre workout meal would have 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 whole egg, 2 whites, 1/2 protein, 1 slice cheese (4 protein, 2 fat) 

after workout meal: 1.5 protein drink, 2 tbsp cream, (should I mix in strawberries with my shake or have one apple? 

or half an apple and the other half with the third meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> ok. ill start the new plan tomorrow!
> my pre workout meal would have 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 whole egg, 2 whites, 1/2 protein, 1 slice cheese (4 protein, 2 fat)
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

1/3 cup of oatmeal = how much fat, protein and cal in there?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

here is a what my meals plan for tomorrow  
04/07/03 monday 

ONE 1/2 protein powder (11 protein, 1.5 carbs, less than 1 fat)
        1 whole egg            (6 protein,   1 carbs,    5 fat)
        2 egg whites           (6 protein,   0 carbs,    0 fat)
        1 slice cheese          (4 protein,   1 carbs,    2 fat)
        1/3 oatmeal             (3 protein,   20 carbs,  1 fat)

TWO 1/2 apple                (0 protein,   10 carbs,   0 fat)
         1.5 protein             (33 protein,  5 carbs,    2 fat)
          2 tbsp cream         ( 0 protein,   0 carbs,    9 fat) 

THREE 1/2 apple             ( 0 protein,   10 carbs,   0 fat)
           1 can tuna            (32 protein,  0 carbs,     1.5 fat)
           1/2 tbsp oliveoil    ( o protein,   0 carbs,     7 fat)

FOUR   2 strawberries     ( 0 protein,  3 carbs,     0 fat)
           2 pieces of salmon
              with olive oil      (36 protein, 0 carbs,     12 fat)
           spinach leaf 
           cabbage 
           eaten fresh!!!! (veggies)

FIVE 1 serving tuna          ( 13 protein, 0 carbs, .5 fat) 
         1 egg yolk                ( 3 protein,   1 carbs, 5 fat) 

w8lifter, are meals ok for tomorrow??? first day with carbs?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Increase the strawberries to 4 or 5 and it will look good


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

everything else look good ? and sometimes instead of egg yolk in the last meal i can have peanuts?

I finshed eating meal # 4 at 6:00 pm, and I will have my carb up meal between 8:30-9:00pm


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

_sometimes_...you're addicted to peanuts!

Try to have it at 9 rather than 8:30


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

why?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

I haven't done any cardio for a while, now can I start back to do some cardio? how many times a week and how long?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

Because if you have it at 9 then you're more likely to finish it all...since it will be 3 hrs since your last meal, as opposed to 2.5.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I haven't done any cardio for a while, now can I start back to do some cardio? how many times a week and how long?




Why don't we start w/ one 20 minute session per week of HIIT. Do you know what HIIT is?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

nope


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

K...search for "closet cardio" by Dr. Pain

Basically...it's interval work...you go fast/hard for a specified amt of time and then rest for a specified amt of time.

So on the bike, you'd pedal hard, at a high level, for say a minute, then you'd lower the level and pedal slowly to rest until you're ready to go hard again. Your work intervals have to be as hard as you can go.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm so addicted to peanuts! I'm just gonna stop eating peanuts starting today! ( the way I cut down and don't eat any sugar at all) haven't put any baked cookies or cake, all that crap for at least 3 months! I'm gonna do the same with the peanuts.. should I do that?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

what if I use the eleptical? or the treadmill?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm so addicted to peanuts! I'm just gonna stop eating peanuts starting today! ( the way I cut down and don't eat any sugar at all) haven't put any baked cookies or cake, all that crap for at least 3 months! I'm gonna do the same with the peanuts.. should I do that?




Sometimes it's better to cut out foods altogether that you can't control...I am the same way w/ nuts...I have to cut them out altogether or I want to keep eating them. 

Good job on no cookies/cake/junk in 3 months 



> what if I use the eleptical? or the treadmill?



Same thing...go faster/higher level, then rest

W/ a tread, you can play w/ speed and elevation....try running up a hill for work intervals, then walking flat for your rest.


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

every minute change?


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

whenever I get coffee (usually only on mondays) my long day at school  I usually get plain coffee from starbucks.... is there anything else I can get from starbucks that is not plain coffee or hot herbal tea?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> every minute change?




http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14233


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

thanx


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't know...I don't go to starbucks, it's too confusing..lol...I don't think so  Lots of sugar there.

You may not be able to go a full minute at first...time yourself and see how long you can go, and each week try to go a little longer, till you get to a full minute.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> whenever I get coffee (usually only on mondays) my long day at school  I usually get plain coffee from starbucks.... is there anything else I can get from starbucks that is not plain coffee or hot herbal tea?



Water....or tea, esp Green Tea

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15678


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

I know coffee is bad for you! but mondays Im up out of the house from 6 am till 9:30  pm


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

well what you get then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Water....or tea, esp Green Tea


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I know coffee is bad for you! but mondays Im up out of the house from 6 am till 9:30  pm




One coffee a week isn't going to kill you....DP...


----------



## sara (Apr 6, 2003)

have you guys heard of the veggies grains? they sell it at wildoats. with the organic nuts and soy. its got lots of fiber. you know what Im talking about?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

haven't put one peanut in my mouth today


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

w8, how can I quote things like you guys do?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> w8, how can I quote things like you guys do?



Like this! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

J/k  Bottom right hand corner or the post's box, next to edit/delete 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> here is a what my meals plan for tomorrow
> 04/07/03 monday
> 
> ...


workout: upper body, some ABS 
water= so far I had 6 liters! I will have around 7.5-8 liters for today


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

I got it thanx  just wanted to add my workout and water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

you can also use the edit to do that! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> haven't put one peanut in my mouth today


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

so far !  

It would'nt let me edit only quote!


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

I just want a flat tummy like britany  how can I get it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

You can only edit your own posts........


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I just want a flat tummy like britany  how can I get it?



She got it from w8


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

what you mean she got it from w8?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2003)

Meaning listen to w8 and follow her advice and she will help you.


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

kool then! I'm on my way there then


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2003)

Meal for 04/08/03 Tuesday

ONE 1/3 cup oatmeal (20 Carbs, 3 protein, 1 fat)
        1.5 serving tuna (0  carbs, 18 protein, 1 fat)
        2 Tbsp flaxseed meal( 0 carbs (has fiber), 3 protein, 4.5 fat)
        1 whole egg              (1 carbs, 6 protein, 5 fat) 

TWO 1 whole apple ( 20 carbs, 0 protein, 0 fat) 
         2 scoops or I'll ask the guy to make it 1.5 scoops instead of  isopure protein drink at the nutrition store ( 3 carbs, 50 protein or maybe make it 36 protein, 1 fat) 
         2 tbsp cream ( 0 carbs, 0 protein, 9 fat) I will mix it with my drink!

THREE 4 strawberries ( 5 carbs, 0 protein, 0 fat) 
           6 oz. salmon (fresh) I'll grill it! (0 carbs, 36 protein, 10 fat) 
           spinach, cabbage ( 0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 fat) 

FOUR 1 can tuna (0 carbs, 32 protein, 1.5 fat) 
          1 oz. cheese ( 1 carbs, 7 protein, 9 fat) 
          spinach ( 0 carbs, 0 protein, 0 fat)

ARE MEALS OK???

workout for tomorrow= lower body, some ABS if I get to it
water= shooting for 7 liters


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> kool then! I'm on my way there then




Yes you are 

Meals look good except you need a meal 5


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll have some tuna (fresh) like 3 oz. for meal 5


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

...and a little butter or something for fat source


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

the salmon does have fat in there. like the 6 oz. salmon I had earlier has 10 grams of fat without me adding anything


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

w8, with meal #4 I made a mistake a big mistake 
I had some peanuts


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> the salmon does have fat in there. like the 6 oz. salmon I had earlier has 10 grams of fat without me adding anything




Yes...you said tuna though, which is low fat 

Peanuts!  Don't buy anymore


----------



## oceangurl01 (Apr 8, 2003)

opps! I had cheese with the tuna...


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

sorry I meant salmon


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

how long am I doing this plan for?


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2003)

Meals for 04/09/3 Wed

ONE (pre workout) 7 am
        1 protein powder (22 protein, 3 carbs, 1.5 fat) 
        2 Tbsp flaxseed    (3 protein,   3 fiber,  4.5 fat)
        1 egg white          (3 protein,   0 carbs, 0 fat)
        1/3 dry oatmeal    (3 protein,  20 carbs, 3 fat)

TWO (post workout) 10 am  
         1 can tuna           (32 protein, 0 carbs, 1.5 fat) 
         1/2 Tbsp olive oil ( 0 protein,  0 carbs, 7 fat) 
         1 red apple         ( 0 protein, 20 carbs, 0 fat)

THREE 1 pm 
          4 oz. salmon     ( 24 protien, 0 carbs, 7 fat) 
          1 boiled egg      (6 protein,   1 carbs, 5 fat) 

FOUR 4 - 4:30 pm   
          1/4 cup tuna     (13 protein, 0 carbs, 0.5 fat)
          1/2 protein       ( 11 protein, 2 carbs, 1 fat)
          1 whole egg     ( 6 protein,   1 carbs, 5 fat) 
          1 Tbsp cream    ( 0 protein,  0 carbs, 4.5 fat) 

FIVE 7:30- 8:00 pm   
          3/4 cup tuna (19 protein, 0 carbs, 1 fat)  
          1 cheese       ( 5 protein, 1 carbs, 5 fat) 
          veggies (spinach, broccoli,cabbage, cauliflower) 

workout: some workouts with trainer ( I got a free session with a trainer because I brought my friend to sign up at the gym 
                 ( I might be doing some ABS as well) 

are meals ok??? any changes?? 
water= I will try to have no less than 6 liters 
             some green tea


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

You need some sort of carb in meal 4...preferably rice or oats or sweet potato, not fruit.

1/3 cup oats
1/2 cup rice or
1/2 cup sweet potato.


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2003)

i'll have some oats  I was gonna ask you if I can have that


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2003)

I had 1/4 cup of oats with meal # 4


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2003)

meals for 04/10/03 Thursday 

ONE (pre workout)
1/3 oatmeal (3 protein, 1 fat, 20 carbs)
2 Tbsp flaxseed( 3 protein, 4.5 fat, 0 carbs)
1 whole egg     (6 protein, 5 fat, 1 carbs)
2 egg whites    (6 protein, 0 fat, 1 carbs)
1/4 cup tuna    (13 protein, .5 fat, 0 carbs)

TWO (post workout)
1.5 protein drink (33 protein, 2.5 fat, 5 carbs)
2 Tbsp cream      (0 protein,   9 fat,   0 carbs) 
1 apple               ( 0 protein,  0 fat,   20 carbs) 

THREE 
3/4 cup tuna (19 protein, 1.5 fat, 0 carbs)
1/4 C. cottagecheese ( 13 protein, ~4.5 fat, 5 carbs)
1/2 C. spinach            ( 0 protein, 0 fat, 0 carbs)

FOUR 
1 C. broccli, cabbage (veggies GREEN!) 
some fish (maybe salmon) 

FIVE 
1 can tuna (32 protein, 2 fat, 0 carbs)
1/2 Tbsp olive oil (0 protein,7 fat, 0 carbs)

WORKOUT: upper body, some ABS
WATER: 6 liters or more

w8, what am I doing next week??


----------



## sara (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a question on squats.. is it true its better to go all the way down ( try to let you'r butt touch the floor?) but then my trainer told me that may cause knee problems!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> 
> w8, what am I doing next week??



Same thing


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I have a question on squats.. is it true its better to go all the way down ( try to let you'r butt touch the floor?) but then my trainer told me that may cause knee problems!




Well...some believe it does and some believe it doesn't. If you already have knee problems, it's probably best to only squat to parallel...and conventional wisdom is such that most trainers will say what yours has said to you (possibly only due to liability issues)...however, there are many trainers/people that think a full squat is fine. I have done full squats many times. I think it totally depends on each individual and their flexibility in each joint. As well as their ability/form to squat in the first place.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

I can squat all the way down, but I did start feeling my knees hurt. so I guess its better not to squat all the way down (for me)

w8, I'm weighting the same for the past week.. is that good? or I'm supposed to go little down? 
>can I have the apple sometimes in meal # 4 ( around 4pm?) 
> do I take in same amount of food, (carbs) on my days off the gym?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I can squat all the way down, but I did start feeling my knees hurt. so I guess its better not to squat all the way down (for me)
> 
> w8, I'm weighting the same for the past week.. is that good? or I'm supposed to go little down?
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

so it doesn't matter when I intake my carbs doesnt have to be before a certain time?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Meal 1 2 & 4....you can switch which carbs you take when, but they should be in those meals.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

ok  
then I'm gonna switch meal # 3 and # 4 around 
and the fish is gonna be tuna (fresh) 
5 oz. tuna 
1/2 Tbsp butter or olive oil 
veggies (spinach)


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

I bought this green tea with mint
"moroccan green " would this have any carbs in it? especially it's moroccan? I bought it from the coffee plantation.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

No...it has no carbs in it


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

YES! I loved the scent of it! I'm gonna have some now!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

w8! I'm so mad, upset on myself! what have I done?? 
Meal # 4 went fine ( 5:30 pm)
at 6:45 pm I went crazy! I had lots of peanuts! cashew! lots almonds, pistachios and some tahini sesame !!!!!! all in the garage fridge! I went crazy 
what can I do to fix it?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

K...first, calm down...that was a hell of a cheat, I'll give you that, and not something you want to do often...but Sara, you've been very good w/ your diet, and you're always very strict so....while it was a big cheat, it's not going to kill your cut. You're doing very well, and being more strict than most people, it's okay to go off your diet once in a while....BUT, you want to make sure that it's planned and NOT a binge like that. 

What you can do to fix it is 1) stop eating them right now if you still are and 2) don't have any more nuts of any kind till next week! 

Sara, do you need/want a planned cheat meal?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

what would the cheat meal include?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Whatever you want


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

oh no! I don't want that! not yet! not till I reach my goal of 14% or less


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

I know I have more energy on the new plan you have for me, but It's making me wanna have the food that I'm not supposed to be having. (nuts)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

You weren't gonna have it yet 

I was thinking we do another week of this meal plan, w/ carbs, and then deplete...and your carb up could be a cheat meal?

So it would be in about 2 weeks...one meal only, and the deal is no more nuts of any kind till then?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

so, next week we do the same as this week and the week after next, we do another 2 weeks of what I did last week?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes...but 1 week of the depletion...we'll work your cheat meal into your meal plan as a carb up...but it means super strict till then...what do you think? ...and you have to let me know what your cheat meal is going to be...can't have _too_ much


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

Ok! NO MORE NUTS!!!!! (cheese, cottage cheese is fine, only once a day?)
is there a plan where you can do deplete in one day (20 and under) and the next day would be carbs day (50-70)?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Ok! NO MORE NUTS!!!!! (cheese, cottage cheese is fine, only once a day?)
> 
> *Yes, they're fine*
> ...


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

w8, I don't want a cheat meal. I want this to be the way I eat all the time, without cheating at all (maybe only on my b-day cake) that's in november. or maybe I'll cheat once in every two weeks that's (MAYBE) when I reach my goal and be happy of what I see


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_


which plan is better for me to a faster result, and I'll do it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> w8, I don't want a cheat meal. I want this to be the way I eat all the time, without cheating at all (maybe only on my b-day cake) that's in november. or maybe I'll cheat once in every two weeks that's (MAYBE) when I reach my goal and be happy of what I see




Okay...that's cool


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> which plan is better for me to a faster result, and I'll do it



Don't be impatient, you're progressing well towards your goal.

If we continue w/ carbs everyday, we end it this weekend....if we do it your way, carbs every other day...we do it for 2 weeks. You pick.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

If I do carbs every other day.. what can I have on my deplete days?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

is it ok to have: 1/4 cup cottage cheese
                          hard cheese
                          strawberries 
                          and nuts on my deplete days?
and on my carb days: apple
                                   oatmeal
                                   cottage cheese
                                   strawberries 
                                   and no nuts!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

What you were having before...protein/fat and lotsa veggies.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> is it ok to have: 1/4 cup cottage cheese *1/2 cup*
> hard cheese
> strawberries
> ...



Yes....that looks good...Sara, I think you're getting this


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

so, the only food (carbs) I can have on either plan is strawberries, cheese, cottage cheese and the rest would be fat from oils, butter, meat, fish, chicken, eggs.. and same with protein and no nuts!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm ready! when can we start this plan? do I start with deplete or carbs?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

Is my metabolism set up correctly now? how many calories do I need to consume daily?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Do this: 



> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> no carb days:
> 
> ...




Start w/ deplete tomorrow.

When I say carbs Sara, I mean active carbs from true carb sources, like the oats, fruit, sweet potato, etc. On your deplete days, I don't care about the carbs you get from non-carb sources like nuts and protein powder and cheese.

The exception being cottage cheese...and we've already established a limit of 1/2 cup a day...so as long as you don't have more than that you're fine.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Is my metabolism set up correctly now? how many calories do I need to consume daily?



How many calories have you _been_ consuming? (you don't give me totals?)

Do you log everything in fitday? Can you make your journal public so I can see?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

start tomorrow... OK!


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't log in fit day, because the cal intake doesn't match what it says in the box when I buy things.. I usually just calculate it by myself! right now I'm taking in about 1330 - 1400 cals a day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

K...need to work on bringing that up still...I'd like to see you at 1500 minimum.

If you're still doing 5 meals...then increase the portion sizes for each meal...15g fat instead of 10-12....35-38g protein instead of 30-35.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

ok, Tomorrow I can't have any cheese, meat, no dairy products, because of lent


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Okay....just eat what you can ...salmon?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

on my deplete days how much fat can I take in in each meal? and on carbs days?


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

what's better to eat before a workout, protein drink with fat source or can tuna, strawberries with fat source?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what's better to eat before a workout, protein drink with fat source or can tuna, strawberries with fat source?



We've covered this before! Whatever you want.


15 g fat both days please.


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2003)

Meal for friday 04/11/03 
--- DEPLETE --- 

ONE (PRE- WORKOUT) 
1.5 protein drink (33 protein, 3 fat, 5 carbs)
1/2 Tbsp olive oil ( 0 protein, 7 fat, 0 carbs)
2 Tbsp flaxseed raw ( 3 protein, 4.5 fat, 0 carbs)

TWO (Post workout)
1 can tuna (32 protein, 1.5 fat, 0 carbs)
1 tbsp olive oil ( 0 protein, 14 fat, 0 carbs)
1/2 cup spinach ( 0 protein, 0 fat, 0 carbs)
3 strawberries ( 0 protein, 0 fat, 3 carbs)
THREE 
2 pieces salmon ( 30 protein, 5 fat, 0 carbs)
1 tbsp margreine(0 protein, 11 fat, 0 carbs)
lots of cabbage spinach ( 0 protein, 0 fat, 0 carbs)

FOUR and five I will update it tomorrow (will have fish, but don't know type)

are meals ok so far for tomorrow's deplete?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Your protein drink has dairy in it Sara (whey)...you  said you can't have any today.

But it looks good 

P.S....does a mercola search on margarine vs butter for some info when you have some time


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm allowed to have that though


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2003)

how many strawberries can I eat on my deplete days? ( can I divide it with diffrent servings?) I heard you can have grape fruit on you'r deplete days is this true? if so, how much


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2003)

Meals for 04/11/03 
--- Deplete --- 
ONE (Pre-workout)        
1 can tuna      (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp oliveoil(0 P,   14 F,  0 C)
moroccon mint green tea

TWO (Post-workout)
1.5 protein      (33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
2 Tbsp flaxseed(3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 Tbsp oliveoil(0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

THREE 
5 oz. tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C) 
1 Tbsp fake mayo ( 0 P, 3 F, 1 C)
5 oz. cabbage
1/2 cup spinach
1 frozen strawberry (0 P, 0 F, 1 C)

FOUR 
3 oz. tuna (19 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 serving canned fish ( 19 P, 14 F, 3 C) 
moroccon mint green tea

FIVE 
1/4 cup canned tuna ( 13 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1/2 Tbsp olive oil       (  0 P , 7 F, 0 C)

workout:* lower body 
              *did some ABS (cruches) 3 sets on ball 
                                                     3 sets ABS machine 

Water ~ 6.5 - 7 Liters

* Are meals ok for a deplete day??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> how many strawberries can I eat on my deplete days? ( can I divide it with diffrent servings?) I heard you can have grape fruit on you'r deplete days is this true? if so, how much




four in each meal...up to 3 meals. No grapefruit.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

Please use regular full fat mayo


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2003)

the only reason I used the organic (soy mayo) has no dairy products! and already had my fat that meal.. 

does it matter if the strawberries frozen or not?


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2003)

Meals for saturday 04/12/03
--- Carbs day ---

ONE
1 can tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp cream( 0 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
2 Tbsp flaxseed( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 C. oatmeal  (3 P, 1 F, 20 C)
some mayo 

TWO 
1 can tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
3/4 Tbsp oliveoil ( 0 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 red apple         ( 0 P, 0 F,  20 C)

THREE 
1.5 Protein (33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
2 Tbsp cream ( 0 P, 9 F, 0 C)

FOUR 
6.5 oz salmon (39 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp sourcream ( 0 P, 3 F, 1 C) 
6oz. cabbage
1/2 cup spinach 

FIVE  
I'll have some boiled eggs 

* No workout today 
* Water= I'll try to have 6-7 liters
**** Are meals ok ? comments??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> the only reason I used the organic (soy mayo) has no dairy products! and already had my fat that meal..
> 
> does it matter if the strawberries frozen or not?



Gotcha....I thought you meant a low fat mayo w/ sugar.

Nope...frozen or fresh, doesn't matter.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Meals look good...but you need some carbs in meal 4 please.


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2003)

I already had all my meals and I just checked my e-mail  
so meal for didn't have carbs this time.. 
tomorrow's meals would be deplete? 20 C and under?


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2003)

what's the ideal waist size measurment for a female?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what's the ideal waist size measurment for a female?



There is no ideal. Each individual is different and what looks good on one girl is going to look different on another.


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2003)

I know that  but what would be a good waist size measurment?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

http://www.fpnotebook.com/END28.htm


http://www.consumer.gov/weightloss/bmi.htm


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2003)

meals for sunday 04/13/03
 --- Deplete --- 

ONE 
1.5 serving tuna (16 P, 1 F, 0 C) 
2 whole eggs     (12 P, 10 F, 2 C)
1 white               ( 3 P, 0 F,   0 C)
1/4 Tbsp butter  ( 0 P, 5 F,   0 C)

TWO 
chicken breast ( from costco that has the 2 Grams of sugar) 
                        ( 31 P, 2 F, 2 C)
1 Tbsp mayo    ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 celery 

THREE 
1.5 Protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C) 
1 Tbsp melted butter ( ran out of cream, had to use butter no nuts
                  ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C) 

FOUR 
4 oz. chicken breast ( 24 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese           ( 4 P,  2 F, 1 C) 
1/2 Tbsp mayo          ( 0 P,  5 F, 0 C)
1/4 cup spinach 
6 oz. cabbage

FIVE 
1 can chicken  ( 30 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp mayo   ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
some cream cheese 
some cabbage

no workout today  had to work all day!!!!

water= 6.5 liters
are meals ok for a deplete day???


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2003)

thanx w8


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2003)

meals for monday 04/14/03 
--- carbs ---

ONE 
1/3 cup oatmeal ( 3 P, 1 F, 20 C)
1 Tbsp flaxmeal  ( 1.5 P, 2.2F, 0 C)
1 can tuna          ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 Tbsp olive oil ( 0 P,  7 F,  0 C)

TWO 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp mayo( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 apple         ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

THREE 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 Tbsp mayo( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)

FOUR 
(after just doing ABS at the gym) 

2 whole eggs ( 12 P, 10 F, 2 C)
2 white           ( 6 P,  0 F,   0 C) 
1/2 cup cottage cheese ( 13 P, 4.5 F, 5 C)

FIVE   

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1/2 Tbsp melted butter ( it tasted good the last time I tried it)
                ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)

are meals ok for tomorrow ??? should I change anything?
water= should be 6 - 7 liters


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

It's good....meal 5 could be a full meal though...1.5 scoops and a full tbsp of ....butter (eeewww)


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2003)

oh no, it tastes good ! try it


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2003)

I switched meal # 3 into 5 oz. salmon from wildoats restaurant.. 
( 32 P, 10 F, 0 C)


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2003)

saw you'r pics w8, ABS look great and so does everything else! you are a great motivator


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

you deserve it


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

Meals for tuesday 04/15/03

--- Deplete --- 

ONE (Pre- workout)
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1 egg      ( 6 P,   5 F,    1 C)
1 white   ( 3 P,   0 F,    0 C)
1/2 Tbsp butter  ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1  frozen strawberry 

TWO ( Post- workout ) while finishing my ABS workout
1.5 Protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
1 Tbsp butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)

THREE 
4 oz. salmon ( 22 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup cottage cheese ( 13 P, 4.5 fat, 5 C)
some butter 

FOUR 
4 oz. catfish ( 18 P, 13 F, 0 C)
1 serving tuna ( 13 P, 1 F, 0 C)

FIVE 
1.5 serving tuna ( 19 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg       (  6 P,  5 F, 1 C)
1 white               ( 3 P, 0 F,   0 C)
1/2 Tbsp olive oil( 0 P, 7 F,   0 C)
1/4 cup spinach 

WORKOUT: upper body and did some ABS

water= so far 4 liters maybe add 3 more liters..

Are meals ok ? deplete day?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

I've been doing good so far! no nuts at all!!!! instead of nuts, when I crave for them or for something else, I'm having like 1 frozen strawberry and some green tea
how long am I gonna do this plan for??


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

tomorrow I will do cardio, and work on ABS.. after my first meal of oats and some protein, butter.. how long can I do cardio for? should I do the eleptical, treadmill or row machine?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

You're doing well Sara  Gonna keep this up for a while, you just started it. Good job on the nuts


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

25 minutes, and either of those are fine


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

are you leaving us? or you still gonna be around on this site?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm still going to be here...what gave you the idea I was leaving?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

do I have to do the HITT? would I do cardio before or after my ABS?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

the thread "almost there".


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

let say I have my first meal @ 7:00 am and go to the gym @ 8:00 and do cardio for 25 minutes and then ABS for 30 minutes.. is this fine?
I was thinking of having 1/3 cup oatmeal and protein powder together with water and flaxseed meal and make it like a hot cereal with some butter for fats. would that work for tomorrow's first meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

LOL...that's my new journal  "almost there" because I have a competition on May 3rd, which is the whole reason I've been dieting 

You can do cardio before or after your abs, whichever you like...I like cardio first, because then I can stretch and go straight to abs from there 

HIIT would be ideal.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> let say I have my first meal @ 7:00 am and go to the gym @ 8:00 and do cardio for 25 minutes and then ABS for 30 minutes.. is this fine?
> I was thinking of having 1/3 cup oatmeal and protein powder together with water and flaxseed meal and make it like a hot cereal with some butter for fats. would that work for tomorrow's first meal?



Sure


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

how you gonna eat after the competetion?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

HITT: on the treadmill 
MINUTES       LEVEL
1 ....................3                     
2 ...................4                    
3 ...................3                  
4...................5
5.................. 3
6...................6
7..................3
8.................7
9................3
10..............8
11.............3
12.............8
13............3
14...........8
15..........3
16.........8
17.........3
18.......4
19......4
20......4
20- 25 cool down 

would this be ok ?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> how you gonna eat after the competetion?




Well...right after my competition, I am going to probably eat anything I want...for that weekend...pizza, ice cream or whatever. And then starting Monday, I am going to be increasing my calories but still eating healthy foods in order to reset my metabolism and get ready to cut even more, because I have another competition in July


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes...your HIIT looks good!


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

so, after I reach my goal what can I eat that I can't eat now?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

tomorrow will be my first time doing this HITT! kinda scared that I might not able to finish the whole session


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

do my meals look ok for today?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

why does the beverly diet allows grapefruit?


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

what's a psyllium fiber?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> so, after I reach my goal what can I eat that I can't eat now?




LOL...well...you kinda still have to follow the same principles...avoid sugar, a balance of P/C/F in meals, no processed foods, etc...otherwise you will just gain back all the fat...but, you can add other foods in that you've been restricting...most likely you'd make different recipes that you've not been able to make...like protein pancakes w/ oats in it and some sugar free syrup. I know when I'm not cutting...I relax a little on counting everything, and I eat more cream and peanut butter than I do when cutting, more fruit and carbs too...although I stick w/ slow burning carbs. And I treat myself once in a while too w/o worrying about it...like if I go out to dinner, I might have a dessert if I haven't had one in a long time


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> tomorrow will be my first time doing this HITT! kinda scared that I might not able to finish the whole session



You may only be able to do 15-20 minutes...don't worry about it...it's very taxing and tiring, so you don't have to do a long time, as long as you're working hard on your work intervals you're good. And you can work up to 20-25 minutes.

Your meals look good.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> why does the beverly diet allows grapefruit?




You can have grapefruit...but not on your deplete days...because you're having carbs every other day, you need to make sure your deplete days have as little carb as possible. If you were going longer between carbs...like we were before...2x week carb ups, you'd be able to have 1/2 grapefruit on your deplete days...but not when you're having carbs every other day.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what's a psyllium fiber?




It's a non-soluble fibre made from the husks of psyllium seeds...most fibre supps are made w/ this.


----------



## sara (Apr 15, 2003)

I'll try my best


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

going to the gym in 30 miutes ! just had my # 1 meal ( it was yummy!)


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2003)

w8...quick question...and sara...sorry to post it here....you said you're competing in May...this is the FAME comp right ...in TO?  So you said you're competing again in July....are you doing the Musclemania show and if so...BB or figure..fitness...which category?

I think I'm coming up to TO for the Musclemania to watch...just curious where I can look for ya!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> w8...quick question...and sara...sorry to post it here....you said you're competing in May...this is the FAME comp right ...in TO?  So you said you're competing again in July....are you doing the Musclemania show and if so...BB or figure..fitness...which category?
> 
> I think I'm coming up to TO for the Musclemania to watch...just curious where I can look for ya!



I can answer that, so I will...


After she kicks major ass in FAME (yes in TO) in 2 weeks and 3 days, she'll be placing highly in MM, LW women's BB division  (115 and under), especially if she "follows" her post show INTRUCTIONS  (had to get that in  ) 

DP


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2003)

Thx DP...I'll be there at the MM cheering for her...will there be any other IM people floating around?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Thx DP...I'll be there at the MM cheering for her...will there be any other IM people floating around?




Yes...what he said  ....it'll be great to see you there


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

right now I'm at school, (break time) just had my # 3 meal which I wil post later on today.. I feel I have no energy, after this cardio this morning and some ABS. I did the HITT.. I was craving for coffee so bad, but I did't have it ( yet) I think my weight is down to 114


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...well...you kinda still have to follow the same principles...avoid sugar, a balance of P/C/F in meals, no processed foods, etc...otherwise you will just gain back all the fat...but, you can add other foods in that you've been restricting...most likely you'd make different recipes that you've not been able to make...like protein pancakes w/ oats in it and some sugar free syrup. I know when I'm not cutting...I relax a little on counting everything, and I eat more cream and peanut butter than I do when cutting, more fruit and carbs too...although I stick w/ slow burning carbs. And I treat myself once in a while too w/o worrying about it...like if I go out to dinner, I might have a dessert if I haven't had one in a long time



so, can I have bread (wheat), all type of fruits and veggies after my cut? or not? like can I have subway sandwich? or pasta?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> so, can I have bread (wheat), all type of fruits and veggies after my cut? or not? like can I have subway sandwich? or pasta?




Not...those things are still unhealthy, whether you need to lose fat or not. You could however, get away w/ that stuff once in a while and it wouldn't screw you up...but eat it all the time and you'll just gain fat again.

I would look into ezekial bread...and you could get away w/ more variety in the fruits...but still can't go crazy w/ it.

That's not good (114) ....make sure you're eating enough!


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

do I still have to count my carbs, protein and fat intakes in everymeal? and have 30 p a meal? 
after my cut I can have oatmeal everyday? (like 1/2 a cup a day? and apples, bananna, pb everyday? but in small amount?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

meals for wed 04/16/03 
--- carbs --- 

ONE ( before running and doing some ABS workout) 

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C) 
1/3 oat    ( 3 P,   1 F,   20C) 
2 Tbsp flax( 3 P,  4.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)

TWO (after the gym) 

2 whole eggs ( 12 P, 10 F, 2 C) 
2 whites         ( 6 P,   0 F,   0 C)
1/2 cup cottage cheese ( 13 P, 4.5 F, 5 C) 

THREE 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 apple      ( 0 P,   0 F,    20 C) 
1 Tbsp mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C) 

FOUR 
5.5 oz. salmon ( 39 P, 12 F, 0 C)
1/4 Tbsp mayo ( 0 P,   4 F,    0 C)
some of the atkins bar ( little piece) 
some cabbage and 1/4 cup spinach 
4 strawberries  ( 0 P, 0 F, 3 C) 
FIVE 

1/4 cup tuna ( 13 P, .5 F, 0 C) 
1 cheese       ( 4 P,   5 F,  1 C) 
lots of cabbage!!!!

water= 6.5 liters 
workout= cardio, ABS

that's 1400 calories total


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> do I still have to count my carbs, protein and fat intakes in everymeal? and have 30 p a meal?
> after my cut I can have oatmeal everyday? (like 1/2 a cup a day? and apples, bananna, pb everyday? but in small amount?




Well the way I do it is...when I'm just maintaining...I don't count things specifically, but I do pay attention to what I'm eating. I make sure I have the same healthy foods, and have protein and fat in every meal...as for carbs, I generally eat them every day ( no depletion) but I go by how I feel and look and what I _know_ ...I know I can't eat too many carbs in one day, or I'll start retaining water and I won't like the way I look...so I generally eat 1/2 cup oats in the morning...and either another 1/2 cup post workout or sweet potato...I still don't have starchy carbs in every meal though. ...Add in a piece of fruit and _maybe_ one more carb source (but not usually) and it's good.

I wouldn't have a banana every day...but pb, apples, oats yes, that's okay.


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

so basically one fruit a day, 2 servings of brown rice or oats, 2 servings of nuts, 2 servings of cheese ?
what about the legums? beans?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> meals for wed 04/16/03
> --- carbs ---
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> so basically one fruit a day, 2 servings of brown rice or oats, 2 servings of nuts, 2 servings of cheese ?
> what about the legums? beans?




Yep, that's good


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

I can only fix meal # 5 ! I'll add more protein


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

I can't have beans on my carb days for now ? 
so basically how much carbs can I intake daily after the cut? and how many times a month can I have a banana?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

No beans for now...I'd only have a banana once a week...and as for daily carbs...I already answered that


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

daily carbs around 70 a day after the cut?
on calorieking.com I looked at the restraunts and denny's ... have grilled alaskan salmon dinner 
210 cal
4 f. 
43 p
1 c. 
can I have that for lunch or dinner one day in this week? 

they also have chiken dinner  (no sides or bread) 
130 cal
4 f.
0 c. 
24 p.

shrimp scampi skillet dinner
289 cal
19 f
3 c
25 p 

are these ok to have on my cut days? deplete days?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Sara...if you had to guess......what do you think? 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

well, I don't know.. the nutri value sounds ok to eat, but it's fast food and thats not ok..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Let me rephrase that too please...


Sara, part of the "Mentoring Process"  that w8, others  and I do, is to teach and empower people to make good choices, good discissions, based on what they have learned about food and their bodies 


While we are here to help people get started and stay on the path, to help with tweaks and provide insight and knowledge for more difficult choices, you should know by now how to compose meals and follow your program....w/o askig questions about each and every meals, every day...and many times the same questions!

When you are given a program...sure ask clarifying questions and let us make sure you understand and "get it right"...but.....


To help us help you.....please reread, understand what you have been learning/doing....and try not to ask the same questions repetively, or questions about each meal/each day.....but know we are here for the tougher questions and want to help? 


DP


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

the only reason I am asking questions because I want to make sure I'm doing everything correct sorry to bother you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> well, I don't know.. the nutri value sounds ok to eat, but it's fast food and thats not ok..



Ok...from what you have learned...what would you avoid if eating out?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> the only reason I am asking questions because I want to make sure I'm doing everything correct sorry to bother you



Pay Attention..I'm teaching here!

You have to be able to make these choices intelligently...you won't always have help...you may be out, you may be away form the computer, we may be away........it's the law of the Jungle...our cubs have to learn to eat!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

..and you have been doing better and better BTW


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

avoid all the carbs! and what I posted has no carbs ( well maybe 1 or 2 grams) if it affects me to a negative way, I won't have anything from a restraunt. ( sometimes I just don't wanna take my food to school, and I just wanted to know if the above food from denny's ok to eat on my cut days)


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

thanx Dr. Pain! I did improve alot and I thank you and w8lifter for that. but everytime I post my meals and w8lifter replys back, I get more motivation (regarding my meals)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Good start....you know your food choices.....

Now what we watch for w/fast/restaurant food is hiden sugars and starches in the sauces and ingredients...does what you posted sound good to you?

Also...often an ounce or two of cheese can be used to bring up protein and fat totals...while it can be done, it's hard for them to hurt cheese....many exceptions exist  of course! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx Dr. Pain! I did improve alot and I thank you and w8lifter for that. but everytime I post my meals and w8lifter replys back, I get more motivation (regarding my meals)



And you have been giving other motivation too.....

Know that she looks, and as you get better and better, she will only step in if things are off......

So it's your job to make sure meals are balanced and to the "plan"  w8lifter likes to help as much as I do, but we have a lot of work to do, we help others, and we need time here just to recre8 and play....do you understand?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

I asked about the Denny's food because it sounds ok to eat while someone is on a cut.. but I wanted to make sure before I do it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

It looked OK Sara, but I want you to see that....know that you can't control what they cook it in, but you can blot excess fat w/napkins....hear my sauce comment, hear my cheese to bring up totals comment

I have to go.....you can make these discisins, we know you can!


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

yes, I understand others need help too  I'm posting what I'm doing.. and you guys read it and when I make any mistakes, you help me fix them.


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

I think if I eat out at a restraunt like this once a month is not gonna hurt me at all  but I usually go to whole food and get their salad bar ( where they have plain tuna and chicken) they also have ready chicken and fish, but most of them got herbs, and sauces.. so I avoid that


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

after lent I'm gonna be able to have chicken and meet..
what kind of meat you guys recommend?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I think if I eat out at a restraunt like this once a month is not gonna hurt me at all  but I usually go to whole food and get their salad bar ( where they have plain tuna and chicken) they also have ready chicken and fish, but most of them got herbs, and sauces.. so I avoid that




See....you're learning


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2003)

thanx w8! 
I'm only worried now about my cal intake. I am between 114 - 116lbs and my height is 5'3


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 16, 2003)

Condiment rule:

Herbs are OK, sauces, and Condiments that add 5 calories or less to a meal are basically OK too...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx w8!
> I'm only worried now about my cal intake. I am between 114 - 116lbs and my height is 5'3




K well...let's deal w/ what you're doing now....and we'll worry about what to eat when you're done your cut...when you're done your cut.


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

sorry, I know why did I started asking about meals after my cut?? silly me


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

meals for thursday 04/17/03 
-- Deplete --
ONE (pre-workout)

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C, 110 cal) 
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C, 70 cal)
2 TBSP flaxmeal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C, 60 cal)

TWO (post-workout) while finshing leg workout

1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C, 165 cal)
1 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C, 100 cal)

THREE 
4oz. catfish ( 18 P, 13 F, 0 C, 199 cal)
1.5 serving tuna ( 19 P, 1 F, 0 C, 90 cal)
6 oz. cababge  ( 35 cal)
1 frozen strawberry ( 0 P, 0 F, 1 C, 5 cal)

FOUR 
5 oz. catfish ( 22 P, 16 F, 0 C, 250 cal)
1/4 cup spincah ( 10 cal)
1 strawberry ( 0 P, 0 F, 1 C, 5 cal)

FIVE 
1 oz. cheese ( 7 P, 8 F, 1 C, 110 cal)
1 can tuna     ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C, 150 cal)
1/4 spinach ( 10 cal)
1 strawberry ( 0 P, 0 F, 1 C, 5 cal)

workout: did great workout on ABS  worked on lower body!
water= might be 6.5 liter


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm going to make my meal # 3


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

how much calories do I need to consume on my workout days?
and on my non workout days?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

It should be the same on both days.


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

how much is that?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

What have they been?


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

they have been the same: but on carb days they are a little higher ( 1450 - 1475) deplete days ( 1400)


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

just finshed having my last meal  (cheese was yummy) it was 8 grams of fat


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> they have been the same: but on carb days they are a little higher ( 1450 - 1475) deplete days ( 1400)




K...you've been at that for a while, let's bring it up...1550.


----------



## sara (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm counting what I'm posting in the journal.. sometimes I munch in lots of cabbage and green veggies and I don't count that in my cals or journal.. should I start counting it? ( cause if I do, that would bring it up my cal intake) 

one of the trainers at my gym keeps asking me if I'm eating enough.( cause he seeing me losing weight) and I told him yes.. I said I eat about ~ 1500 cal a day... he said: " wow that's alot of calories!"
Dr. Pain, w8lifter, I shouldn't listen to him should I ?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

1500 is not a lot of calories.

So...did you ask him why you're dropping losing weight if you're eating so many calories? lol


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2003)

yes, he said that I may be doing more heavy set (on weight lifting) and thats making me burn more calories..


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2003)

next monday is my newphew's 1 yr. b-day! and we all going out to a restraunt, where they will have (good food for me)  shish kabob or chicken kabob.. but, they going to have a cake and they gonna want me to taste it, have a piece.. and I don't want that! what can I do? can I deplete from tomorrow till monday? and the meal that I will have with them would be my carb up meal? and go back to bleaking on tuesday? and 60 carbs on wednesday?


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2003)

meals for Friday 04/18/03
--- carbs --- 

ONE (pre-workout)
1/3 oatmeal ( 3 P, 1 F, 20 C, 85 cal)
1 protein      ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C, 110 cal)
2 Tbsp flaxmeal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C, 60 cal)
lick of butter 

TWO (while finshing my arm workout)

1.5 protein  ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C, 165 cal)
1 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C, 100 cal)
1 strawberry  ( 0 P, 0 F, 1 C, 5 cal)

THREE

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C, 150 cal)
1/2 Tbsp oliveoil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C, 70 cal)
1 Tbsp fake mayo ( 0 P, 3 F, 1 C, 30 cal)
5 oz. apple           ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C, 85 cal)
1/4 cup spinach   ( 10 cal)

FOUR 

6oz. shrimps ( cooked) ( 35 P, 2 C, 3 F, 185 cal)
1/2 Tbsp olive oil              ( 0 P, 0 C, 7 F, 70 cal)
1/2 Tbsp butter                ( 0 P, 0 C, 5 F, 50 cal) 
6 oz. cabbage                  ( 35 cal) 
1 strawberry                    0 P, 1 C, 0 F, 5 cal)

FIVE 

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C, 110 cal)
1/2 Tbsp butter ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C, 50 cal)

workout: ABS  , upper body 
water = 6 - 7 liters


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> next monday is my newphew's 1 yr. b-day! and we all going out to a restraunt, where they will have (good food for me)  shish kabob or chicken kabob.. but, they going to have a cake and they gonna want me to taste it, have a piece.. and I don't want that! what can I do? can I deplete from tomorrow till monday? and the meal that I will have with them would be my carb up meal? and go back to bleaking on tuesday? and 60 carbs on wednesday?




Yes...that sounds like a good plan.

You're still not bringing your calories up...and you know not to count your calories/carbs from veggies...just because I asked you to bring your calories up and you start writing the numbers in your journal doesn't mean you're getting any more calories than you were, you're just counting something you shouldn't be.

Add 1/2 scoop protein to your meal 1  and meal 5 and a full 1tbsp of butter to meal 5...and how the heck are you eating that butter anyway, especially at the gym...are you putting it in your shake?


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2003)

we are going to the restraunt acrtually on sunday
im metling the butter and mixing it with the shake at home, before the gym ( with lots ice)


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2003)

so, today I will have 20 carbs and less ( deplete) tomorrow meal # 3 might be the carbup/cheat meal !   shish kabob ( chicken style) and green veggies should be fine, ( wouldn't be as a cheat or carb up) but the cake that I MIGHT have would be the cheat 

then, monday I will deplete... what about tuesday? deplete or back to my normal routine?


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2003)

oh, and no workout saturday or sunday


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2003)

meals for saturday 04/19/03

--- deplete ---

ONE

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP fake mayo ( 0 P, 3 F, 1 C)
1/4 cup spinach 
1 strawberry 
5 peanuts/ 5 almonds

TWO

1 can tuna 
1/2 TBSP olive oil
1 TBSP fake mayo 
1/4 cup spinach 
1 strawberry 

THREE 
talipa fish ( mom gonna fry it with olive oil)
veggies ( lettuce and 2 celery) 

FOUR
1 can tuna
1/2 TBSP olive oil
1 Tbsp fake mayo
1/4 cup spinach 

FIVE
1.5 protein 
1 TBSP butter 

carbs ~ 16 , F ~ 70, P~ 161 
(no workout today) have to work all day till 11:30 PM  
water = 6 - 7 liters

and tomorrow I will bleak on meal 1, 2 and carbs (maybe on meal 3) and 4, 5 back to bleak .. sound like a good plan?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Sounds good Sara (have fun and enjoy the birthday party)


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2003)

thank you w8! Happy easter !


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Happy Easter Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2003)

are you gonna eat anything special tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

No..I had a special dinner w/ family tonight...but I just ate my regular meals


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2003)

meals for sunday 04/20/03 
--- carbs--- (cheat day)! 

ONE
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
2 TBSP flax( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1 egg         ( 6 P, 5 F,   1 C)
some butter in the pan 

TWO
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C) 
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 pistachio, 2 peanuts...

THREE (CHEAT MEAL) 
does it sound like a cheat meal???

1 shish kabob ( it was so greasy, had to wipe all the fat out) 
1 chicken kabob ( seasoned) 
a lick of the cake... only a lick ( made it without them making me  eat a piece)  
(I'm not sure how much fat, protein, carb and cal was in this meal)

FOUR 
2 serving canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup parmasio shredded cheese ( 8 P, 7 F, 1 C)
some lettuce

water = 7 liters
how do these meals sound like????


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2003)

does it sound like a cheat meal??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

No!...doesn't sound like a freakin' cheat meal, lol....was it good? Did you have fun?


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2003)

I had fun! but the ferakin restaurant don't have green salad  (weird huh?).. I didn't know how much fat in that shish kabob, it was so darn greasy..I felt my skin oily, even though it's dry (guess I'm not used to this)
today ( monday) I'm gonna be depleting


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I had fun! but the ferakin restaurant don't have green salad  (weird huh?).. I didn't know how much fat in that shish kabob, it was so darn greasy..I felt my skin oily, even though it's dry (guess I'm not used to this)
> today ( monday) I'm gonna be depleting



 ...I think that's the first time you've even come close to swearing, lol 

Glad you had fun


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2003)

of the shish kabob?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2003)

meals for monday 04/21/03
--- Deplete --- 

ONE 
2 serving canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup parmasion cheese (8 P, 6 F, 1 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo                   (0 P, 5 F, 0 C) 
some spinach 

TWO 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
some lettuce

THREE 
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C) 
2 TBSP flaxmeal ( 3 P, 4.5 F,0 C)
1 whole egg       ( 6 P, 5 F,1 C)
some butter        ( 0 P, 4 F,0 C)

FOUR 
chicken breast ( from whole chicken that my mom made) 
lettuce
cabbage
( ? P ? F, 0 C)

FIVE 
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
some chicken breast 
few pistachios 
some peanuts 
cabbage

(had the nuts in meal 5 so I can increase my cal) cal was low so, I increased it

water= 7 liters
workout: did some ABS


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Looks good Sara


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

my meals from yesturday? wow! I thought I did bad on the nut


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Well...not preferable, but you knew enough to use in order to bring your calories up, so it was a good save


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

thanx! see, I didn't know the nutri value of the chicken breast that I had in meal 4, that's what messed me up


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

tuesday's workout will be: ABS, lower body


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

how many weeks I'm gonna stick to this new plan?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

At least one more


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

what will be next?


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

meals for tuesday 04/22/03
--- Carbs --- 

ONE (pre-workout)
1/3 oatmeal ( 3 P, 1 F, 20 C)
1 protein      ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1/2 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
2 TBSP flaxmeal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
cup tea (nothing added)

TWO (while working out) 
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1/2 cup organic cottage cheese ( 13 P, 5 F, 4 C)
1/2 TBSP butter  ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)

THREE 
4oz. chicken ( 24 P, 3 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P,   5 F,    1 C)
1 apple (5 oz.) ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
cup tea (plain)

FOUR
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
2 strawberries ( 0 P, 0 F, 2 C)
some soy nuts ( 2 P, 3 F, 0 C) got only fiber as carb source 
6oz. cabbage or more 

FIVE
4 oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo             ( 0 P,  11 F, 0 C)

water = 6 liters


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

What do you want to do next?


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

the gym that I go to have ( fitness challange ) I was doing some leg press, one of the trainers said that I should be in the challange because I was doing twice of my weight.. actually I was doing 145 on each side so thats 290 and I weight 115


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

You gonna do it?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

which ever routine that you suggest for me w8, I'll go with it  
whatever that makes me get to my goal, have some energy... maybe now I'm thinking of changing my goal into a 10% bf call me crazy


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

I want to, but there might be some competition!
how much you do in leg press?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

How do you feel on this? Energy wise. And how do you think your progress is coming along? I need some feedback from you first


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

energy.. I have energy now.. but like today in the gym after doing abs, then starting on my walking lunges, I felt like I had no enegy to do it.. but my meal was good (meal # 1), after lunges I was fine to do squats and my mighty leg press  (((I get energy and all of the sudden I loose my energy)) progress .. I'm doing great  body fat check 2 weeks from now


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Nothing wrong w/ competition  I do 3 plates plus a quarter on each side.

Well...I like this plan, and if it's still working, and you're not bored w/ it...I think we should stick w/ it till your new BF test?


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

ok  we'll stick to it ! even though I'm craving for some bananas 
can I start having peanuts as my fat/ protein source with one meal a day?

do you think alot of women can do the w8 that I use on the leg press machine? comparing to their weight?


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm just a little scared, cause I'm  a newbie at working out.. I mean I started working out (joining a gym last july ) from july - january ( all I did was cardio and ABS) and little of resistant training..and everyone else there been working out for years..


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

brb. time for meal # 5


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Doesn't matter sara...if you're strong, you're strong! As long as you're using good form, and I assume you are...then you have just as good a chance as anyone else  

You can have peanuts on your deplete days only, in one meal...and you can have 1 banana on your next carb day, but no other fruit that day...and that's the only time


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2003)

peanuts only on deplete days? 
forget about the banana ( i'll stick to the apple), can't have any other fruits than apple that is equivlant to the apple on my carb day?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

peach & grapefruit is equivalent


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

good morning 

instead of apple?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

gotta go and make my meal #1 ( 1/2 cottage cheese, 1 whole egg, 1/2 scoop protein, some baking soda, 1 Tbsp seed flaxmeal) and bake it all! 
then I'm off to the gym to do some upper body!  then school time


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Does that taste good?  I would kill for cottage cheese

Yes..instead of an apple.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

tasted liked a baked bread ( with chocolate protein!) 
you can't have cottage cheese in you'r plan now?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm trying to find the nutri info on ( london, beef; raw) I can't find it on fit-day or caloriecounter


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

meals for 04/23/03 

--- Deplete --- 

ONE (pre-workout) 
1/2 cup cottage cheese ( 13P, 5 F, 4 C)
1 whole egg                  ( 6P,   5 F,  1 C)
1/2 cup protein  (scoop)( 11 P, 1 F, 2 C)
1 TBSP flaxseed meal    ( 1 P, 2 F,   0 C)

TWO (post-workout meal) 
1.5 protein                       ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
2 TBSP cream                   ( 0 P,  9 F,     0 C)

THREE 
1 can tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 celery         
2 strawberries ( 0 P, 0 F, 2 C)

FOUR 
5 oz. chicken ( 30 P, 3 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1/2 shish kabob ( with the london beef which my mom made) 
                          ( ~ 6 P, 10 F ?? or more, less not sure 0 C)
some soy nuts and peanuts ( 2 P, 3 F, 1 C)
cabbage

FIVE 
4 oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo              ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)

water= so far 6 liters ( I'll have at least one more of 1.5 liters) 
workout= UPPER BODY 

is meal # 4 ok?? 

had 3 cups of tea ( green tea nothing added)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

You can check here....but I can't seem to find it either

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin/nut_search.pl


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

let me go read the label again! but any of my meals need a fix?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

what kind of plan are you doing now w8? low cal?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm trying to find the nutri info on ( london, beef; raw) I can't find it on fit-day or caloriecounter



3 1/2 oz Cooked (don't know raw)
Cals 154
Fat: 8 (sat. 3)
Protein 21


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what kind of plan are you doing now w8? low cal?




I'm in my last week before competition, so I do all sorts of things this week w/ my meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what kind of plan are you doing now w8? low cal?







> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm in my last week before competition, so I do all sorts of things this week w/ my meals



...and We NEVER use "low cals" 

(She is on zigzag this week w/carb-ups, next week are trade secrets, she won't be posting meals)

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2003)

thanx jodi! where did you find it ?


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2003)

the nutri info that I found by going to google.com and looking up: london, beef, broiled for a 3.5 oz. is: 
118 cal
22.1 P
3.1 F


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2003)

Meals for 04/24/04
--- Carbs --- 

ONE 9am 
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 oats        ( 3 P, 1 F, 20 C)
1 scoop protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
4 almonds/ some butter ( 1 P, 3 F, 1 C)

TWO 12pm 
1 apple (5oz.) (0 P, 0 F, 20 C)
1 can tuna      ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo   ( 0 P,  11 F,   0 C)

THREE 3pm 
3.5 oz. london, beef, broil ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg  ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
some lettuce 

FOUR 6pm ( pre-workout)
1/2 cup organic cottage cheese ( 13 P, 5 F, 4 C)
1 whole egg                               ( 6 P,   5 F, 1 C)
1/2 scoop protein                       ( 11 P, 1 F, 2 C)

FIVE 9:30 pm 
4 oz. canned chicken (26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo              ( 0 P,  11 F, 0 C)

water= I'll have 6 liters or more 
workout= ABS and some upper body....
""" any comments"""???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2003)

COOL


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2003)

Meals for 04/25/03
--- Bleak --- 

ONE (PRE-workout)
1 protein (22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg               ( 6 P, 5 F,    1 C)

TWO (POST-workout)
1 tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
2 strawberrie ( 0 P, 0 F,  1 C)

THREE 
1 tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 oz. cheese ( 8 P, 9 F, 1 C)
spinach 
lettuce

FOUR
1 tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
veggies

FIVE 
1 Protein (22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
2 TBSP cream ( 0 P, 9 F, 0 C)

workout= lower body 
walking lunges.... 6 sets 
squats ....... 4 sets 
leg press.... 5 sets
leg extension... 5 sets
leg curl............5 sets
sitting calves... 5 sets
standing calves (using you'r weight) ...... 5 sets
I'll try to do some ABS if I have time 

water= 6 - 7 liters

are meals ok?? comments?
workout ok??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Meal one can have 1.25 scoops of PP even with the egg....

and Meal 5 definitely needs to be 1.5 scoops 


DP


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

yes sir!


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

can my cal intake can be as high as 1600 a day? and keep losing w8 and bf?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> can my cal intake can be as high as 1600 a day? and keep losing w8 and bf?




Yes .....and losing BF...not w8...that implies losing muscle...not what we want


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

I had to change my meal # 3 now 
I feel sick, now energy at all! and weak.. I feel like I'm about to faint! 
I added : peanuts, cottage cheese to meal # 3 
what do I need to do?


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

instead of the spinach I had green beans ( cut)


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

just had more peanuts and ate all the salt from the can! 
I think I'm low on sodium that's what happend to me ... had too much water, about 5 liters already.. did this mess up my deplete day?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Are you taking a multi mineral sara? You are getting a lot of water.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

no. am I supposed to? 
what does it have?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

You should try to get one and take it in the evening after drinking all day. It's to replace the minerals you've flushed out w/ all the water.


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

by eating all what I'm not suppposed to eat yesturday, did that ruin my deplete day?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

yes, I drink 2 or more gallons a day that I  don't post! can I just have salt instead of the mineral pill? or where can I get it from?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

do you think I should deplete again today, instead of carb.. and carbup in my last meal someday next week? or just stick to the original plan?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

I guess I'm gonna deplete today as well, cause I feel like I cheated yesturday.. with the peanuts  

Meals for saturday 04/26/03 
--- Deplete --- 

ONE 
3.5 oz. london beef broil ( 21 P, 8 F, 0C)
1 whole egg                    ( 6 P, 5 F,  1 C)
1 white                            (3 P, 0 F,   0 C)

TWO 
1.5 protein  ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
2.5 TBSP cream ( 0 P, 11.5 F, 0 C)

THREE
4 oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese            (4 P,    2 F, 1 C)
1 TBSP mayo              (0 P,   11 F, 0C)
2 strawberries           ( 0 P,    0 F, 2 C)
1/2 cup cut green beans
broccoli 
lettuce 

FOUR 
5.2 oz. chicken ( 32 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
2 walnuts halves ( 0 P, 3 F, 1 C)
cabbage

FIVE
4oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg             ( 6 P, 5 F,   1 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo         ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)

NO WORKOUT TODAY  have to work 
meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> yes, I drink 2 or more gallons a day that I  don't post! can I just have salt instead of the mineral pill? or where can I get it from?



Sara...don't drink more than the 5-7 L a day we suggested to you......drinking too much too quickley is dangerous...there is something called brain edema that can kill, a person.  

As for the multi-mineral, go to the Vitamin World, Hi-Health or GNC at the AZ Mills and ask for an Iron/free multi-mineral that has at least 500 mgs of calcium, 250 mgs of magnesium and, 99mgs of potassium per tablet...take 2 of these with dinner  (there will be some zinc and other things) to replace some of the minerals the water leaches out all day...DO NOT USE SALT except as you normally would (however there are some emergency uses) 

STICK TO YOUR PLAN 

..and Sashimi is OK, (I just wanted you to ask here, not in Spain's Journal)...as long as you avoid sugary sauces 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

thank you Dr. Pain! 
I'll get the mineral tablets  
what does the sashimi have in it? what's its protein, fat, carb ?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

would costco sell the Iron/free multi mineral?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

Meals for sunday 04/27/03
--- Deplete--- 

ONE
1 protein .........................................(22 P, 1.5 F, 3C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal .....................( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ...................................( 6 P, 5 F,    1 C)

TWO
4 oz. beef (I think it's london beef) ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg.................................... (6 P,     5 F,  1 C)
2 strawberries.................................( 0 P,    0 F,   2 C)

THREE
1/2 C. cut green beans (canned)
some broccoli
4 oz. beef ......................................(24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
slice cheese................................... ( 5 P, 3.5 F,1 C)

FOUR
1.5 protein.................................... (33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
2.5 TBSP cream............................. (0 P,  11.5 F, 0C)

FIVE
1 can tuna .....................................(32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo .................................( 0 P,   11 F, 0 C)
cabbage 

NO WORKOUT, water= decrease it to 5-6 liters a day


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> would costco sell the Iron/free multi mineral?



It might...you can look


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

Is that ok? to what I'm doing to my meals? (depleting) everyday till I carb up?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

What do you mean?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

since last friday till today, I've been depleting (no apples, oats, etc). because I felt like I cheated on friday, with all the peanuts I had and cottage cheese that weren't in my meals.. so I decieded to deplete till like tueday night


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

What was your cheat on Friday? A couple peanuts? Stick to the plan Sara, that's hardly enough to make you deplete for 4 days! It wasn't even carbs for crying out loud


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

I felt bad  I mean I posted my meals for that day, and then all of the sudden after meal 3 I felt dizzy, no energy had my meal 3, 4 and had lots of peanuts, some cottagecheese, and maybesomething else.. and the salt out of the peanuts container. ' yesturday's meal you can check out, they were depletes, and today also deplete.
so I got monday, tuesday for another depletes.. and carbup tuesday night


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

is that bad what am doing?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

So...you're going to carb up tuesday then?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

is that ok? what other day you would recommend?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

That's fine. Make sure it's a full carb up.  What's your daily totals been lately?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

1450 - 1500 cals

meals ok for today?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

K...time to bring it up then....1500-1600 on deplete days. That means more protein per meal, and possibly fat (no more than 15g)


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

full carb up: 1 cup oats 
                    1 banana
                    1 tbsp or 1 oz. peanuts ( or butter)
would I deplete wednsday? ( day after carb-up? or backk to old plan; which is one day carb, next day deplete


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

That's not a full carb up...don't forget the sweet potato.

Deplete wednesday. Do  you want to go back to the old plan or do carb ups again?


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

more cals only on deplete days?
but if you multiply my BW X 12.8 that's less than 1500-1600 cals


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

remember, I don't eat sweet P
I'll go back to the same plan


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

You're re-setting remember  

No, keep it up there, your carb up meal will increase the calories even more.


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

basically 1500-1600 cals everyday. because I don't count the cal intake on my carb-up meal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah...ok


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

any veggie on the shopping list can be eaten anytime? (last meal also?

this might be a weird question, I haven't been able to go to the bathroom everyday and do # 2 and when I do it's real hard.. and I have been eaten lots of veggies


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

I haven't looked at the shopping list lately but I think so.

You need more fibre...Add ground flax when you can to your meals. And you may need to get a fibre supplement, although the ground flax should be enough.


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

same flax as that I used in meal ONE today?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

thanx w8! gotta go now.... I'll be back to post meals for tomorrow


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

Meals for monday 04/28/03 
---Deplete--- 
ONE ( Pre-workout) 6:30 am
3 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 4 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1.25 protein               ( 27 P, 2 F, 4 C)
1 egg        ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO (post-workout)10:00 am
1 can tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0C)
10 walnuts ( 2 P, 12.5 F, 2 C)
1/2 cup cut green beans 
2 strawberries ( 0 P, 0 F, 2 C)

THREE 1:00 PM
3.5 oz. beef (london broil) (21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 white         ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
broccoli 

FOUR 4:20 pm
4oz. canned chicken breast ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
lettuce
broccoli

FIVE 7:00 pm
1.5 scoop isopure protein ( 37 P, 0 F, 3 C)
3 TBSP cream   ( 0 P, 14 F, 0 C)

workout: upper body, and maybe ABS if I have time


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

are meals cool? for today and tomorrow?

what does the sashimi have? the nutri value?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> are meals cool? for today and tomorrow?
> 
> what does the sashimi have? the nutri value?



You tell us (you know your goals by now, what ratio's  and macros  (P/C/F) to hit...also, you were the one who wanted sashimi, you need to be able to find out what it is)? 

DP


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

oh thank you sooooooo much for you'r answer


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Sara, I left you a little note on my journal, hope I didn't upset you, that was not what I was trying to do, I was trying to say how funny I thought it was, after I had bumped all those pics to get SuperBB's pic off.

I notice your stats, your young and tiny, are you training to become a BB for competition????  Have you posted a pic here yet?????

SYL


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

oh I'm fine kaite  thanx 
I would like to do BB, but school is probably gonna be in  my way. and now I want to reach my goal and see what's next for me from w8lifter's suggestions


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

Meals for tuesday 04/29/03
--- Deplete-- ( then carb-up last meal of the day)

ONE (PRE-WORKOUT)
1 scoop Isopure (25P, 0 F, 0 C)
4 TBSP flaxseedmeal ( 6 P, 9 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg  ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO (POST-WORKOUT)
4 oz. canned chicken breast ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 yolk           ( 3 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup cut green beans 

THREE 
4 oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg                 ( 6 P,  5 F,    1 C)
1 white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup spinach 
some cabbage

FOUR
4oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
slice cheese  ( 5 P, 3.5 F, 1 C)
broccli 
spinach 

FIVE (Carb-up meal) 
1 cup oats
1 pear 
1 TBSP natural peanut butter

workout: will be ABS, some legs workout 

are meals ok ( as a carb-up meal?)


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

I had meal 4 about 2 hours ago and I kinda had few postachios now and bite of steak  not planned in my journal. 
is my carb up meal ok before I have it?


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

question: It may sound stupid, but should I carb-up tonight or just have another bleak meal with enough protein and 1 tbsp pb. and then tomorrow i will just go back on carbs as low as 50-70 (back to plan)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

No sara...do your carb up!

You need more than that...add 1/2 cup sweet potato or 1/2 cup rice please.


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't have either one of them..


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

I am having 1 cup of oatmeal thats 290 cals and the pear is 100 cals and 1 tbsp pb is 80 cals... what else you want me to add?
my cals are already up to 1200 cals without the carb up meal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

then 1.5 cups oats


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

ok  
and tomorrow's meals will have 20 carbs or less and get to have 1 tbsp pb and, 1 meal use 1 serving cheese and the rest of my fat source is from beef, eggs, cream, mayo and olive oil 

so pears are ok to have instead of the banana? 
should I change the 1 tbsp pb to 1 tbsp butter ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

I would Sara...you and some others are addicted to nuts......use butter 

Banana is preferred, w8 used a pear last time because her nanner wasn't ripe and I asked her to


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

we have one banana left! but yesturday I went and bought one pear for my carb up  so no pear? 
and tomorrow the Pb would be ok in one meal? 

can I have cheese more than one serving in a day? to increase my last few grams of protein and fat?


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

tonight's carb-up meal: 
1.5 oat before cooking
1 Tbsp butter 
1 banana ( no pear)

( no pear and no pb


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

the hi-health store next to my house just started carying the keto hot cereal that I always wanted to try ( 3 carbs , 17 protein ) 
but I didn't buy it, till I get Dr. Pain's and w8's permission... I even want to try their high protein spaghatti


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

Sara...I sell those products all day...and while I can tell you that they are better than ordinary cereal or pasta..I can also tell you that they are not the fastest or best ways to your goals!

Once you reach your goal...it you wanted something like that once or twice a week, no problem then, especially in place of something worse....it's up to you, I would w8 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

definitely no to the spaghetti...maybe on the cereal


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2003)

and there ya go  lol


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

if you say to wait, then I will wait


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

I wanted the pear or pb so badly with my carb-up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> definitely no to the spaghetti...maybe on the cereal



You'd have to see this pasta, my family had it tonight!

Sara...good choices!


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

had my carb-up meal and my tummy was about to explode! I melted the butter with the oatmeal and then smushed the banana with it. it was yummy! then I had hot water and mint leafs!


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

Meals for wed 04/30/03 
--- Bleak --- 

ONE ( Pre-workout) 
1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP cream ( 0 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)

TWO (post-workout) 
2 oz. chicken breast ( 12 P, 3 F, 0 C)
3.5 oz. london beef broil ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)

THREE 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup green beans

FOUR 
1 tbsp peanut butter (natural) ( 3 P, 7 F, 3 C)
4 oz. shrimp ( 22 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P,  5 F, 1 C)
1/2 cup spinach 
some broccoli and lettuce

FIVE 
1/2 cup spinach 
4 oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C) 

total: 
cals= 1365
protein= 166 
fat= 66 
carb (not including fiber)= 12 

workout: do lots of ABS and maybe some calves. 

sounds good? maybe except for cals too low


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

I heard that reak mints and hot water is better than mint tea ,is that right? going to have my meal # 2


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah...figure out a way to bring those calories up if you can.



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You'd have to see this pasta, my family had it tonight!
> 
> Sara...good choices!




I know...I think it would be good for after her cut, but not needed now


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

I kinda increased my calories in meal 3 another 100 cals. or so I added soy nuts. and instead of the shrimp in meal 4 I had 4oz. chicken breast (canned)..

w8, should I go back to moderate carbs one day (50-70 carbs) and the next day bleak (20 and under carbs)? or should I bleak till I carb up ( twice a week?) tuesdays and another day of the week?

I bought a canned green tea ! 0 cal, 0 carb, 0 fat, 0 protein, 20 sodium...thats gonna be my refreshment in this hot weather in AZ


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

which do you want to do?


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

which one do you suggest? 
well when I bleak one day and carb the other. my carb intake in the carb day includes: one apple, 1/3 oatmeal, cheese and eggs and the protein drink carb source. and no peanuts!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

get over the peanuts!

cheese, eggs and protein powder are not carb sources.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll go back to the carb one day and bleak the other. and try my best to increase my cals at least up to 1550. how much fat can I intake daily?

I saw this thing called veggie protein mix. it's got 7 carbs and 4 fiber.. no fat and 12 protein.. it was next to the flaxseed meal section.. is that recommended?


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

you said last time that I can have peanuts on my bleak day only! and thats only one serving (1 oz. or 1 TBSP) 

so does that mean I can have cheese twice in a day? ( adding it with two of my meals of a bleak or carb day?)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

You can have 1 oz of peanuts on your bleak days only.

15G x 5 meals

Probably not recommended...but might be okay...see what DP says.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

the cheese might be not recommended more than once per day? 
or the veggie protein thing


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

cheese once a day.

I said w8 for DP...I don't know about the veggie protein.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

ok  
I gotta go now.. I'll be back later tonight and post my meals for tomorrow with the carbs  and ask Dr. Pain about the veggie protein and hot water with real mints


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> cheese once a day.
> 
> I said w8 for DP...I don't know about the veggie protein.



Sara...there is a fine line here....you mentioned several times that you want the "fastest" results possible...to reach your goal........

...and you are doing a very good job 

.......what is happening is that you are having cravings, and I can tell you my own and w8's experience, that nuts and cheese "Own you"......


It is possible to continue getting good results by being consistenet and discipline...and by eating nuts and cheese, however, as we tweak your  food sources for "the fastest" results, your orginal request..you are at the point where you can maybe get faster results w/o them...

...so you have to decide, they are not "bad", they are just not the Next step in a fast progression!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> ok
> I gotta go now.. I'll be back later tonight and post my meals for tomorrow with the carbs  and ask Dr. Pain about the veggie protein and hot water with real mints



Mint leaves  (tea) are good, I do not understand real mints?

I would need to see all of the ingredients on the "veggie protein" to help you there? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> w8, when you leaving?




Friday morning


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

so, you would recommend no peanuts for a faster result? 
I can do that!  
cheese once a day 

I'll get the right nutri info on the veggie protein  mix . I know its got 7 carbs - 4 fiber and like 12 or 13 protein. I'll check it out and let you know tomorrow


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

Dr. Pain, you have any workout suggestions for me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

Sara...I'm going to bed, I will look at your W/O's tomorrow.....but I have only paid attention to your nutrition..so we will see what we will see 

Good Night Sara 

DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Sara!


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

Meals for thursday 05/01/03
--- carbs --- 

ONE (Pre-workout) 8:00 am
1.25 protein ( 27 P, 2 F, 4 C)
1/3 oats before cooking ( 3 P, 1 F, 20 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 5.5 F, 0 C)

TWO (Post-workout) 11:00 am
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 apple (green) ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

THREE 2:00 pm 
1 slice cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
4oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup spinach 
some lettuce

FOUR 5:00 pm
2 egg yolks ( 6 P, 10 F, 2 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
4 oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup green beans (canned) 
some lettuce

FIVE 8:30 pm 
6oz. shrimp ( 34 P, 3 F, 2 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
broccoli 

water= should have 6-7 liters (no more than that) 
mints and hot water 2-3 cups as well


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh! Hi DP!  I didn't see you there.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

Good night Dr. Pain


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

hey buff !


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Sara...I'm going to bed, I will look at your W/O's tomorrow.....but I have only paid attention to your nutrition..so we will see what we will see
> 
> Good Night Sara
> ...



I usually workout 4-5 times a week.... I would workout more if I have time  
when I workout I usually work on upper body ( arms, back, chest shoulders, biceps, etc.. and ABS) thats one day 
and other day of the week I do lower body ( legs, thighs, calves, etc..) and ABS 
I try to work my upper body 2 times a week and same with my lower body.. I do five sets of each machine.. 12-15 reps, and if I can do more than 15 reps, I usually increase the weight till I can't do past 15


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

Good morning  
today I'm gonna workout on my upper body


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I usually workout 4-5 times a week.... I would workout more if I have time
> when I workout I usually work on upper body ( arms, back, chest shoulders, biceps, etc.. and ABS) thats one day
> and other day of the week I do lower body ( legs, thighs, calves, etc..) and ABS
> I try to work my upper body 2 times a week and same with my lower body.. I do five sets of each machine.. 12-15 reps, and if I can do more than 15 reps, I usually increase the weight till I can't do past 15



Good Morning...

I think you may be ready for freeweights (Barbells and Dumbells), and a lower more intense rep range than 15, more like 10, 8, 8, 6..and a better split, emphasizing fewer bodyparts...

Do you have somebody that can show you correct form and introduce new exercises to you?


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

yes, we have trainers that can show us.. but what the barbel and dumbell look like?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

http://www.trygve.com/weightsglossary.html


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

thanx Dr. Pain  this site is neat


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

I have my next reassesment on monday 05/05/03  in the morning. so, just keep same nutri plan when I go for the re-assement?


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

I just saw the pics of the barbel. I do use it.. I used it today did 5 sets with 30 lbs ( but the reps were 12-15) I guess I need to add more weight to make my reps 10 or less?


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

I looked at the protein veggie mix again. it's made out of soy flour.  
80 cals
7 carbs 
4 fibre
3 sugar
12 protein
0 fat


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Yes...don't have a carb up the day before though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I looked at the protein veggie mix again. it's made out of soy flour.
> 80 cals
> 7 carbs
> ...



Sara...I would use this sparingly if at all 

DP


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

how about if I don't use it at all?


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...don't have a carb up the day before though.



now the day before my re-assesment is gonna be my bleak day.. and the day of my re-assesment is gonna be my carb day ( similar to today's meals) is that fine? or you want me to bleak sunday and monday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> how about if I don't use it at all?



Works for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> now the day before my re-assesment is gonna be my bleak day.. and the day of my re-assesment is gonna be my carb day ( similar to today's meals) is that fine? or you want me to bleak sunday and monday?



That is fine, keep it like that please 

DP


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

because soy is bad for you


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

I tried to look up and see what sashimi includes and I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

No Sara, not all soy, not all of the time, some soy is OK.....we just don't include it often in our cuts for maximal results....sashimi is fish 

DP


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

who would sell it? sashimi fish?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

You get it at a sushi bar...One day, just for fun Sara...go to the New Hong Kong Buffet and Susuhi Bar on Chandler, just west of the I-10, there is a lot there you can eat, but it is $$$ 

DP


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

around how much? is ok to eat on my cut days? 

my parents are telling me that the protein drinks (powder) that I have and anyother ones are not safe for my system. (especially  liver and kidney) is there any research that proves that they are wrong or right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Sara.....there is evidence that if you have kidney problem,s they can make it worse...but very little evidence exists for healthy people, for niether the liver or the kidneys being or becoming impaired by a reasonable amount of protien...especailly why we drink the amount of water we do, to get rid of waste products and metabolites of protein digestion.

Sara, you eat what you always eat...if you do the buffet, you eat the foods you're allowed, but you can splurge, except not till after your assessment, and only one time...K?


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

one time eat out? it depends on my assesment 
up to how many scoops of protein is ok to have daily?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Sara, food comes first, shakes come second, and only if you are getting at east 3 solid meals in the day....I'm not going to say that it is "OK", but we use protein powders based on BW.......I know of thousands of people who have 1-3 shakes a day with no detriment to thier health.......

Sara.....I'm here, but I'm busy with a few other people......if you have more questions, they  may have to w8 till tomorow


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

ok, thank you Dr. Pain.. I'll leave now.. and I'll be back tonight to post my meals for tomorrow.. and I'll check and see if you going to make any corrections on them tomorrow morning before my meals  
good night


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

Meals for friday 05/02/03 
--- Deplete --- 
ONE (Pre-workout)
1 egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 protein (22P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
2 TBSP flaxseedmeal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)

TWO (Post-workout) 
1 can tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup green beans , some soynuts

THREE 
4oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 4 F, 1 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
some spinach 
broccoli

FOUR
4oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 4 F, 1 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
some spinach 
lots of cabbage  

FIVE 
6oz. shrimp ( 34 P, 3 F, 2 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
some spinach and broccoli 
(shrimp and veggie soup) 
 I'll add seasoning with no cal, carb, or fat  just some sodium 
is that kool?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Looks good, watch the sodium (salt) in the soup as you near your reassessment, salt will bloat you.....get some, mostly from food, but not too much added 

DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

thanx for the warning Dr. Pain  
just the sodium? nothing else I'm eating might affect the re-assesment?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

today's workout: Lower body 

walking lunges ( 12.5 lbs on each side) 5-6 sets
squats 5 ( 20 lbs) 5 sets
leg press ( 345 lbs)  5 sets
leg extension ( 90 ) 5 sets 
leg curl ( 55 - 60 ) 5 sets
standing calves ( with boy weight) 5 sets
seated calves ( 50 - 55 lbs) 5  sets
I'll try to work on ABS as well


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

We want to hold everything esle as constant as possible...time of day, level of hydration, time since the last meal, person taking the skinfolds, etc...

DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

the day before the re-assesment? 
I know I will have my meal # 1 before the re-assesment, which may include: 1/3 oatmeal, 2 tbsp flax, 1.25 protein, 1/2 tbsp butter.. 
timing, I try to eat in every 3 hours... sometimes I screw up on my second meal and I eat it an hour later 
or sometimes, last meal gets skipped


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

I am so hungry now, gotta go and have my meal # 1 and I'm going  to the gym 
talk to you later


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

Dr. Pain, can you see the changes that I made in my meals that I posted?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

I heard that expired eggs are ok to eat.. is that true?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

meals for saturday 05/03/03 
--- carbs --- 

ONE 
3 medium eggs ( 18 P, 12 F, 2 C)
1/2 scoop protein ( 11 P, 1 F, 2 C)
1/3 oatmeal          ( 3 P, 1 F, 20 C)

TWO 
3.5 oz london beef broil ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1 egg ( 6 P, 4 F, 1 C)
1/2 cup spinach 

THREE 
1 can tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
3/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

FOUR 
1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
8 walnuts ( 2 P, 10 F, 2 C)

FIVE 
chicken 
broccoli 
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)

NO WORKOUT  
2 more days till my re-assesment


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I heard that expired eggs are ok to eat.. is that true?



Depends how expired..there are new laws in AZ that say they must be sold with 2 weeks of daye left.  Typically if kept refrigorated, they are good for a short time past expiration,

Sara, the changes are OK...but I was saying becareful with added sodium before you re-assessment 

DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

would too much sodium increase my bf or weight?

Dr. Pain, you live in Arizona?

are meals ok for tomorrow?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

is there a site you know of that can give me bodybuilding pics that I can have in my avatar?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> would too much sodium increase my bf or weight?
> 
> Dr. Pain, you live in Arizona?
> ...



BW and water retention......Yes (but don't be concerned with where please), and Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> is there a site you know of that can give me bodybuilding pics that I can have in my avatar?



You can take any picture from anywhere and have Katie size it for you.....anything...ask her how you save a jpeg onto your computer


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

I won't ask you again  
how long does it take the sodium to wash out the water weight out of my body?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I won't ask you again
> how long does it take the sodium to wash out the water weight out of my body?



It varies, hours to days....
but the sodium does not "wash out" it makes you "hold In"


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

because I do feel bloated ( the past two days) I've been adding salt into my beef


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

I asked you not to add salt to your food.....maybe you could stop that now?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

so, if I stop adding salt into my food till monday (re-assesment day) would I go back to normal?


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I asked you not to add salt to your food.....maybe you could stop that now?


I'll stop adding salt  
but some food contains sodium , thats ok?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Yes, go back and reed where I said it was 

It is likely some of the bloat will leave, depends on your time of month 


DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

tomrrow have carbs, I have increased my cals lately into 1550


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

where is the best (good bargin) to buy chicken from? in bulk?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Sam's Club/Costco


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

I bought it from costco ones (chicken breast) the kirkland signutre , it has 2 grams of carbs ( which is sugar) per serving.. is that ok ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

Chicken has no carbs...but that will do...next time look for just chicken 

Good Night Sara 

DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

Good night 
I know chicken has no carbs.. but that was frozen chicken breast and the nutri value says it has 2 grams of sugar.. I even told w8 about it and she said they may added some starch in it.. I checked the ingriedents and they have added something. so the 2 sugar ok ?


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

so costco's chicken is frozen with that sugar, and that's the only place that I've see in with good bargin


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Sara..it's ok, but look for better options......like when Frys or somebody advertises it on sell, they might even grind it for you, I'm really enjoying it that way,  lightly seasoned.......? 

DP


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

I'm enjoying the costco chicken (used to) after I found out its got sugar.. that little of carbs is not good for me?


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> meals for saturday 05/03/03
> --- carbs ---
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

Dr. Pain I made some changes to my meal that I posted for today.. wanna check it out ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Sara, Costco's fine, meals are fine..K? 

DP


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

thanx  I'm gonna try to go to costco then as soon as possible and get my chicken back


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Sara....there are also Sam's Clubs new you...not that you want to pay for another membership..but you can go see their options....

,,and I absolutely hate the Walmart Superstores...but they have the lowest cost food I have ever seen...there is on out off of the Superstition (60).......in Gilbert

DP


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

these places are far from me, I'm in between pheonix and scottsdale


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

I sorta know where you are by your IP address......Near ASU...., ?

...they are not that far...miles yes, but only minutrs in a car 

DP


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

the protein powder, I've been getting it from costco (5lbs $18)
tuna, whenever a supermarket have a good sale I would get alot! they had it once at Albertson's 4 cans for $ 1... that was months ago, I wish they have it again  I'm running out of tuna.. chicken, canned or frozen from costco..and the beef from any store with a good sale!


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

near ASU? well it's like 18 miles away from my house


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

If you live in LA...even for Phoenix now, that's considered close...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Now you're making it sound like Paradise Valley or up the 101


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

whataever


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

ya.. I live close by paradise valley mall and paradise valley college


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

pv mall is like 3 miles from where I live! 
ok I gotta go now and do some studying for finals
thanx for you'r help and I'll post meals for tomorrow later on today.  
take care


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

Meals for Sunday 05/04/03
--- Bleak --- ( day before asssement) 

ONE 
4 oz. chicken breast (canned) ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 yolk, 1 whole egg ( 9 P, 8 F, 1 C) 
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
lettuce, broccoli 

TWO 
3.5 oz london beef broil ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 4 F, 1 C)
1 white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
broccoli, cabbage 

THREE 
4 oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese ( 5 P, 3.5 F, 1 C)
spinach 

FOUR 
1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C) 
8 walnuts  ( 2 P, 10 F, 2 C)

FIVE 
chicken breast ( dunno the oz. yet  ) 
some mayo 

Dr. Pain, are meals ok for a day before re-assesment? 
do I need to drink certain amount of water for monday? or just watch the sodium intake?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Looks fine, keep water where it always is...no added salt 

DP


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

walnuts are better than peanuts? ( sodium level?)
I read this other thread, with a new member, you asked her if she is getting her monthly period.. would it make a difference if a female is not getting it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Sara....walnuts are better, nuts are calorically dense so we limit them....

I asked those questions for a reason....there are many reasons for a woman not getting a period.....I was looking to if she had enough BF to even cut...and if she had exercise/low BF induced amenorhea......For women to have BF levels below 12% for extended periods, is not considered healthy! 

DP


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

k, just curious.. cause I haven't had my monthly period for months


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

You may want to ask your Health Care provider about that then......?? 

DP

Good Night Sara


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

I'm craving for peanut butter


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

anyone knows what's the nutri info of 1tsp peanut butter ? ( I would like to freeze  1 tsp peanut butter and have it when I'm craving for pb, instead of going to the jar and eat unlimited amount..


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

look on the jar Sara


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

not 1 TBSP, I know that! tsp teaspoon .. that's ok  I got it.. its about 8.6 cals and .75 fat, .33 carbs ( for 1/4 tsp)

I asked that cause I freeze 1/4 tsp pb and they so yummy and chewable instead of eating lots out of the jar !


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

looks good to me


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

I'd change meals one and two around if your reassessment is at 9:00

DP


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

thanx w8


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

why? cause it's too much food before working out?


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

I can't though. cause I can have the shake while I'm in class, I can't have meal # 1 in my class  
any suggestion?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Make meal 2 for meal one and two, just for tomorrow! 

Yes, too much, it may bloat the ab folds


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

brb... going to shower real quick


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meals for Monday  05/05/03
> --- Carbs--- (re-assesment) @ 9:00 am
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

how about this? but that means I'm skipping the oats


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

I'll wait for you'r answer Dr. Pain before I have my meals


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Put the oats in meal four then


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)




----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

k, I will be adding the oats in meal # 4 and take out the veggies


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

just had meal # 1.... it's almost like pancakes, tasted better than pancakes


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

Meals and problems for monday 05/05/03 
------ changed it to Deplete ---- 

I went to the gym for my re-assesment and my trainer called out sick ... but I had another trainer check my body fat % .... It went up to 20.4% !!!! why? I though I was doing well.. he also measured it with measuring tape and all my measurment stayed the same, except for my chest went down from 34 to 33.... it's so weird that in measuring tape is the same measurement and in the little gun machine is higher.. but my weight went down to 115 according to their scale ( after my first meal) but to my scale at home is 113lbs.. 
so today I had no workout and I changed my meals: 

ONE (stayed the same) 
1 protein ( 22, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1 egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
some butter

TWO (stayed the same) 
1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
8 walnuts ( 1 P, 10.5 F, 2 C)

THREE ( took the apple out) 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
some soy nuts

FOUR ( took the oatmeal out) 
4 oz. chicken breast ( 24 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1 oz. cheese ( 8 P, 9 F, 1 C)
1/2 cup green beans 
lots lettuce
lots broccoli 
some cabbage 
1 tsp peanut butter ( frozen) 

FIVE 
4oz. chicken ( 24 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
some broccoli 
(chicken broccoli soup) 

and I had black tea, green tea.. and tomorrow I will carb: ( 1 apple, 1/3 oat) 

Dr. Pain, w8 .... you guys have any comments ?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

why did you change your diet...because of the assessment?

That assessment was worthless because it was w/ a different trainer. You need to set up another one w/ the SAME trainer. We need consistency w/ the skinfolds, you can't be changing trainers.


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 
> 
> and I had black tea, green tea.. and tomorrow I will carb: ( 1 apple, 1/3 oat)



Okay...didn't see this...carbs tomorrow 


And book a new assessment w/ the right trainer please


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meals and problems for monday 05/05/03
> ------ changed it to Deplete ----
> 
> ...



I want to know what little gun machine? 

DP


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

what if my trainer is not accurate and the other trainer is right?


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I want to know what little gun machine?
> 
> DP



I think I recall seeing somewhere she gets the bioimpedence and not skin folds.


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

you use the machine by pinching a little of you'r arms, back and side tummy


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what if my trainer is not accurate and the other trainer is right?




So what? The number itself is of little relevance...you still need consistency w/ the readings. If you continue to improve w/ each assessment from the same trainer...you know you're reaching your goals right? It's when you get a higher reading from the same trainer that we need to worry.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think I recall seeing somewhere she gets the bioimpedence and not skin folds.



That's what I'm afraid of..I am  remembering an early post where we said skinfolds not calipers....

Sara, I thought OG told me it was "skinfolds?"


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you use the machine by pinching a little of you'r arms, back and side tummy



Skinfolds! What we want


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you use the machine by pinching a little of you'r arms, back and side tummy



JP-3.......w8 is right, you need the same trainer


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

I don't know if it's the skinfolds or the calipers... 
how do they look like and I'll tell you which one they using


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Sara...don't worry about it...you're getting the right thing done...you just need to get it done w/ the regular trainer


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

what about the measuring tape? same numbers as last time... that means for one month I didn't loose any inches  

gotta go to school now.... I'll be back tonight


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

Sorry, hope I didn't cause too much confusion.


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what about the measuring tape? same numbers as last time... that means for one month I didn't loose any inches
> 
> gotta go to school now.... I'll be back tonight




Don't worry till we get a new assessment please...you could be adding muscle, dropping fat.


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't worry till we get a new assessment please...you could be adding muscle, dropping fat.



how can I be adding muscle and dropping fat? when I'm losing weight and gaining body fat? ( I could be losing muscle and gaining fat) but I havent put any bad food in my mouth (sweets and bread, milk) except maybe the cottage cheese could be a problem  but even that I didn't have alot of that


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

OMG! You're not listening! GET A NEW ASSESSMENT W/ THE RIGHT TRAINER! Then and only then should you freak if it's higher! Do you understand that it's going to be different w/ any trainer? If you go and do another assessment w/ yet another trainer, you will get yet another number!


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

why is that? that means non of them are acurate  
do I keep my meals the same? (low sodium?)


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Because every trainer is different. 

If you hadn't had that assessment...would you be happy w/ your progress so far sara? Clothes fit well? When you look in the mirror, are you seeing improvement? Do you like how you feel?

Are you going to get re-assessed w/ the same trainer?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

ok w8, I'll wait till I see my trainer


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> why is that? that means non of them are acurate
> do I keep my meals the same? (low sodium?)



Sara..it's not low sodium, it's no added salt...there is a difference.  Depends on when your reassessment is.....just don't salt/sauce 1-2 days before


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meals for Tuesday 05/06/03
> --- Carbs ---
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

going to have meal ONE now, then hit the gym


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

Dr. Pain.. is it ok to have you'r last meal 10 minutes before going to bed? I had my last meal last night and went to bed.... chicken, broccoli, 1 egg ( soup I made) ?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

I feel bad  came back from the gym 1 hour after meal # 2 I had pistachios, broccoli, bite of cheese


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Are you going to throw away all your efforts so far because of this assessment?

Did you make an appt for another assessment w/ the right trainer?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

no I'm not  I just felt that I needed some food in my system before my meal


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

no. my trainer is sick.. he wasn't there today 

what can I do to make up of what I had earlier (pistachio, broccoli, bite cheese, some tahini, 5 almonds


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

should I skip the apple in meal # 3 ? and have green veggies instead?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Dr. Pain.. is it ok to have you'r last meal 10 minutes before going to bed? I had my last meal last night and went to bed.... chicken, broccoli, 1 egg ( soup I made) ?



yes, it's ok Sara...

.....but you need to answer w8......

Sara...we have trainers that we call "Grabbers"...when they test you, they grab, skin/fat/fascia/muscle, things that are NOT suppose to be measured...they have no clue how to do a skinfold, the exact placement, the methodolgy...their results are always off

PLUS...a 3 site is not  the best way to track results...you have seen the threads...were we recommend a JP-7...and then tell people to ignore the BF%, rather concentrate on the MM (millameter) changes in each skinfold to show progress?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Then don't feel bad about it. Sara...do you know your body yet? Are you more aware of what it needs and when than you were before? Are you learning about yourself through this journey you're on? If you honestly needed food, and you're not just eating emotionally because you're upset about this assessment..then don't feel bad about it! Sometimes you have to trust yourself and what you've learned.



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Did you make an appt for another assessment w/ the right trainer?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

what about measuring in measuring tape? is that accurate?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> no. my trainer is sick.. he wasn't there today



K...when he gets back, make an appt K?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what about measuring in measuring tape? is that accurate?



Again, it will vary from trainer to trainer. What if this measured just 1/2 an inch higher/lower than your regular trainer does....it will change the number...doesn't mean a thing unless your regular trainer does it...in the same spot.


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

no, I didn't make an appointment yet.. my trainer is sick, he wasn't at the gym today.. 

I didn't eat cause of the assesment. I ate cause I felt that I needed salt again... I had no energy


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...when he gets back, make an appt K?


yes, I will  
I ask again, what if my trainer been doing the measurements worng all along? cause he is new ( he's been to the gym since December)


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

for now, what do I need to do with my meals ( cause I messed up) ?? you guys want me to change it today? what you want me to cut on tomorrow? ( deplete day)


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Just continue w/ your meals as planned today please.

As I said before....so what if he's wrong w/ the actual number...you're still making progress right? W/ each assessment your skinfolds are lower ....we're not so concerned w/ overall BF % ...the skinfolds are the important thing. Just like we don't _just_ use the scale the measure progress. We use a variety of ways to measure progress...skinfolds, measurements, BW, mirror, how clothes fit, how you feel.


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

so, when I see my trainer, I'm going to ask him.. if what he is doing considerd to be as measuring you'r skin folds.. if not.. can I go somewhere that they only measure you'r skinfold? would they be accurate?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

would I have my meal # 3 same time as I planned it? or different time cause I ate earlier


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I said keep as planned!


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

ok


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

I can eat one or two bunches of broccoli! is that too much?
tomorrow's workout: cardio 20 minutes (eleptical) 
                                  ABS


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

2 cups max


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

what you recommend cardio first or ABS?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

Meals for Wed 05/07/03
--- Deplete --- 

ONE (Pre-workout) 7:00 am 

2 TBSP flaxseedmeal (3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)

TWO (Post-workout) 10:00 am

4oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1/2 cup green beans

THREE 1:00 pm 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup green beans

FOUR 4:00 pm 

4 oz. canned chicken ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 yolk ( 3 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
some broccoli 
spinach 
cabbage

FIVE 7:30 pm 

4 oz. catfish ( 18 P, 13 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies ( cabbage) 

are meals cool?? 
w8, Dr. Pain.... I feel like I'm better off when I deplete for 3 days and carb-up on the fourth day ( last meal).. can I go back to this plan? instead of one day carb and other day deplete?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Sure


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

cool! now I feel I'm gonna be back on a cut! 
do carb-ups always have to be the same days of the week?


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

what is Game meat, elk, roasted? it's nutrition info: 4oz. 165 calories, 2.15 fat, 0 carb, 34 protein ..who has it?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

You most likely have to kill it yourself...or pay a lot of money for it 

You can pick different days initially...but then you need to stick to those days for consistency.


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

eww. kangroo  that's sad! I'm not gonna eat that..

how about: every tuesday and saturday? so my next carb-up would be saturday


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

is it better to do cardio first or work on you'r ABS?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I personally finish with Abs, I do not believe it matters as long as it is done!! Do you mean in general or on the same day?????


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

Hi, I mean in same day.... after my meal # 1 I'm going to do some ABS and cardio..... what should be first?


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I really do not think it matters, personally I would do cardio so I am all warmed up when I do abs. One tip on Abs is to pick a number and count up to it , so you do not cop out.


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

oh, I know that! thanx


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

I did 20 minutes cardio.. it was HITT cardio, but not how you guys usually do it. I still increased my levels on the elptical every minute, and went down for 2 levels and up again for next level.. 
I burned 202 calories in 20 minutes.. is that good???


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Doesn't matter how many calories you burned  What matters is that you worked your butt off on the work intervals


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

I sweated  
can you give me you'r HITT routine on the eleptical ?


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

veals ok to eat?


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

6 oz. of veal and green veggies... is that a cool meal for one of my meals tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

I don't use the elliptical...but when I did...I'd do level 10-12 100+ RPM for 1 minute...and then level 1 60 RPM for 1 minute.

Yes...assuming veal has fat in it?


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

what kind of veal you would recommend? (more nutrition)


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Sara...don't ask me everyday if your meals are okay...I'll let you know if they're not 

I don't eat veal


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

ok  sorry to bug ya


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Not a bug....just that I check daily, and I'll let you know


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

thanx, you the best! by the way I saw you'r comp pics with the other girls on stage  you looked the best! 
(seriously I'm not just saying that, you DID looked the best out of them all)


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Thank you sara


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

no prob!
gotta go and have meal # 1, change and go to the gym


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meals for Thursday 05/08/03
> --- Deplete ---
> 
> ...


I started to drink less water while I'm at the gym, and I feel better now  but my water intake I still add it up to 5.5 liters or more daily 
( I changed few meals around instead of beef I was gonna have, I replaced it with the turkey  (that has 1 gram carbs per serving.. weird huh?? it's butterball turkey


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Yeah...they probably added malto or cornstarch...nothing to worry about.


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

my carb-up days will be on Sunday's and wednesday's


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

Meals for Friday 05/09/03 
--- Deplete --- 

ONE (Pre-workout) 7:30 am

1 serving turkey (16 P, 1 F, 1 C)
1 oz. cheese ( 8 P, 9 F, 1 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)

TWO (Post-workout) 11:00 am

2 serving turkey ( 32 P, 2 F, 2 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1 celery, broccoli, spinach 

THREE 2:00 pm 

6 oz. chicken ( 36 P, ??? F, 0 C)
broccoli , 1 celery, spinach ( chicken soup!!!!) hot spices, black P

FOUR 5:00 pm 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C) 
3/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
spinach, 1 celery, cabbage

FIVE 8:00 PM
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
8 walnuts ( 1 P, 10.5 F, 2 C)

Workout: UPPER BODY..

I'm going to be off from the gym on saturday, sunday and monday   I have finals on monday


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

I feel bloated the past 2-3 days...
Dr. Pain, what kind of liver you recommend for a meal?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Sorry...Sara, I don't eat liver.....don't know the stats.....maybe you could look it up...I would think chicken or beef liver is OK 

DP


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

well have you ever tasted liver? yummm it's good, especially when you cook it with lots of onion.. well, Dr. Pain do you recommend it for my cut?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

I haven't had red meat in over 22 years Sara..I do remember what it taste like. yes w/onion is best .......and I suppose on my current program, I could eat chicken liver if I was so inclined 

Notice that I'm encouraging you to look it up and make a discision ?


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

LIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

I did look it up! it's got like 9 grams of fat, 0 carbs, 32 protein and around 200- 250 cals... it's sounds good.. but I'm asking cause it's not on you'r list meaning it might be not ok to have... chicken, beef, or pork liver? either one


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Liver is beef......or chicken as the case may be.....pork is considered the "other White Meat"  and is OK too, although few eat it 

Sara...it's fine, you should be able to tell by the stats.....


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

time for meal # 1 ( egg and cheese turkey scramble ) see my meals


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

eat it like once a week is fine? not everyday!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Meal 5...1.5 PP

See Ya


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

I will change it    bye now


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

I can't belive it! I checked fit-day and saw liver has carbs... 
2oz. = 121 cal
         5 fat, 4.89 carbs, 14.89 protein 
how could it be?


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

I didn't feel well at all.. I had meal # 4 20 minutes earlier and before the meal I had some tahini, cheese, 5 almonds  
I had to have something with fat.. I felt like I needed fat 

I'll post my meals for tomorrow after I come back from work tonight... meal # 5 gonna be at work (protein and walnuts)


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

Meal for Sarurday 05/10/03 
--- Deplete --- 
ONE 
4.5 oz. beef liver ( 33 P, 10 F, 10 C ?????
1/4 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 3 F, 0 C)
2 celery

TWO 
4 oz. chicken ( 24 P, ? F, 0 C)
3 egg whites ( 9 P, 0 F, 1 C)

THREE 
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)

FOUR 
6 oz. turkey breast ( 32 P, 12 F, 0 C)
cabbage, celery 

FIVE 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
3/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
spinach 

What you guys think of the liver? ( with the 10 grams of carbs.... I can't belive liver has carbs 

NO WORKOUT TODAY


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

I'm going to eat 4.5 oz of liver at least once a week... I know that's got carbs like 10 grams of carbs in the 4.5 oz. , I can cut down from cheese, and other carbs that I usually have, the day I eat the liver. because it's very YUMMY!!! and very HEALTHY.. once a week is not bad is it?


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

tomorrow supposed to be my carb-up (last meal of the day) I think I can wait till monday  should I wait till monday, or just carb-up tomorrow? 
last week was: wed, thurs (perfect deplete)
                         friday ( perfect deplete; except I had tahini, bite cheese, and 5 almonds that wasn't planned in my meal
                          saturday ( so far.. perfect deplete) 
so, should I carb-up sunday; even though I kinda messed up friday? or wait till monday?


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meal for Sarurday 05/10/03
> --- Deplete ---
> ONE
> ...


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

Meals for Sunday 05/11/03 
--- Deplete--- (carb-up last meal) 

TWO
2 turkey breasts servings ( 32 P, 2 F, 2 C)
1 Tbsp mayo (0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
broccoli/ celery 

ONE 
4 oz. turkey breasts ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
cauliflower 

THREE 
tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
3/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
cabbage, celery 

FOUR
1.5 Protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
8 walnuts ( 1 P, 10.5 F, 2 C)

FIVE ( My carb-up meal) 
hmmmm what should I have?????


----------



## sara (May 11, 2003)

Carb-up meal for Sunday 05/11/03 
around 7:30- 8:00 PM

1.5 cup dry oatmeal
1 banana 
1 TBSP tahini


----------



## sara (May 11, 2003)

Meals for Monday 05/12/03
--- Deplete ---

ONE 
4oz. london broil beef ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
spinach 

TWO 
4oz. turkey breast ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup shreded parmasion cheese ( 8 P, 6 F, 1 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1 celery 

THREE 
can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup green beans 

FOUR
4oz. turkey ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
broccoli 
cabbage

FIVE 
1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.25 F, 5 C)
1 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)

No WORKOUT TODAY   I Have finals all day


----------



## sara (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meals for Monday 05/12/03
> --- Deplete ---
> 
> ...



do I still have my next carb-up on wednsday? (even I had nuts and some cheese where I wasnt supposed to??


----------



## sara (May 13, 2003)

Meals for Tuesday 05/13/03 
--- Deplete --- 

ONE (Pre-workout)

4 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 6 P, 9 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
some butter ( 0 P, 3 F, 0 C)

TWO ( Post-workout)

4 oz. turkey breast ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole boiled egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 0 C)
veggies ( cabbage, spinach, lettuce) 

THREE

4 oz. liver ( beef) ( 28 P, 8 F, 9 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 6 F, 0 C)
veggies ( lettuce, cauliflower)

FOUR 

4 oz. beef london broil ( 24P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies ( spinach, lettuce, cauliflower) 

FIVE 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
veggies ( 2 celery) 

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY 
I wanted to do ABS WORKOUT, but I was tired and could barely finsh my lower body workout


----------



## sara (May 14, 2003)

Meals for Wednesday 05/14/03 
--- Deplete--- (carb-up last meal) 

ONE (Pre-workout) cardio, ABS

4 oz. turkey breast ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 0 C)

TWO ( Post-workout) 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
1/2 cup green beans 

( in between meals had 1 strawberry) ( 1 C)

THREE 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C) 
1/2 cup green beans 

FOUR 

chicken breast ( 36 P, 6 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C) 
veggies: lettuce, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower 

FIVE ( Carb-up meal) 

1 cup cooked brown rice ( 5 P, 2 F, 45 C)
1/2 cup oatmeal ( 5 P, 3 F, 27 C)
6 oz. banana ( 1 P, 1 F, 25 C)
1/2 oz. peanuts ( 3.5 P, 7.5 F, 3 C)

WORKOUT: Cardio HITT ( eleptical) for 20 minutes 
                  some ABS workout ( lower and upper)


----------



## sara (May 14, 2003)

what's the best pork ( meat ) I can eat that has at least 30 grams of protein and no more than 15 grams of fat? and of course no carbs


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

Meals for Thursday 05/15/03 
--- Deplete--- 

ONE (Pre-workout) 

1 protein ( 22 p, 1.5 F, 3 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO (Post-workout) 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup green beans, some broccoli, lettuce

THREE

chicken breast ( 36 P, 6 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies ( cabbage, spinach ) microwaved then steamed with the olive oil

FOUR 

chicken breast ( 18 P, 4 F, 0 C)
cheese ( 1 stick) ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C) 80 calories cheese, 250mg sodium
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: broccoli, lettuce

FIVE 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
3/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 10.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2 celery

TOTALS = Cal ~ 1420, Fat~ 60, Pro~ 160, Carbs~ 6 ( not including fibre) 

WORKOUT: UPPER BODY


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2003)

hi sara - dumb question coming your way....brace yourself.

i cannot express in words how SICK i am of eating chicken...but in reading your journal the sort of soup thing you do sounds good!  can you tell me exactly how you're making it?  (i'm really not a cook as you can tell by the question).  and what kind of chicken are you buying?  (not sure if i've ever heard of using boneless breasts in a soup....)  help?  thanks!

i've been nuking cabbage lately myself.  not bad at all....


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

hey nikegurl! 
the chicken soup is any chicken breast that you can buy from the grocery store.. fresh or frozen... I usually get the frozen ones, they come in a bag that have 8 breasts...
I recommend the chicken with the bones for the soup.. 
for my chicken soup all you need is : 

(already cooked) chicken breast
2 cups of water 
1/2 tbsp olive oil 
veggies : spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, celery, cabbage or any other veggies you can use... 

boil the water and add all veggies... add spices; garlic powder, hot tobasco, black peper, ( vegita seasoning) 
when you notice the veggies are cooked, cut the chicken breast into pieces and add into the veggies.... 
it's yummy! sometimes I add eggs too ( like the asian egg soup) 
Good luck nikegurl and let me know if you like it


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2003)

sounds pretty good!  do you bake or broil the chicken ahead of time?  thanks for the idea!


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

no problem  
I broil the chicken, you can do both

another chicken idea.. cut chicken into small pieces, melt cheese and spinach together and mix with the chicken..... add spices, pour everything on top lettuce... chicken lettuce wrap


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Sara....what is tahini????   I'm going to try your chicken receipes, they sound good.........I saw what you wrote in my journal, do you count your vegs(calories), I don't count mine, except tomatos, or any with color other than green, should I be??? I'm pretty sure W8 said not to count them and my coffee..........


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

The chicken soup does sound good!

I make an "egg drop" soup too...if im not worried about sodium I use bouillion chicken shakers... sometimes I'll boil chicken and freeze the broth, then 'finish' the chicken off on the grill with some spices.  put garlic, green onions, spinach and egg white in it. ... nukes real good too.


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hi Sara....what is tahini????   I'm going to try your chicken receipes, they sound good.........I saw what you wrote in my journal, do you count your vegs(calories), I don't count mine, except tomatos, or any with color other than green, should I be??? I'm pretty sure W8 said not to count them and my coffee..........



hey Kaite, yas you are right! you not supposed to count the veggies with you'r calories... but I do 
yas try my recipes and let me know if you like them   

tahini is kinda of a thick creamy sesame butter.... I replace it instead of peanuts/ peanut butter sometimes... not everyone likes it though.. middle eastern people use it to make the "hummus with it"


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Sara...........I'll let you know about your receipes, I'm sure they'll be great..............I'm going to count my cals, even though there green......I just won't count it in the carb content..........


----------



## Fit Freak (May 16, 2003)

Sara...just answering your question about the pork...PORK TENDERLOIN...AMAZING...stats are good and the flavor is gr8...it's not cheap but IMO it's worth it!

Oh...question for you...I have been off and on in terms of following your diary....you've been keeping this journal for quite sometime now...just wondering where you are in terms of your progress and stats compared to when you first started?  I guess I find I haven't been able to comment much cause I don't really know where you are now in terms of your goals.  Just want to be able to contribute.....


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

hey FitFreak  thanx for you'r help! 
now I'm depleting and then carb-up twice a week.. wed and sun 
keeping my caarbs below 20.... what else you wanna know? my goal is to have a %14 bf or less..... or have a 24 waist


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

kaite don't make the same mistake as I'm making (counting my veggies) don't count


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

Meals for Friday 05/16/03 
--- Deplete--- 

ONE (Pre-workout)

4oz. turkey breast ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)

TWO (Post-workout) 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
few soy nuts, 3 chewable protein pills ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup green beans

THREE 

6 oz. salmon ( 36 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1 strawberry ( 0 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: broccoli, lettuce 

FOUR

4 oz. london broil beef ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: spinach, cabbage, lettuce

FIVE 

1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
3/4 TBSP flax oil ( 0 P, 10.5 F, 0 C) ----> first time trying the flax oil 

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY, some ABS

TOTAL= cals~ 1470, P~ 165, F~ 68, C~ 8


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Sara, what are the protein pills your taking????  I was also wondering if you feel you are accomplishing your goals, with your diet and workout and how long you have been doing this???? And what do you mean by deplete? Sorry for all the questions just curious????


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

Hey Kaite  
the protein pills I just took today  
they were samples from hi-health store ( they sell protein, and vitamins) it's a chewable protein ( comes in butterscotch and chocolate flavor) 0 carbs, 0 fat, 1 protein per chewy! and maybe 8 cals each... I don't have it everyday.. just today.. I have one sample left

kaite, if you see oceangurl journal, that was like 3 months ago or even longer... it was my journal... I started the wrong way to my way of eating and the journal explains it all..... but now I changed completly... 
now I'm doing great and I feel good... but I'm not sure my bf% yet till next wedensday... I'll let you know


----------



## sara (May 16, 2003)

deplete... meaning I'm having 20 grams of carbs or less... 
any question you have... ask me  you are welcome here 

I joined the gym last july 2002.. and all I did was cardio and eat 20 grams of fat or less a day... and didn't count my carbs and protein intake.... I did lose weight, but that was water weight most of it... my bf % was 30 % (measured by a different trainer from now) and weight was 148 lbs ----> this was july 2002

then I started to do more weight training and less cardio.... and still had carbs, but I counted my carbs like... 100- 150 grams a day with 20 grams of fat or less. 
but I joined ironmagazine and with all the help of everyone here especially the greatest "w8lifter" Leah and Dr. Pain... they took their time and explain to me everything till I started listening to them.... (read my oceangurl journal and you'll understand more) 

the last time my trainer checked my bf was like 40 days a go , weight was around 117lbs and bf % 17 
but some other trainer checked it for me 2 weeks a go it was % 20 ... w8lifter and Dr. Pain told me to wait till I get checked by the same trainer for the right measurment... ( next wednesday) 
cuurent BW = 114


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Are you small boned, I'm curious because I see some of the girls stats here and look at the w8 and can't figure out how their BF is what it is, I guess everyone's bodies are different..........

PS, I really miss W8 and Dp, they helped me alot too.......


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

I think I'm small boned, I'm not sure 
I'm sure they will  be back someday.... I missed them too..


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

But, Leah ( w8lifter) is still helping me... she is PM me every single day... many times and checking up on me ( meals, workout, car-ups and everything) she is the greatest... 
THANK YOU LEAH (W8LIFTER)


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 05/17/03
--- Deplete --- 

ONE (Pre-workout) cardio

1 protein (22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
3 TBSP flaxseed meal (4 P, 6.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO ( Post-workout) 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup green beans

THREE

1.5 protein ( isopure) ( 37 P, 0 F, 4 C)
1 TBSP flax oil ( 0 P, 14 F, 0 C)

FOUR 

chicken (36 P, 6 F,  0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: spinach, cauliflower and maybe some broccoli 

FIVE 

2 oz. salmon ( 12 P, 4 F, 0 C)
2 whole eggs ( 12 P, 10 F, 2 C)
1 white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
veggies: spinach, lettuce 

WORKOUT: CARDIO, ABS


----------



## Fit Freak (May 17, 2003)

Sara...you answered it....I was wondering how your bodyweight and BF% was coming along...in terms of where you started from....looks like you're on track!


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

I am  but I'm waiting till wednesday when I get my bf% measured..... ( with my trainer this time)


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

Meals for Sunday 05/18/03 
--- Deplete --- ( carb-up last meal) 

ONE 
6 oz. salmon (36 P, 10 F, 0 C)
less than 1/2 Tbsp butter (0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
veggies: lettuce

TWO 
chicken (36 P, 6 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5 F, 0 C)
veggies: celery 

THREE 
can tuna ( 32 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

FOUR 
1.5 protein ( isopure) (37 P, 0 F, 4 C)
1 TBSP melted butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C) .... no more flax oil didnt't like it 

FIVE (carb-up meal) 

6 oz. banana ( 1 P, 1 F, 27 C)
1/2 cup dry oats ( 5 P,3 F, 27 C)
1 cup brown rice ( 5 P, 2 F, 45 C)
.5 oz. peanuts ( 3.5 P, 7.5 F, 3 C)

NO WORKOUT TODAY.... carb-up meal might be 4.5 hours apart from meal # 4 is that ok? I normally have it planned perfect timing


----------



## sara (May 18, 2003)

my carb-up meal kinda changed  
I didn't have bananas at home, so I had a pear instead.. 6 oz. 
is that ok?

also, I felt dizzy and no energy around 12 am.. so I had some coffee, and later on I had bite of cheese and two peanuts


----------



## sara (May 19, 2003)

Meals for Monday 05/19/03
--- Deplete --- 

ONE (pre-workout) 

4 oz. turkey breast ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
1 egg white  ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO ( post-workout) 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese ( 4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup green beans

THREE ( 3.5 hours later) 

chicken ( 36 P, 6 F, 0 C)
3/4 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 8 F, 0 C)
veggies: lettuce, 2 celery, some green beans

FOUR ( 3 hours later)

1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)
3/4 TBSP flax oil ( 0 P, 10.5 F, 0 C)

FIVE (2.5 hours later) 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
veggies: ( lettuce, celery, cabbage) 

( 10 minutes after meal # 5 ) had some peanuts, bite of cheese, 5 almonds  ) I wasn't craving for them, I just had no energy and nothing else I can have would give me energy except for that

WORKOUT: UPPER BODY ONLY


----------



## sara (May 20, 2003)

Meals for Tuesday 05/20/03 (day before re-assesment)

--- Deplete --- 

ONE ( 6:30 am) 
Chicken ( 36 P, 6 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: celery

TWO ( 9 :30 am) 
4 oz. london broil beef ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup spinach 

THREE (1:00 pm) 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2 cups cauliflower spinach 

FOUR ( 4:30 pm) 
3/4 TBSP flaxoil ( 0 P, 10.5 F, 0 C)
1.5 protein ( 33 P, 2.5 F, 5 C)

FIVE (7:30 pm) 
tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
3/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 10.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: lettuce and see if I have any other veggies

NO WORKOUT TODAY.... 
tomorrow is my re-assesment 10 am


----------



## sara (May 21, 2003)

Meals for Wednesday 05/21/03 

--- Deplete --- ( carb-up last meal) 

ONE (Pre-workout) (Pre- re- assesment) 9 am

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
3 Tbsp flaxseed ( 4.5 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO ( Post-workout) 12:15 pm 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup green beans

THREE 3:15 pm 

5.5 oz. chicken ( 32 P, 3 F, 0 C)
1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C)

( 20 minutes later in costco. had a sample of turkey burger... 3 P, .5 F, 0 C)

FOUR 6:15 pm 

4 oz. london beef broil ( 24 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: 6 oz. cabbage, lettuce

FIVE (Carb-Up Meal)

6 oz. banana ( 1 P, 1 F, 25 C) 
1 cup brown rice cooked ( 3.5 P, 2 F, 45 C)
1/2 cup dry oatmeal ( 5 P, 3 F, 27 C)
1 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 11 F, 0 C)

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY
got my re-assement-------> bf % 18.9 
                                            w8   114 ( after meal # 1 & with shoes

any comments?


----------



## sara (May 21, 2003)

Meals for Thursday 05/22/03 

---Carbs---

ONE (Pre-workout)
1/3 cup oatmeal ( 3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
4 oz. turkey ( 21 P, 8 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)

TWO ( Post-workout)
1 scoop egg protein ( 32 P, 0 F, 0 C)
8 walnuts ( 2 P, 10 F, 2 C)

THREE 
6 oz. chicken ( 36 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5.5 F, 0 C)
1 apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

FOUR
4 oz. lean beef ( 23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: celery, cabbage

FIVE 
tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C) 
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 , 0 C)

SIX
2 whole eggs, or some PB or slice cheese 
veggies 

WORKOUT: UPPER BODY, ABS 

are meals ok ? I haven't had the meals yet... are they ok to have?


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

so, its ok to have meals with carbs an hour or two before bed?

tomorrow I'm gonna do cardio after my first meal.... do I need a carb meal or a no carb meal before and after my cardio?

thanx leah


----------



## sara (May 22, 2003)

Meals for Friday 05/23/03 

ONE (Pre-cardio, ABS) 7:30 am

2 scoops soy protein from Met-Rex ( 27 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1/3 cup dry oatmeal ( 3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
1/2 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 5.5 F, 0 C)

TWO (Post-cardio, ABS) 10:30 am

1/3 cup cooked brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2 very large celery

THREE 1:30 pm 

4oz. lean beef ( 23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: 1/2 cup green beans, 1 large celery

FOUR 4:30 pm 

5 oz. chicken breast ( 30 P, 3 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5.5 F, 0 C)
1 walnut ( 0 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1 apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

FIVE 7:30 pm

egg protein ( 32 P, 0 F, 0 C)
less than 1 full TBSP butter ( 0 P, 10 F, 0 C)

SIX 9:30 pm 

1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C)
1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)

WORKOUT: cardio ( 20 minutes HITT) 
                  ABS 
**** are meals ok for tomorrow ? do I need to change anything ?


----------



## sara (May 23, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 05/24/03

ONE 6:50 am
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 oatmeal ( 3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

TWO 9:50 am 
4 oz. beef ( 23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
1 apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

THREE 12:50 pm 
5 oz. chicken ( 30 P, 3 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 5.5 F, 0 C)
1 walnut ( 0 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2 large celery 

FOUR 3:50 pm 
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C) 
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1 large celery, some lettuce

FIVE 6:50 pm 
5 oz. chicken ( 30 P, 3 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP oliveoil  ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: cabbage

SIX 9:00 pm 
1 oz. chicken ( 6 P, .5 F, 0 C)
1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)

NO WORKOUT TODAY !!!!!


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

Hi Sara............how are you???? Where are you???


----------



## sara (May 27, 2003)

Hi


----------



## sara (May 31, 2003)

Kaite.... nice avatar!!!!


----------



## sara (May 31, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 05/31/03 

ONE ~ 8:00 am 

5oz. chicken ( 30 P, 3 F, 0 C)
little more than 1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 red apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

TWO ~ 10:45 am ( is that ok? or they have to be 3 hours exactly?)

1 can protein pure pro can ( 35 P, 1 F, 4 C) 2 grams sugar, 1 fiber
7 walnut halves ( 2 P, 9 F, 1 C ) 

THREE ~ 1:50 pm 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 6 oz. shredded cabbage (YUMMMM) 

FOUR ~ 4:50 pm 

4 oz. chicken ( 24 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole boiled egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 0 C) 
1/4 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2 large celery 

FIVE 7:30 pm 

1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C) 
veggies: lots of lettuce with vinegar and spices

SIX ~ 9:30 or 10:00 pm 

1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C) 
2 egg whites ( 7 P, 0 F, 1 C)

NO WORKOUT TODAY......... 

are meals ok ? any comments? 

didn't have any gum today


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

Meals for Sunday 06/01/03

ONE 7:30 am 

5 oz. chicken ( 30 P, 3 F, 0 C)
more than 1/2 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 apple ( 0 P,  0 F, 20 C)

TWO 10:20 am

4 oz. lean beef ( 23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
3 strawberries ( 0 P, 0 F, 3 C)
veggies: some lettuce

THREE 1:15 pm 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: cabbage 

FOUR 4:15 pm 

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1.2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 1.5 P, 2 F, 0 C)
( bake all together)

FIVE 7:15 pm 

1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/3 brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2  large celery

SIX 9:15 pm 

1 egg white ( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C)

NO WORKOUT TODAY...... 

any comments on meals??????


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 1, 2003)

Meal 6 is not really a meal and you seem way too dependant upon what other think JMO, no offense.


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

thanx for the "true comment" I know meal # 6 is not a meal... I'm trying to increase it with something else, and I'm runing out of food


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey Sara   Just wondering why you are eating more lettuce and celery and less spinach and broccoli the past few days... meals are looking good besides that!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh, and I'm glad you ask if others have any input in your meals... despite what Aggie said.  If you arent willing to ask for advice then you are destined to have to learn everything for yourself.  Of course you know that though, and do   Keep up the good work!


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

hello eggs... I just got sick and tierd of broccoli and spinach.. but I will go back for them soon  thanx for noticing


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

thanx again eggs  I always ask if you guys have any comments, even when I'm sure my meals are good.. just incase if you have better ideas to improve my meals


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

To answer you question...

Godd Mornings...
http://www.healthrap.com/Articles/ExCentral/lb6.htm

THANKS!!!


----------



## sara (Jun 1, 2003)

thanx butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

Anytime!


----------



## sara (Jun 2, 2003)

Meals for Monday 6/2/03 

ONE 7:15 am 

tuna ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
less than 1/2 TBSP butter ( 0 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1 green apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

TWO 10:00 am 

4 oz. chicken ( 26 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/4 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: 6 oz. cabbage 

THREE 1:00 pm 

1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1 can tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil (  0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2 large celery 

FOUR 3:30 pm.... not three hours >>> 2.5 hours apart

4 oz. tenderloin pork  ( 21 P, 2.5 F, 1 C)--> bought it from costco
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 egg white( 3 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1/4 TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 2 F, 0 C)
3 peanuts ...... to add some fat  
veggies: lots of lettuce

FIVE 6:45 pm

1 protein ( 22 P, 1.5 F, 3 C)
1/3 oats ( 3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)
some butter ~ ( 0 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)

SIX 9:30 pm 

some tuna 
1 cheese stick 
2 bites of other cheese 

NO WORKOUT TODAY.... I still feel bloated since last friday....  

 ARE MEALS OK? ANY COMMENTS ARE WELCOMED!


----------



## sara (Jun 3, 2003)

Meals for Tuesday 06/03/03

ONE  6 am ( pre-workout) 

4 oz. lean beef ( 23 P, 10 F, 0 C) 
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
1 yellow apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

TWO 9 am ( post-workout) while finishing my upper body workout

1.5 protein ( 33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
1/2 TBSP flax oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

THREE 12:00 pm 

5 oz. tenderloin pork ( 25 P, 3.5 F, 1 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
little butter ( 0 P, 1 F, 0 C) 
veggies: cabbage 

FOUR 2:45 pm 

4 oz. chicken ( 24 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
some mayo ( 0 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: lettuce, 1 large celery 

FIVE 5:50 pm 

1 protein ( 22 P, 2 F, 3 C)
1/3 cup oats ( 3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
3 TBSP flax seed meal ( 4.5 P, 6.5 F, 0 C)

SIX 9:00 - 9:30 pm 

1 cheese stick 
???

I also had a cup of plain tea before working out this morning... that's ok?? 

Workout: some UPPER BODY.. didn't want to workout hard cause I'm still bloaded


----------



## sara (Jun 4, 2003)

Meals for Wednesday 06/04/03

ONE 6 am  (Pre-workout) 

1 protein ( 22 P, 2 F, 3 C)
1/3 cup oats ( 3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
3 TBSP flaxseed meal ( 4.5 P, 6.5 F, 0 C)

TWO 9 am (Post-workout) ---> while finishing my leg curl& calves

1.5 Protein ( 33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
1/2 TBSP flax oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

THREE 11:45 am 

tuna ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 4 F, 0 C)
1 green apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)
veggies: lettuce

FOUR 2:45 pm 

tuna ( 26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/4 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 4 F, 0 C)
veggies: lettuce, celery 

FIVE 5:45 pm 

tuna ( 32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)

SIX 9:00- 9:30 pm 

tuna 
mayo

(no cheese today.. cut down on sodium cause I'm still a little bloaded... 

Are meals ok for today?? any comments? 

WORKOUT: I did go to the gym today.. did my lower body only and I skipped walking lunges....


----------



## sara (Jun 5, 2003)

Meals for Thursday 06/05/03 

ONE (pre-workout) 6 am 

2 oz. cooked chicken ( 20 P, 2 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
less than half TBSP mayo ( 0 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)

TWO (post-workout) 9:00 am right after cardio

1.5 protein ( 33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
1/2 TBSP flaxoil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

THREE 11:45 am 

4 oz. grilled lean beef ( 23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites ( 6 P, 0 F, 1 C)
1 red peeled apple ( 0 P, 0 F, 20 C)

FOUR 2:30 pm 

5 oz. tenderloin pork grilled ( 25 P, 3.5 F, 1 C) 
1 cheese stick ( 7 P, 6 F, 1 C)
veggies: lots lettuce, 1 large celery

FIVE 5:30 pm 

4 oz. grilled chicken ( 24 P, 2.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice ( 1 P, .5 F, 15 C)

SIX 8:30 pm 

2 oz. grilled lean beef ( 11.5 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg ( 6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
tuna ( 6 P, .5 F, 0 C)

WORKOUT: ABS, cardio HIIT 20 minutes, some calves


----------



## katie64 (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey Sara, how are you, your meals always look good, you seem to be eating more meat than fish, like you used to, if I recall that correctly.............how's your summer going???????


----------



## sara (Jun 6, 2003)

hey kaite, the reason why I'm eating more than fish, cause lent is over and I can eat more than fish now 
my summer is good, busy working, school and i have an ear infection now


----------



## sara (Jun 6, 2003)

Meals for Friday 06/06/03 

ONE 7:10 am (post-workout) 

tuna (26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1/4 TBSP oliveoil (0 P, 3.5 F, 0 C)

TWO 10:30 am  (Post-workout) 

1 protein (22 P, 2 F, 3 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 TBSP flaxseed meal (1.5 P, 2.25 F, 0 C)
veggies: 2  large celery

THREE 1:30 pm 

1.5 protein (33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
4 oz. peach(0 P, 0 F, 10 C)
1/2 TBSP flax oil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

FOUR 4:30 pm 

2 fish fillet (32 P, 0 F, 0 C)
2 tsp mayo (0 P, 10 F, 0 C)
veggies: 6 oz. shredded cabbage, 1 celery 

FIVE 7:30 pm 

tuna (32 P, 1.5 F, 0 C)
1/2 TBSP oliveoil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)

SIX 9:30 pm 

1 fish fillet (16 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1 cheese stick (7P, 6 F, 1 C)

total: 1527 cal, 183.5 P, 55 F, 52 C

workout: upper body


----------



## sara (Jun 7, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 06/07/03

ONE 6:20 am 

tuna (26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1/4 TBSP oliveoil (0 P, 3.5 F, 0 C)

TWO 9:20 am 

tuna (26 P, 1 F, 0 C)
1 slice cheese (4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1/2 TBSP oliveoil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
3 strawberries (0 P, 0 F, 3 C)

THREE 12:40 pm 

1.5 protein (33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
1/2 TBSP flaxoil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 peach (0 P, 0 F, 10 C)

FOUR 3:30 pm 

6 oz. shrimp (34 P, 3 F, 2 C)
1/2 TBSP olive oil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
veggies: 6 oz. shredded cabbage, 1 large celery

FIVE 6:35 pm 

1 fish (16 P, 0 F, 0 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1 whole egg (6P, 5 F, 1 C)
1 egg white (3 P, 0 F, 1 C)
less than 1/2 TBSP butter (0 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)

SIX 9:20 pm 

tuna (14 P, .5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

NO WORKOUT TODAY


----------



## sara (Jun 9, 2003)

Meals for Monday 06/09/03 

ONE 7:00 am (pre-workout)

5 oz. grilled tenderloin pork (25 P, 3.5 F, 1 C)
1 cheese stick (7 P, 6 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)

TWO 10:00 am (post-workout) 

1.5 protein (33 P, 2 F, 5 C)
1/2 TBSP flaxoil ( 0 P, 7 F, 0 C)

THREE 1:00 pm 

4 oz. grilled ground turkey (21 P, 10 F, 0 C)
3 egg whites (10 P, 0 F, 2 C)
4 oz. green apple (0 P, 0 F, 16 C)
veggies: 1 large celery

FOUR 4:00 pm 

4 oz. grilled lean beef (23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites (7 P, 0 F, 1 C)
veggies: 6 oz. cabbage, 1 large celery

FIVE 7:00 pm 

1 protein (22 P, 2 F, 3 C)
1/3 cup oatmeal (3 P, 1.5 F, 16 C)
2 TBSP flaxseed meal (3 P, 4.5 F, 0 C)

SIX 9:30 pm

grilled chicken ( don't know the amt. yet)
mayo ( depends on how much fat I need to add up to 10 grams fat)

Workout: Lower body
walking lunges 6 sets @ 25 lb barbell around my back (on each side) so it's 50 lbs
leg press 5 sets @ 340 lbs 
squats 5 sets @ 35 lbs,45,45,45, 55 lbs
leg curl 5 sets 60 lbs, 65, 65, 65, 65
leg extension 5 sets 105 lbs, 110, 110, 110, 110
seated calves 5 sets @ 55 or 65 lbs
standing calves with body weight 5 sets


----------



## sara (Jun 10, 2003)

Meals for Tuesday 06/10/03 

ONE 6 am (pre-workout) 
4 oz. grilled lean beef (23 P, 10 F, 0 C)
1 egg white (3.5 P, 0 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)

TWO 9 am  (post-workout)
1 protein (22 P, 1.5 F, 4 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)
1.5 TBSP flaxseed meal (2 P, 3.5 F, 0 C)

THREE 12:00 pm 
5 oz. grilled tenderloin pork (25 P, 3.5 F, 1 C)
1 cheese stick (7 P, 6 F, 1 C)
1/3 cup brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
veggies: 1 large celery

FOUR 3:00 pm 
6 oz. grilled chicken (30 P, 1 F, 1 C)
less than 1/2 TBSP mayo (0 P, 9 F, 0 C)
veggies: 6 oz. cabbage, 2 celery

FIVE 6:00 pm 
1.5 protein (33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
1/2 TBSP flaxoil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
1 4oz. peach (0 P, 0 F, 10 C)

SIX 9:00 pm 
2 oz. grilled turkey (10 P, 5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

WORKOUT: cardio HITT 20 minutes, ABS


----------



## sara (Jun 12, 2003)

Meals for Thursday 06/12/03

ONE (pre-cardio/ABS)
4 oz. grilled chicken (20 P, 1 F, 1 C)
1/3 brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1/4 TBSP olive oil (0 P, 3.5 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

TWO (post-cardio/ABS)
1 protein (22 P, 2 F, 3 C)
1 TBSP flaxseed meal (1.5 P, 2.25 F, 0 C)
1 whole egg (6 P, 5 F, 1 C)

THREE 
5 oz. grilled tenderloin pork (25 P, 3.5 F, 1 C)
1/3 brown rice (1 P, .5 F, 15 C)
1 slice cheese (4 P, 2 F, 1 C)
1/4 TBSP oliveoil (0 P, 3.5 F, 0 C)
veggies: 1 celery

FOUR 
4 oz. grilled lean beef (21 P, 10 F, 0 C)
2 egg whites (7 P, 0 F, 1 C)
2 strawberries ( 0 P, 0 F, 2 C)
veggies: 6 oz. cabbage, 1 large celery 

FIVE
1.5 protein (33 P, 3 F, 5 C)
1 4oz. peach (0 P, 0 F, 10 C)
1/2 TBSP flaxoil (0 P, 7 F, 0 C)
((( real cold and yummy))) 

SIX
4 oz. grilled ground turkey (21 P, 10 F, 0 C)
I need to add something else to this meal to increase my cals... no eggs though .... and it's gotta be a 0 carb meal 

Workout: 20 minute HITT cardio, ABS


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2003)

Meals for Sunday 06/15/03 

ONE 
5 oz. grilled tenderloin pork
1 slice cheese
1/4 TBSP oliveoil 
1/3 cooked brown rice

TWO 
1.25 protein
2 TBSP flaxseed meal
less than 1/2 TBSP PB

THREE
1 apple
4 oz. grilled lean beef
2 egg whites

FOUR
1 protein
1 whole egg
1 TBSP flaxseed meal

FIVE
4oz. grilled ground turkey
1/3 cup brownrice
2 egg whites

SIX
some salmon or rockfish.... add some mayo and lettuce too!

no workout today


----------



## sara (Jun 17, 2003)

I have my re-assesment on thursday!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

Good luck on your re-assesment tomorrow Sara!  

You've really done well sticking to your plan I'm sure you've made great progress.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

Good job Sara!  Things are looking great!  You show real dedication and determination..it's very impressive.  

Do you have any pics of your progress??


----------



## sara (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanx for you'r support guys! I'll let you know my results tomorrow! 

I'm sorry I don't have a scanner to show my pictures


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

You could mail them to me.  I can scan them in for you if you want.


----------



## sara (Jun 18, 2003)

thanx jodi Leah offered the same thing.. I gotta take some recent pictures first and then mail them to you or leah.. the ones I have now are from easter, and they kinda far away pics and wearing a dress.. I need to take pics with shorts. 
or bathing suit


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

hell yeah, bathing suit gets my vote!!


----------



## sara (Jun 18, 2003)

well, I don't know about my tummy


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

screw that!  i'm sure your tummy is yummy!


----------



## sara (Jun 18, 2003)

the upper tummy is ok, but the lower ABS are bad!


----------



## sara (Jun 18, 2003)

Meals for Wednesday 06/18/03

ONE Pre-workout
tuna 
1/3 brownrice
1/2 TBSP oliveoil 
1 whole egg
((33 P, 10 F, 16 C))

TWO Post-workout 
1.5 protein
1/2 TBSP flaxoil
((33 P, 10 F, 5 C))

THREE 
6 oz. talapia fish 
1/2 TBSP oliveoil
1 small green apple
veggies: 2 celery
((31.5 P, 8.5 F, 15 C))

FOUR
1 protein 
1 TBSP flaxseed meal
1 whole egg 
1 strawberry 
veggies: 1 celery 
((29.5 P, 9.25 F, 5 C))

FIVE 
6 oz. talapia fish 
1/2 TBSP oliveoil 
1/3 brownrice
veggies:1/2 cup forzen spinach

SIX
2 oz. salmon 
tuna 
1/2 TBSP mayo 
veggies: lettuce

today's workout: lower body 

I cut on the cheese today and Peanuts..


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

Well ALL of my abs are bad


----------



## sara (Jun 19, 2003)

I bet they not bad!


----------



## sara (Jun 19, 2003)

well, today I didn't get my re-assesment done, because my trainer called me and said he was gonna be late.. so I did go to the gym and worked on my upper body though... we re-scheduled for monday 06/23/03


----------



## sara (Jun 19, 2003)

Meals for Thursday 06/19/03

ONE 6:20 am 
4oz. broiled ground turkey
2 egg whites
1/3 cup brownrice
(( 29 P, 10.5 F, 16 C))

TWO 9:20 am (while working out) upper body
1.5 protein 
1/2 TBSP flaxoil
((33 P, 10 F, 5 C))

THREE 12:20 pm 
5oz. grilled tenderloin pork
1 whole egg
1/3 cup brown rice
1/2 tsp mayo 
veggies: some lettuce, cabbage, 1 celery

FOUR 3:20 pm 
4 oz. broiled lean ground beef
2 egg whites
2 strawberries
veggies: 1/2 cup frozen spinach, lots of green veggies!
((30 P, 10 F, 3 C))

FIVE 6:20 pm 
1.5 protein 
1/2 TBSP flaxoil
1 4oz. peach 
((33 P, 9.5 F, 16 C))

SIX 9:00 pm or little earlier
1 chicken drumstick
1 slice cheese
1 egg white
((21 P, 8 F, 1 C))

WORKOUT: Upper body


----------



## sara (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know, I'm having carbs now as you can see... (good carbs) and I'm still losing weight.. how can I maintain my weight and lose only Body Fat, and gain Muscle?


----------



## sara (Jun 21, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 06/21/03

ONE 
tuna 
1 whole egg
1/4 TBSP oliveoil
1/3 cup cooked brownrice
((33 P, 10 F, 16 C))

TWO 
tuna 
cheese stick 
1/4 TBSP oliveoil
veggies: 1 celery, lettuce
((33P, 10.5 F, 1 C))

THREE
1 protein 
4 TBSP flaxseed meal ---> is this ok?? 6 P, 9 F, 8 C*, 8 Fiber
1 small green apple
((28 P, 11 F, 18 C))

FOUR
1.25 protein 
1 TBSP almond butter
((30 P, 11 F, 5 C))

FIVE 
tuna 
1/2 TBSP oliveoil 
1/3 cup cooked brownrice
veggies: 1 celery 
((33 P, 9 F, 15 C))

SIX
some grilled salmon 
1/4 TBSP oliveoil 

NO workout today... waiting for a new program from w8lifter. starting monday


----------



## sara (Jun 28, 2003)

I won't be working out for 8 weeks


----------



## sara (Jul 11, 2003)

My plan till I can go back to the gym is: 

#1  20 P 8 F 15 C
#2  20 P 8 F 15 C
#3  20 P 8 F 15 C
#4  20 P 8 F 15 C
#5  20 P 8 F 15 C
#6  25 P 10 F 0 C

1250-1300 cals


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2003)

Meals for Thursday 09/18/03

ONE (26P)
½ cup cooked Brown rice, 2.5 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, ½ tsp flax oil, 3 olives
TWO (25P)
1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ tbsp PB, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 1 protein 
THREE (27P)
1 medium potato, 3 oz. chicken, 1 egg white, ½ tsp flax oil, tomatoes, onions, celery, lettuce
FOUR (26P)
1 apple, ¼ cup cooked lima beans, 4 oz. pork, less than 1 oz. chicken, 2 almonds, ½ tbsp PB  
FIVE (25P)
1 turkey patty (4 oz.),1 egg white, broccoli, onions, cucumbers


----------



## sara (Sep 19, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 09/19/03*

*ONE (25P)*
½ cup cooked brown rice, 2 egg whites, 1.5 serving tuna, 1 tsp flax oil, tomatoes
*TWO (26P)*
1 apple, 1 slice bread, 1 serving tuna, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ tsp flax oil 
*THREE (24P)*
4o z. salmon, 1 medium potato, broccoli, tomatoes 
*FOUR (25P)*
1 apple, 1 slice wheat crisp, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 1 tbsp peanuts, 1 scoop protein 
*FIVE (25P)*
1 serving tuna, 1 whole egg, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 09/20/03

ONE (25P)
½ cup cooked brown rice, 1 whole egg, 1.5 serving tuna, 10 blueberries, tomatoes 
TWO (26P)
1 apple, 1 slice bread, 1 serving tuna, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ tbsp PB
THREE (26P)
1 medium potato, 3 oz. rainbow trout, 2 egg whites, lettuce, tomatoes, celery 
FOUR (25P)
1 pear, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 1 tbsp peanuts
FIVE (25P)
1.5 serving tuna, 1 whole egg, 5 olives, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 21, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 09/21/03*

*ONE (26P)*
½ cup cooked brown rice, 2 egg whites, 2.5 oz. chicken, ½ tsp flax oil 
*TWO (25P)*
½ cup oats, 1 egg white, 1 scoop protein, 1 tsp PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon
*THREE (25P)*
1 peach, 1 slice bread, 1.5 oz. chicken, ½ cup LF cottage cheese
*FOUR (~P??)*
Appetizer- about ¼ cup cottage cheese, bite of mashed red potatoes with melted cheese, celery 
Dinner-less than 2 oz. round eye steak cooked with egg plants, tomatoes, garlic with lots of oil, some chicken breast about 2 oz.
Desserts- 1 apple 
*FIVE (24P)*
¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 2 egg whites, 1 tsp PB


----------



## Freeman (Sep 22, 2003)

I can't imagine eating just 2 oz of anything, especially steak! 

when do you start lifting again?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2003)

2 weeks from today, I hope


----------



## Freeman (Sep 22, 2003)

good...bout time!


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 09/22/03*

*B-fast *1 apple, 3 bread sticks whole wheat (made with olive oil), ½ Turkey patty, 2 egg whites, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese

*Snack *½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 tsp PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon, hot black tea 

*Lunch *1 slice bread, ½ peach, 4 oz. pork, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, ½ tsp flax oil, cucumbers, tomatoes, lettuce

*Snack *1 apple, ¼ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, ½ scoop protein, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 tsp PB, cinnamon 

*Dinner *½ turkey patty, 2 oz. chicken, 4 olives, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2003)

I can only go to the gym on Mondays and Fridays though, other workouts gotta be at home


----------



## sara (Sep 23, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 09/23/03*

*B-fast*- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 2 oz. turkey patty, 1/4 cup LF cottage cheese, 3 egg whites

*Snack*- 1 pear, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 1 tsp flax oil 

*Lunch*- 1 cup cooked green lentils, 2 oz. chicken, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 egg white, ½ tsp flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, parsley 

*Snack*- (post-workout) ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 2 almonds, cinnamon 

*Dinner*- 2 oz. chicken, 2 oz. turkey patty, broccoli, lettuce


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 09/24/03*

*B-fast*- 1 slice bread, 1 peach, 1 serving tuna, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ tsp flax oil 

*Snack*- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 3 almonds, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Lunch*- ¾ cup cooked green lentils, 2 TBSP oats, 1.5 serving tuna, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, parsley, green beans, onions 

*Snack*- (post workout)1 apple,  ½ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 1 slice wheat cracker,1 tbsp PB, cinnamon 

*Dinner*- 1.5 serving tuna, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1tsp flax oil, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 09/25/03*
*
B-fast*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ turkey patty, 2 egg whites, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese

*Snack*- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 3 almonds, 5 blueberries 

*Lunch*- ½ cup cooked brown rice, 3 oz. Chicken, 1 tbsp FF cottage cheese, ½ tsp flax oil, green beans, tomatoes 

*Snack*- 1 apple, 1 slice wheat cracker (FF), ½ scoop protein, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 tsp almond butter

*Dinner*- 3 oz. Chicken, ½ tsp flax oil, 7 olives, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 26, 2003)

*Meals For Friday 09/26/03*

*B-Fast*- 1 apple, ¼ cup oats, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, ¾ scoop protein, ½ tbsp PB (made it like pancakes!) 

*Snack*- 1 apple, ½ cup cooked green lentils, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 serving tuna, 1 tsp flax oil 

*Lunch*- 1 potato, 1 whole egg, 1.5 serving tuna, onions, tomatoes, lettuce, celery, parsley 

*Snack*- 1 peach, ¼ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp FF cottage cheese, ½ tbsp Almond Butter 
*
Dinner*- 1 serving canned salmon,(10P), ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ tsp flax oil, broccoli (*Low in Protein)*


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 27, 2003)

I can't help but notice, that your meal combos are strange. Do you measure everything you eat?  I've never heard of just eating 2 tbs. of cottage cheese before. I'm not critcizing your diet, just commenting. Don't take offense.


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2003)

well, I'm adding the 2 TBSP cottage cheese, to increase my protein up to 25 grams... I only count my protein intake and try to limit my fat 5-8 grams per meal 
I used to measure everything I eat... you could see in my journal
( I mix the cottage cheese with my protein drink)


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 09/27/03*

*B-Fast*-  ½ cup cooked brown rice, 1 tbsp mashed kidney beans, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1.5 serving canned salmon, 1 egg white, ½ tsp flax oil 

*Snack*- 1 apple, ½ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 1 tsp Almond Butter 

*Lunch*- 1 cup cooked green lentils, 1.5 serving tuna, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, green beans, letttuce

*Snack*- 1 apple, 1slice wheat cracker (FF), 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 1/2 tbsp Almond Butter

*Dinner*- 1.5 serving canned tuna (19P), ½ serving canned salmon (5P), 1 tsp flax oil, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 09/28/03*

*B-Fast*-  ½ cup cooked brown rice, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 oz. chicken, 3 egg whites, ½ tsp flax oil, 7 olives 

*Snack*- (~40 minutes after workout) ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, 1 tsp Almond Butter

*Lunch*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ turkey patty, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese

*Meal 4- lots of Salmon
 small piece Chicken (about 2 oz.)
 grilled Onions
 1 Whole Wheat olive oil Bread stick (the one that I listed it's nutri info before),
small bite of mashed red potato w/melted cheese, 
Small bite of Bulgur patty 
about 2 TBSP Babaganuch 
2 TBSP Hummus
some lettuce *

*Dinner*- ½ scoop protein, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 10 blueberries


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2003)

*Monday 09/30/03*

*B-Fast*- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1 scoop protein, 2 tbsp LF cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB 

*Snack*- 1/3 cup cooked brown rice, ¼ cup cooked green lentils, 3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil

*Lunch*- 1 cup cooked green lentils, 2 oz. chicken, 1 egg white, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 4 olives, 6 peanuts, green beans, tomatoes, garlic 

*Snack- *1 apple, 1 slice wheat cracker, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 2 TSP PB, 2 almonds, 5 blueberries 

*Dinner*- 4 oz. salmon, lettuce, broccoli


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2003)

*Tuesday 09/30/03 **

B-fast*- ½ cup brown rice, 2 oz. chicken, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil 

*Snack*- 1 peach, 1 slice bread, 1 scoop protein, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB

*Lunch*- 1 apple, 1 ½ whole wheat bread stick (dry), 4 oz. salmon, lettuce, tomatoes, broccoli, grilled onions 

*Snack-(30-40 minutes after workout)*
½ cup oats, ½ scoop protein, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 
½TBSP Almond Butter, 5 blueberries 

*Dinner- *3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 olives, lettuce, celery 1 spoon cottage cheese


----------



## sara (Oct 1, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 10/01/03 *

*B-Fast*- ¼ cup cooked brown rice, ½ cup cooked green lentils, 1 whole egg, 1.5 serving tuna 

*Snack*- 1 apple, ½ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 1 TSP Almond Butter, cinnamon 

*Lunch- (Einestieen bagel place) Tuna salad: Tuna, mayo, lettuce, spinach, red cabbage, tomatoes, 1 apple * It's says the salad was low fat... *not sure how low the fat in the mayo  *

*Snack*- 1 apple, ¼ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 1 TSP PB, 1 strawberry, 5 blueberries, cinnamon

*Dinner*- 4 oz. salmon, lettuce, onions


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 10/02/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. pork, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, ½ tsp flax oil 

*Snack- *1 peach, 2 slices whole wheat crackers,  1 scoop protein, 2 TBSP FF cottage cheese, 8 peanuts

*Lunch*-1 slice bread,  ½  cup cooked green lentils, 3 oz. chicken,7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, lettuce, garlic 

*Snack *(Post-workout)- ½ cup oats, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, ¼ scoop protein, 2 TSP PB, 1 strawberry, cinnamon  (blend all together and baked) 

*Dinner*- ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 whole egg, small piece chicken, broccoli


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 10/03/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup oats, ¾ scoop protein, 1 egg white, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, 5 blueberries, ½ TBSP PB, cinnamon 

*Snack- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 serving tuna, ½ TBSP PB 

*Lunch*- 1 cup cooked green lentils, 4 oz. salmon, green beans, tomatoes, onions

*Snack*- 1 apple, 1 slice wheat cracker, 1.5 serving tuna, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 TSP flax oil 

*Dinner- *1 scoop protein, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 9 peanuts


----------



## sara (Oct 4, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 10/04/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup brown rice, 1.5 serving Tuna, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 TSP flax oil, ½ TSP PB

*Snack*- (post-workout)- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 TBSP FF cottage cheese, 5 almonds, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Lunch*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 1 serving Tuna, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, slice tomato 

*Snack*-, 1 cup cooked green lentils, 1 serving Tuna, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, green beans, tomatoes, garlic

*Dinner- *2 oz. salmon, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP PB, broccoli, lettuce


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 10/05/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup brown rice, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 egg white, small piece chicken ~ 1 oz., ½ TSP flax oil 

*Snack*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked green lentils, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 3 egg whites, ½ TSP flax oil 

*Lunch*- 1 medium potato, 3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, lettuce 

*Snack*-1 apple, 1 slice wheat cracker, ½ scoop protein, ½ cup LF cottage cheese,  5 blueberries, ½ TBSP PB, 3 almonds, cinnamon 
*
Dinner*- 4 oz. pork, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 6 peanuts, lettuce


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Your meals always look SO good Sara!!! Keep it up honey!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanx Stacey


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 10/06/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil 

*Snack*- (post-workout)- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 TSP Almond Butter, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Lunch-* 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked green lentils, 4 oz. pork, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese,  ½ TSP flax oil, green beans, tomatoes, lettuce

*Snack- *1 apple, ¼ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, ½ scoop protein, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 2 TSP PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Dinner*- 3 oz. chicken, 4 olives, ½ TSP flax oil, lettuce, broccoli


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 10/07/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup oats, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 4 egg whites, 2 TSP PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon (heated all together) 

*Snack- *1 peach, 3 whole wheat bread sticks crackers, 1 scoop protein, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 5 almonds 

*Lunch*- 1 medium potato, 3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, lettuce 

*Snack*- 1 apple, ¼ cup cooked green lentils, 1 whole egg, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, piece of chicken (~ 1oz.) 

*Dinner*- 4 oz. pork, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, cucumbers


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2003)

I heard  fat-free Ricotta cheese got twice the calcuim of cottage cheese... is ricotta cheese recommended as healthy? (sour cream?)


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 10/08/03*

*B-Fast*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 1.5 serving tuna, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil 

*Snack*- (post-workout)- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, ½ TBSP PB, 1 almond, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Lunch*- 1 cup cooked green lentils, 1 whole egg, 1.5 serving tuna, mushrooms, red bell pepper, garlic, parsley 

*Snack*- 1 large plum, 1slice whole wheat cracker, ½ scoop protein, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB, 1 almond, 8 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Dinner- *2 serving tuna, 1 TSP flax oil, cucumbers


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 10/09/03*

*B-Fast*- ½ cup Brown rice, ½ TSP flax oil, 2 oz. chicken, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 egg white
*
Snack*- 1 slice bread, 1 large Plum, ½ TBSP PB, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein 

*Lunch*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked green lentils, ½ TSP flax oil, 4 oz. pork, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, green beans, tomatoes, parsley

*Snack*- 1 apple, 1 slice wheat cracker, ½ scoop protein, ½ scoop LF cottage cheese, 6 almonds, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 

*Dinner*- 3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, cucumbers


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I heard  fat-free Ricotta cheese got twice the calcuim of cottage cheese... is ricotta cheese recommended as healthy? (sour cream?)


Yes ricotta it is   Not the sour cream though.


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanx Jodi  

I'll start eating more... I'll start having 2/3 cup brown rice instead of 1/2 cup 
not sure what would be the best pre-workout/ post-workout meals for tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

Check your other journal


----------



## sara (Oct 9, 2003)

Got it


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 10/10/03*

*B-Fast*- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1.5 serving tuna, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil 

*Snack*- (post-workout)- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 6 blueberries, ½ TBSP PB, 1 almond, cinnamon 

*Lunch*- ½ cup Brown rice, ¼ cup cooked green lentils, 2 servings Tuna, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, parsley, cucumbers

*Snack*- 1 apple, ½ cup Fiber One, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 4 peanuts, cinnamon 
*
Dinner*- 1 whole egg, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 serving tuna


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Sara, could yo figure out your macros for me.  I want to see where we need to start increasing


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2003)

want me to figure out my carbs, fat, protein intakes?


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2003)

I did increase my protein today ~ 30 G protein per meal


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes please


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2003)

meal one ~ 29 P, around 37 C, 5.75 F
TWO~ 30 P, 27 C, 6 F
THREE~ 32 P, 32 C, 5 F
FOUR~ 29P, 30 C, 6.5 F
FIVE ~ 32P,  0C, 5.5 F

I'm not counting the carbs from cottage cheese, protein powder, eggs, or veggies (just counting the complex carbs and fruits) 
(I'm counting med/large apples as 20 grams of carbs)


----------



## sara (Oct 10, 2003)

it's almost midnight here, I'm so tired 
good night Jodi


----------



## sara (Oct 11, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 10/11/03 *

*ONE*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 1 almond, ½ TBSP PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*TWO*- ½ cup cooked brown rice, 1 serving tuna, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil 

*THREE*- ½ cup Fiber One, 1 apple, 1.25 protein, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 5 peanuts 

*FOUR*- 1 cup cooked navy beans, 2 serving tuna, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 7 olives, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, garlic, lettuce 
_*
FIVE- *~ _4 oz. cooked shrimp, ½ TSP flax oil, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 1 egg white, lettuce


----------



## sara (Oct 12, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 10/12/03*

*ONE*- ½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. pork, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, ½ TBSP flax oil 

_*TWO*_- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, ~3.5 oz. chicken, 2 TBSP LF cottage cheese, 3 olives 

_*THREE-*_ ½ dry cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 6 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 

*FOUR*- 1 medium potato, 2 oz. turkey, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, tomatoes, lettuce, garlic  

*FIVE- *½ cup LF cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon


----------



## sara (Oct 13, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 10/13/03*

_*ONE- (Pre-workout*_) ½ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, ½ TSP flax oil 

*TWO- (Post-workout) *1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1.25 scoop protein, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSBP PB 

_*THREE*_- 1 cup cooked navy beans, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, lettuce, onions, garlic, parsley 

*FOUR*- 1 slice bread, 1 plum, 4 oz. pork, ¼ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 3 almonds

*FIVE*- ½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon (mixed all together and freeze it, just like ice cream!)


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 10/14/03*

_*ONE*_-½ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, ½ TSP flax oil 

_*TWO*_- 1 plum,1 slice bread, ½ TBSP PB, 1 scoop protein, 3 TBSP egg white subsitue, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese

_*THREE- *_1 cup cooked green lentils, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers. 

_*FOUR- *_1 apple, ½ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, 5 blueberries, 1 almond, ½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein

_*FIVE*_- 4 oz. pork, 2 oz. Turkey, lettuce


----------



## sara (Oct 15, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 10/15/03*

_*ONE*_- ½ cup brown rice, 2 servings Tuna, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 peanuts 
(29 P, 6 F)

_*TWO- *_(post-workout)- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1 scoop protein, 2 TBSP 2 % cottage cheese, 3 TBSP egg white subsitue, ½ TBSP PB, 1 almond
(30 P, 6.6 F) 

_*THREE*_- ¾ cup cooked green lentils, 1 slice whole wheat cracker, 2 servings Tuna, 1 whole egg, green beans, tomatoes 
(32 P, 6 F)

_*FOUR *_??? 1 apple, ½ cup Fiber One, ½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 5 blueberries, 5 peanuts, cinnamon
(29 P,  6.75 F)

_*FIVE*_- ½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 1 serving Tuna, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil, 2 almonds, lettuce
(29 P, 6.2 F)


----------



## sara (Oct 17, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 10/17/03 *

_*ONE*_- _(pre-workout_) ½ cup oats, 1 protein, 1 TSP PB, 3 TBSP egg white subsitue, 1 egg white, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
30 P, 6.5 F

_*TWO- *_(_post-workout_)- ½ cup brown rice, 1 serving tuna, ½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil
29 P, 6 F

_*THREE*_- 1/3cup brown rice, 1/3 cup cooked green lentils, 2 serving tuna, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, green beans, lettuce
32 P, 6.5 F 

_*FOUR- *_1 apple, ½ cup Fiber One, 5 peanuts, ¾ scoop protein, ¼ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 3 TBSP egg white subsitue, cinnamon
29 P, 6 F 

_*FIVE*_- 2 serving tuna, ¼ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 6 almonds
32 P, 5.6 F


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 10/18/03 *

*7:30*- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 2 servings tuna, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 olives 
_(29 P, 6 F)_
*11:30*- ½ cup brown rice, 1.5 serving tuna, 1 egg white, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives
(_29 P, 6.25 F)_
*2:40*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 3 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(_30 P, 6.5 F) _
*6:30*- 1 cup cooked green lentils, 4 oz. salmon, 3 TBSP egg white substitute tomatoes, onions 
(_30 P, 7 F_)
*9:00*- 1.5 serving tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP Almond butter 
(_26 p, 6 F) _

_*My sister's B-day, and didn't eat cake   *_


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2003)

You have a great diet girl! Your meal 4 above, do you make a pancake out of all that? Oh ya, great that you can only eat '1' almond, sometimes if I get started I cant stop!(They are a weakness for me)  I could eat mixed nuts by the handfuls!


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanx Jill  I used to be a nut freak! ( I still go crazy on nuts sometimes) 
actually I had my protein/oats/egg white/ with the blueberries , peanuts and cinnamon at work... and everyone asked me what I was eating, and they said it looks Yummy! and smells good!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanx Jill  I used to be a nut freak! ( I still go crazy on nuts sometimes)
> actually I had my protein/oats/egg white/ with the blueberries , peanuts and cinnamon at work... and everyone asked me what I was eating, and they said it looks Yummy! and smells good!


I sometimes eat my oats with everything mixed like that too. I just find that if I make it into a pancake its much more satisfying!!   Try blending your cottage cheese till smooth, then add 1/2 scoop of protein, some cinnamon, and brown sugar twin. I usually add an egg white ( I know its raw ) And blend all together. I literally eat it out of the blender, it is so yummy! If you add a TBS of SF jam and some fiber one, instead of the cinn / brown st, its almost like cheesecake!


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanx Jill, I tried that too, but I don't use sugar free ham or brown sugar


----------



## sara (Oct 19, 2003)

_*Meals for Sunday 10/19/03*_

*7:30*- ½ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, ½ TSP flax oil 
(30 P, 6.5 F) 
*11:00*- 1 potato, 3.5 oz. liver, tomatoes, parsley 
(28 P, 6.5 F) 
*2:30*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 1 scoop protein, ½ TBSP PB, 3 TBSP egg white subsitute, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 5 blueberries 
(30 P, 6 F) 
*5:30*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 7 olives, grilled egg plants, tomatoes, lettuce 
(30 P, 5.5 F)
*9:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ scoop protein, 3 TBSP egg white subsitute, 6 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(29P, 6 F)


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanx Jill, I tried that too, but I don't use sugar free ham or brown sugar


Sugar free ham?  Brown sugar TWIN! That stuff is great. I prefer it over other low cal sweetners. Oh by the way I tried flax meal in p pancakes,  great on a no carb day. Thanks!


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2003)

I meant Sugar Free Jam... Not HAM ( I don't use sugar-free Jam or I call it fake sugar)


----------



## sara (Oct 20, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 10/20/03 *

_*7:00 (Pre-workout)- *_½ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, ½ TSP flax oil 
(30P, 6.5F) 
_*9:50- (Post-workout*_)- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 3 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(30P, 6.5F) 
_*1:40*_- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked baby lima beans, 5 oz. pork, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 7 olives, tomatoes, onions, lettuce, parsley, grilled mushrooms 
(30P, 5.5F) 
_*5:20*_- 1 apple, ½ cup cooked baby lima beans, 3.5 oz. liver, onions, 1 almond
(29P, 6.5F)
_*9:00- *_½ scoop protein, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ¼ cup egg white subsitue, 6 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(30P, 6 F)


----------



## sara (Oct 21, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 10/21/03*

_*7:00*_- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 2.5 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, 5 peanuts 
(26P, 6.5F)
_*10:00*_- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, ¼ cup egg white subisute, 1 egg white, 3 peanuts, cinnamon 
(31P, 6F) 
_*2:00*_- 1 cup cooked baby lima beans, 3.5 oz. liver, lettuce
(28P, 6F)
_*5:00*_- _*Dinner at Red Lobster*_
_Plain garden salad: tomatoes, lettuce, onions, cucumbers 
Outer Banks Sampler: Broiled Shrimp, Scallops, deviled crab topped with white cheddar, steamed broccoli (this felt  very very greasy)   
(P??, F??) _
_*9:00*_- 2 oz. chicken, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, lettuce
(29P, 4F)

_*Anyone have approximate fat, protein intake in my 4???th meal? *_


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2003)

hey Sara! 

You are doing really good, always very consistent  How has your body changed since you started this and what are your goals?

 ,
Jen


----------



## sara (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Jenny  
thanx sweetie.. when I started eating carbs again (good carbs) I'm maintaining my weight; I'm not losing anymore weight 
I was down to 100 lbs, now I gained a little water weight 105 lbs. my goal is to add 10 lbs. of muscles and be around 115 lbs


----------



## sara (Oct 22, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 10/22/03*

*7:20 *??? 1 slice bread, 4 TBSP mashed kidney beans, ¼ cup egg white subsitue, 1 egg white, 1.5 serving tuna, 8 peanuts, 10 blueberries 
(29 p, 6.5F)
_*10:50-(post workout*_)- ½ cup brown rice, 2 servings tuna, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 almonds, tomatoes 
(29P, 6.3F)
_*2:00*_- 1 cup cooked baby lima beans, 3 strawberries, 4 oz. salmon, ½ serving tuna, onions, tomatoes, green beans, parsley, lettuce
(30P, 7 F)
_*5:50*_- 1 apple, ½ cup fiber one, ¾ scoop protein, ½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 2 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(30P, 5 F) 
_*9:00- *_4.5 oz. salmon, garlic 
(27P, 7.4 F)


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Hey Jenny
> thanx sweetie.. when I started eating carbs again (good carbs) I'm maintaining my weight; I'm not losing anymore weight
> I was down to 100 lbs, now I gained a little water weight 105 lbs. my goal is to add 10 lbs. of muscles and be around 115 lbs



That sounds good  Don't worry so much about bodyweight though, that really doesn't matter  Are you planning on doing any fitness comps in the future or are you just doing this to feel good?

And hey, we want some pics of ya  you've been here all this time without showing us what you look like


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That sounds good  Don't worry so much about bodyweight though, that really doesn't matter  Are you planning on doing any fitness comps in the future or are you just doing this to feel good?
> No, no comps in the future
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 10/23/03 *

_*8:10- *_1 slice bread, 1 apple, 5 oz. pork, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 2 almonds 
(30P, 6 F)
_*12:00*_- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, ¼ cup egg white subsitute, 1 egg white, 3 peanuts, cinnamon
(31P, 6F)
_*3:00*_- ½ cup brown rice, 4oz. Chicken, 7 olives, 3 sprouts, tomatoes
(32P, 6F)
_*6:10*_- 1 apple, 1 slice whole wheat cracker, ¾ scoop protein, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, little more than ½ TBSP PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(29P, 6.5F)
_*9:30- *_4 oz. Chicken, 3 almonds, lettuce 
(32P, 6F)


----------



## sara (Oct 24, 2003)

_*Meals for Friday 10/24/03*_

_*7:00*_- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 2 servings tuna, 1 egg white, 8 peanuts
(29P, 6.75F)
*10:00- (post-workout*)- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 3 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon (made this from the night before and refrigerate it) 
(30P, 6.5F)
_*1:50- *_½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. Sole Dover fish, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, 3 sprouts, lettuce
(29P, 6.20F)
_*5:20*_- 1 slice bread, 1/3 cup cooked kidney beans,  3 oz. salmon, 1 egg white, ¼ cup egg white subsitue 
(27P, 6.5F)
_*9:30*_- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1.5 serving tuna, ½ TSP flax oil 
(32P, 5.25F)


----------



## sara (Oct 25, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 10/25/03*

_*7:00*_- ½ cup brown rice, 2 serving tuna, ½ TSP flax oil, 4 peanuts, 5 blueberries 
(29P, 6.4F) 
_*10:00*_- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 2 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 6 F)
_*1:40*_- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked kidney beans, 3 oz. salmon, ¼ cup egg white, 1 egg white, tomatoes, green beans, lettuce 
(27P, 6.5F) 
_*5:30-*_ 1 apple, 1 slice whole wheat cracker, 4 oz. salmon, ½ serving tuna 
(30P, 7 F) 
_*9:30*_- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 6 peanuts, cinnamon 
(29P, 6F)


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey girl, your diet looks great as always! Do you ever crave sweets like chocolate or candy?? I really have been lately, seeing all this halloween stuff in the stores. Do you ever cheat? I saw red lobster, but thats not that big of a cheat! Im planning a cheat day on friday...Halloween stuff What do you think of cheats days, and what would you love to cheat with? Mine would be chocolate and gummies, those little gummy candies for like 5 cents at 7-11'S


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey girl, your diet looks great as always! *Thanx hun! *
> Do you ever crave sweets like chocolate or candy??*I don't crave for sweets or candies at all (I don't even want eat cake for my b-day) *
> 
> ...




*I don't know what else I want to cheat on... you have ideas for me? *


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 10/26/03 *

*7:00*- ½ cup brown rice, 5 oz. pork, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil, 1 peanut 
(29P, 6.5F) 
*10:20*- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, ¼ cup egg white, 1 TSP PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 6.5F) 
*2:40*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked kidney beans, 4 oz. extra lean turkey, 1 egg white, ½ TSP flax oil, 4 olives, tomatoes, green beans, onions, lettuce
(29P, 6F) 
*6:20*- 1 apple, ½ cup Fiber One, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
*9:30- *2 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 egg white, 3 almonds, 1 capsule fish oil  
(25P, 5.8F)


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 10/27/03 *

*7:10- (pre-workout)- *½ cup brown rice, 3 oz. extra lean turkey, 1 whole egg 
(30P, 7.5F) 
*10:00- (post-workout)- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 8 blueberries 
(31P, 5F) 
*1:40- *1 potato, 4 oz. chicken, 1 TSP flax oil, tomatoes, garlic, lettuce 
(32P, 10F)
*5:40- *1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked kidney beans, 5 oz. pork, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 6 almonds, tomatoes 
(30P, 8F) 
*~9:30- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3oz. ground beef , 1 fish oil capsule 
(30P, 10.5F)


----------



## sara (Oct 28, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 10/27/03*

_*8:20*_- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 5 oz. pork, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 7 peanuts 
(30P, 8F) 
_*11:45*_- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, ¼ cup egg whites, 8 peanuts, cinnamon 
(31P, 8.3F) 
_*2:45- *_1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked green lentils, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 6 olives, green beans, tomatoes, parsley 
(32P, 9F) 
_*6:00*_- 1 apple, ¼ cup cooked kidney beans, 4.5 oz. lean turkey, ½ TBSP flax oil 
(30P, 9F) 
_*9:20*_- 3 oz. ground beef,  ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 fish oil capsule 
(30P, 10.5F)


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Your meals look sooo yummy Sara  And I hear ya on those almond and cashew cravings  I'm with Jill too though, this week I've been craving candy, which is rare for me


----------



## sara (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanx Jenny  
oh you reminded me of PB


----------



## sara (Oct 29, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 10/28/03 *

_*7:20*_- 1 slice bread, ¼ cup cooked lentils, 2 serving tuna, 1 whole egg 
(32P, 7.5F) 
_*10:45-(post-workout*_)- ½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1 egg white, ¼ cup egg whites, 10 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 4.5F)
_*2:25*_- ½ cup brown rice, 5 oz. salmon, garlic, tomatoes, 2 sprouts, green beans 
(30P, 9.2F) 
_*6:20- *_, ½ cup fiber one , 1 apple, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ¾ scoop protein, 5 blueberries, cinnamon, 4 almonds, 4 peanuts _*???.. then I had lots lots Peanuts, and lots lots Almond butter !!!!*_(29P, ???F) 
*What should I have for my 5???th meal? After being so bad today? (would a plain can of tuna be ok?) *


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2003)

You are to funny!!! You sound like me the other night- I went peanut crazy Then i ate real peanut butter, the sugary stuff. Sometimes I go outa control!!! Im sure a can of tuna will be fine. Dont be so hard on yourself, your diet is wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanx Jill  .... I'm just confused, why do I always just crave for peanuts when I cheat?


----------



## sara (Oct 29, 2003)

sara said:
			
		

> *Meals for Wednesday 10/28/03 *
> 
> _*7:20*_- 1 slice bread, ¼ cup cooked lentils, 2 serving tuna, 1 whole egg
> (32P, 7.5F)
> ...


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2003)

Peanuts are so yummy! Your lucky you crave peanuts-I myself crave sweets, but peanuts are just as hard to stop at 1, or 2, or a huge handful!!! they are addicting.... Keep up the good work, and dont sweat the small stuff!!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll try my best


----------



## sara (Oct 30, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 10/30/03*

*8:20*- ½ cup oats, 1 whole egg, 1 egg white, 3 oz. X-tra lean turkey 
(30P, 9.5F) 
*11:45*- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1.25 scoop protein, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB 
(31P, 10F) 
*2:55*- _*(post-workout*_)- ¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup egg white subsitue, green beans
(30P, 4.5F) 
*6:20*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup cooked green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 1 whole egg, garlic, lettuce 
(33P, 9 F) 
*9:30*- ½ cup cooked ground beef (3 oz.), ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 fish oil capsule
(30P, 10.5F)


----------



## sara (Oct 31, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 10/31/03*

_*7:10- (pre-workout*_)- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1 can tuna, 1 TBSP PB 
(32P, 10F) 
_*10:00-(post-workout)- *_½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 2 egg whites, 10 blueberries, cinnamon
(34P, 5F) 
_*1:50*_- ¾ cup Brown rice, 5 oz. cooked Sole Dover fish, 1 TSP flax oil, 3 sprouts, tomatoes, onions 
(33P, 9F) 
_*5:30*_- ½ cup green lentils, 1 slice bread, 2 serving tuna, 1 whole egg, 
(32P, 7.5F) 
_*9:10-(at work*_)- 1scoop protein, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 12 peanuts 
(35P, 10F)


----------



## sara (Nov 1, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 11/01/03*

*8:00- *2 slices bread, 2 servings tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil 
(32P, 7.5F) 
*11:00*- 1 apple, 2 slices Dark Rye (whole grain crispbread.. 15 carbs, 3 fiber), 4.5 oz. salmon 
(30P, 10F) 
*3:10-(at work*)- ½ cup green lentils, ½ cup navy beans, 5 oz. salmon, green beans, red pepper 
(34P, 11F) 
*6:15-(at work)- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 2 egg whites, 3 Almonds, 4 Peanuts, 5 Blueberries, cinnamon (heated in microwave, made it like a cake!) 
(34P, 8.8F)
*9:30- *2 oz. salmon, 1 serving tuna, 1 oz. Sole Dover fish, 7 almonds
(32P, 9.5F)


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 11/02/03*

*7:00*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 5 oz. pork, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil 
(34P, 7.5F) 
*10:00*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 2 egg whites, 3 almonds, 4 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon, baking soda
(34P, 8.8F) *
 1:30*- ½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup garbanzo beans, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, green beans, tomatoes
(32P, 8.5F)
*4:30*- ½ cup green lentils, 2 slices whole wheat bread crisps, 3 oz. ground beef, 1.5 oz. chicken, 1 egg white, green beans, onions 
(32P, 9F) 
*~8:20*- 3 oz. ground beef, ½ cup LF cottage cheese, 5 Almonds, broccoli 
(30P, 12.5F)


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 11/03/03*

*7:00-(pre-w/o)- *1 slice bread, 1 apple, 2 oz. chicken, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB 
(29P, 9F) 
*9:50-(post-w/o)- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 10 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 5F) 
*2:00*- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 5 olives, green beans, onions 
(32P, 9F) 
*5:40- *1 slice bread, ½ cup green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 1 whole egg, tomatoes
(34 P, 9 F)
*~9:30*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1scoop protein, 1 TBSP flax oil 
(35P, 10.5 F)


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday  11//04/03*

*8:10*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil 
(30P, 8F) 
*11:30*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 6 almonds, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 8.5F) 
*2:40- *½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup garbanzo beans, 1 can chicken, 1 TSP flax oil, tomatoes, broccoli 
(30P, 9F)
*5:40- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, ½ TBSP PB, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 9F) 
*9:10-* ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ cup ground beef (3oz.), 1 capsule fish oil, cucumbers 
(30P, 10.5F)


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 11/05/03*

*7:20-(pre w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 2 servings tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TSP PB
(32P, 9F) 
*10:20-(post w/o*)- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 5F) 
*1:40-* ¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. catfish, 1.5 serving tuna, 3 sprouts, tomatoes, garlic 
(35P, 9F)
*5:40- *1 slice bread, 1/3 cup garbanzo beans, 2 oz. catfish, 1.5 serving tuna, tomatoes, celery 
(30P, 8F) 
*9:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 7 almonds, 7 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(35P, 11.5F)


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2003)

What does cat fish taste like? How are things going? Diet looking great as always! Fell of the wagon the other day,  trying to get my diet in check!


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What does cat fish taste like? How are things going? Diet looking great as always! Fell of the wagon the other day,  trying to get my diet in check!



Hey Jill, How you doing? 
catfish taste great! especially when you add some garlic powder and some spices (paprika) and cook it on low temp! I love catfish
 but watch the fat content, you don't wanna have lots of catfish


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 11/06/03 *

*8:20*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg 
(30P, 9.5F)
*12:00*- ½ cup Fiber One, 1 slice bread, 1.5 scoop protein, 2 TSP PB, 5 blueberries
(33P, 10F)
*3:00*- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, celery 
(32P, 9F) 
*6:00*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 7 Almonds, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 9F) 
*9:20*- 4 oz. chicken, 1 TBSP PB, cucumbers 
(32P, 11F)


----------



## sara (Nov 7, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 11/07/03*

_*7:20*_*-(Pre-w/o)- *½ cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 egg whites, 2 TSP PB, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(29P, 10F) 
_*10:10-(Post-w/o)- *_2 slices bread, 2 servings tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese 
(32P, 5F) 
*2:00*- ¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. salmon, 1 serving tuna, 7 olives, tomatoes, garlic, celery 
(33P, 9.5F) 
*5:30*- 1 apple, ½ cup green lentils, 2 servings tuna, 1 whole egg, ½ TBSP PB 
(32P, 9.5F) 
*9:20- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 1 TBSP PB, 5 blueberries 
(35P, 10.5F)


----------



## sara (Nov 8, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 11/08/03*

*7:30*- 1 apple, 1/3 cup brown rice, 2 servings tuna, 1 whole egg, 1 TBSP flaxseed meal
(32P, 9.25F)
*10:30*- 2 slices bread, 2 servings tuna, 1 whole egg 
(32P, 9F) 
*2:10- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(30P, 10F)
*5:30*- ½ cup navy beans, ¾ cup green lentils, 4.5 oz. salmon, green beans, celery 
(30P, 10F)  
*9:30*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 serving tuna, 1/2  TBSP flax oil, 7 olives, cucumbers 
(26P, 10.5F)


----------



## sara (Nov 9, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 11/09/03*

*8:10- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg 
(30P, 9.5F) 
*12:20- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 6 blueberries, cinnamon
(30P, 10F) 
*3:20- *½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup green lentils, 4 oz. chicken, 2 fish oil capsule, green beans, celery
(32P, 7F) 
*6:40- (Dinner w/ family)- *chicken ribs,1 apple, 6 almonds, 5 pistachios, cucumbers, tomatoes
(? P, ? F) 
*9:45- *½ cup2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, ½ TBSP PB, 5 blueberries
(35P, 8F)


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 11/10/03 *

*7:00- (Pre w/o)*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3 oz. chicken, ½ TBSP PB 
(30P, 9F) 
*10:00-(Post w/o*)- ½ cup oats, 1 slice FF dark rye whole wheat cracker, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 8 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 5F)
*1:30*- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 peanuts, tomatoes, green beans, garlic 
(32P, 10.6F) 
*5:20- *1 slice bread, ½ cup green lentils, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, onions
(30P, 9.5F) 
~*9:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 1 TBSP PB, 5 blueberries, maybe cucumbers 
(35P, 10.5F)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

Looking good Sara


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanx sweetie


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 11/11/03 *

*7:20- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 6 peanuts 
(30P, 8.7F) 
*10:40*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 4 peanuts, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 9.2F) 
*2:20- *½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup garbanzo beans, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, garlic 
(32P, 9.5F) 
*5:50- *1 slice bread, ½ cup green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, onions 
(33P, 9F) 
*9:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 oz. chicken, 1 TSP flax oil, cucumbers, celery 
(29P, 9F)


----------



## sara (Nov 12, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 11/12/03 *

*6:45-(pre w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 2 servings tuna, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB
(29P, 10F) 
*9:35-(post w/o)- *½ cup oats, 1 slice whole wheat rye cracker, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 8 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 5F)
*1:20- *¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. cat fish, 1.5 serving tuna, green beans, celery, onions 
(35P, 9F) 
*5:20 *- ½ cup lentils, 1/3 cup brown rice, 3 oz. cat fish, 1.5 serving tuna, 8 blueberries, cucumbers 
(35P, 8.5F)
*9:00*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3 oz. cat fish, 5 peanuts
(29P, 11.5F)


----------



## sara (Nov 13, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 11/13/03 *

*7:00*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 7 peanuts
(30P, 9.2F) 
*10:10*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 10F) 
*2:10- *½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup garbanzo beans, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, green beans, tomatoes
(32P, 9.5F)
*5:10*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes 
(30P, 9.5F) 
*9:00*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 13 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(35P, 10.4F)


----------



## sara (Nov 14, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 11/14/03 *

*7:20 (Pre w/o)- *1/3 cup oats,1 apple, 2 servings tuna, 1 egg white, 1 TBSP PB, cinnamon 
(*29P, 10F) *
*~9:30- PWO shake *1.25 protein/ water 
(*28P, 1.8F*) 
*10:20*- 2 slices bread, 2 servings tuna, 1 whole egg 
(*32P, 9F) *
*2:00*- ½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup garbanzo beans, 2 oz. catfish, 1.5 serving tuna, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 olives, green beans, tomatoes, broccoli 
(*30P, 10.2F) *
*6:00- *2 servings tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3 whole wheat bread sticks, 1 cup red lentils soup cooked with onions, olive oil, some barely and spices, 1 fish oil 
(*32P, F?) *_not sure about the fat content from the lentils soup _
*9:15- *½ cup 2 % cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 15 peanuts, cinnamon 
(*35P, 11.5F)     *
1 cup Tea (Think O2) 

So tired.. had to stay at work till 11:00pm  :eviltongue:


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2003)

You eat lotsa tuna. Do you eat the white tuna, or the less expensive brown stuff? I can only eat the white!


----------



## sara (Nov 15, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 11/15/03*

*7:30*- 1 slice bread, 1 apple, 1 serving tuna, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 whole egg 
(_32P, 9F) _
*10:30- *1 slice  bread, ½ cup Fiber One, 1.5 protein, ½ TBSP PB, 5 blueberries 
(_33P, 8.75F_) 
*2:20*- ½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup garbanzo beans, 2 servings tuna, 1 whole egg, 5 olives, broccoli, green beans 
_(32P, 9 F_) 
*5:30- *½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 10F) _
*9:15-* 5 oz. Cooked Trouts fish, lots of broccoli, cucumbers 
_(37P, 12F)     _


----------



## sara (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You eat lotsa tuna. Do you eat the white tuna, or the less expensive brown stuff? I can only eat the white!




Ya, I eat lots of fish on Wed, Fri and Sat 
mostly I eat the cheap brown tuna.. sometimes I get the white tuna


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 11/16/03 *

*7:35*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3-oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 7 peanuts 
(_30P, 9.2F) _
*10:35- *½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, ½ TBSP PB, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(_31P, 8.75F)_
*2:00*- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 5 olives, green beans, tomatoes, celery
(_32P, 9F) _
*5:30*- 1 cup green lentils, 3-oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, broccoli, tomatoes 
(30P, 8F) 
*9:10- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 5 Peanuts, 5 Almonds, 5 Pistachios, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(35P,10F)      _


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 11/17/03*

*7:20-(pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1/3 cup oats, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB, cinnamon 
(_30P, 10F_) 
*PWO shake*??? 1.25 protein/water (_28P, 1.9F_) 
*10:30- *2 slices bread, 3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites, 5 Almonds 
(_30P, 9F) _
*2:05- *¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, cucumbers, tomatoes, green beans, lettuce 
(_32P, 9F) _
*5:20- *½ cup Fiber one, ½ cup green lentils, 1.5 protein, 2 strawberries, lots of nuts! (over 30 almonds, lots peanuts, PB, pistachios and cashews)
 (_35P, ????? F) _
*9:30- *1 cup FF cottage cheese (_my punishment from meal 4) _
(_26P, 0F) _

*I know I cheated again on nuts! And tomorrow I???m going to have a slice of cheesecake       *


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Glad to see you cheated, somewhat! A cheat on nuts? I wish I could cheat on nuts..... instead of chocolate. Do you like salted nuts? I do


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

ya I cheat on nuts! but thats more fat than what everyone else cheats on...
I'm guessing 100 grams of fat in that meal 
I like roasted nuts.. salted or unsalted don't matter


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

But you are a tiny little thing, a little fat wont hurt ya! I cheated with chineese food and a tonne of chocolate all weekend, I felt like a real fatty this am, did extra cardio! Im gonna post some pics later tonight, check em out! You should post some, you are at 1116 posts!!!!!


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't have a scanner


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

Digital camera?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I don't have a scanner


We can take care of this when I move if you wish.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

No Digital camera either..

Thanx Jodi  
we will! I wish if you can be CPT at the new gym next to my house


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Sara! 

Oh I hear ya on wanting to cheat on nuts  I've eliminated nuts from my meal plan entirely cause I always eat like 5 more than I'm supposed to  Since I'm cutting that can't happen  I've been almond free for 2 days and it's not fun 

Have a great day


----------



## sara (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanx Jen  
I'll try my best to not to cheat on nuts anymore


----------



## sara (Nov 18, 2003)

I had my B-day cheese cake today


----------



## sara (Nov 18, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 11/18/03*

*8:05*- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil 
_(30P, 8F) _
*11:35- *½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 10F) _
*2:40*- ½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 1 whole egg, green beans, tomatoes
_(33P, 8.5F) _
*5:45- **Strawberry Cheese cake, 1.5 protein *
_(33P, ???F) _
*9:20- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 oz. chicken, cucumbers, 1 fish oil capsule 
_(29P, 5F)  _


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Sara,

You are such a good girl 

I know if it was my birthday, I would have posted it just to amaze people with the junk that I could put in my body.

Happy Birthday 

Just buggin ya!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy Birthday Sara!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy B-day Sara!


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanx guys


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy Birthday lady!!!  Have fun and a some treats for me! The cheesecake sounded real yummy. Your diet is always so clean, a few cheats wont hurt ya!


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanx Jill! I'm just afraid because I had 3 cheat days this week.. one after another


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Mindless (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy Birthday


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2003)

cool?? 

Thanx Mindless


----------



## sara (Nov 19, 2003)

sara said:
			
		

> *Meals Wednesday 11/19/03*
> 
> *7:20-(Pre w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese
> (_30P, 5.5F) _
> ...


----------



## sara (Nov 20, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 11/20/03*

*8:15- *½ cup oats, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, cinnamon 
(_30P, 7F) _
*11:30*- 1 apple, 1.5 protein, 1 TSP flax oil
(_33P, 7.25F) _
*2:35*- ½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, lettuce 
(_32P, 6F) _
*5:35-* 1 cup green lentils, 4 oz. chicken, 1 fish oil capsule 
(_32P, 5F) _
*9:10- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 protein, ½ TBSP PB, cinnamon 
(_35P, 7.5F) _


----------



## sara (Nov 21, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 11/21/03*

*8:00-(pre-w/o*) 1 apple, 1/3 cup oats, ½ cup canned tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB
_(32P, 7F) _
*10:15-PWO Shake *1.25 protein/ water 
(_28P, 1.9F) _
*11:00*- 2 slices bread, 1 can tuna, 1 fish oil capsule, tomatoes, celery
(_32P, 5.5F) _
*2:05*- ¾ cup brown rice, ¾ cup tuna, 3 oz. cat fish, tomatoes, lettuce 
_(35P, 9F_) 
*5:30*- ½ cup oats, 1 egg white, 1 scoop protein, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 9.6F_) 
*9:05*- 4.5 oz. cat fish, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, cucumbers 
_(36P, 10.5F_)


----------



## sara (Nov 22, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 11/22/03 *

*7:05*- 1 Apple, 1 slice bread, ¾ cup tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 whole egg 
_(32P, 8.25F) _
*10:10*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 10F_) 
*1:10*- ½ cup brown rice, 1 can salmon, 1 egg white, 7 olives, tomatoes 
_(28P, 7F) _
*4:30*- 1 cup green lentils, 6 oz. Codfish, ½ TBSP olive oil, green beans, tomatoes, garlic  
_(36P, 8.5F_) 
*8:30-*6 oz. Codfish, ½ TBSP olive oil, 4 Almonds, lettuce 
_(36P, 10F)  _


----------



## sara (Nov 23, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 11/23/03*

*7:10*- 1 apple, 1/3 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB, cinnamon 
(_28P, 7.5F)_
*10:10*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup green lentils, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes 
_(30P, 9.5F_) 
*1:25- *½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon
_(31P, 10F_) 
*4:50*- ½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans
_(32P, 8.5F_) 
*8:40*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 large chicken drum stick (skinless), 5 almonds, cucumbers, onions, 1 cup Tea
_(29.5P, 10F)  _


----------



## sara (Nov 23, 2003)

is there any no sugar added milk? or something else that I can start drinking to replace milk?


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2003)

Do you know how much fat is in 1 almond? 1 peanut? Im also looking for a TBS of flax meal, do you know the fat content.


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm counting 1 almond = .60 fat 
flaxseed meal depends on the package.. mine is 1 TBSP 2.25 F and the peanuts depends on the package .47 F up to .54 F


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 11/24/03 *

*7:00- (Pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB, 1 cup plain Black Tea 
(_30P, 8.5F) _
*9:40 PWO Shake *1.25 protein/ water 
_(28.5P, 1.9F_) 
*10:30*- 2/3 cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 6F_)
*1:40*- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, 
_(32P, 8.5F_) 
*5:30*- 1/3 cup brown rice, ½ cup green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, garlic
_(33P, 8.5F_) 
*9:00*- ½ cup natural lean ground beef, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, broccoli 
_(28P, 10F) _

*Should 10:30 meal be little higher in Fat like other meals or keep it low, because it's the meal after my PWO shake? *


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2003)

You eat chicken breast for brecky? I couldnt stomach chicken in the am. How do you cook you chicken?-whats you fav way?


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2003)

I usually boil the chicken and have it on a grilled slice of bread and melted cottage cheese .... I add paprika powder, some spices  

or with brown rice, green beans, tomatoes, flax oi and olives as a chicken rice salad.. and spices 
they both very yummy!


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 11/25/03*

*7:10- (Pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB
_(30P, 8.5F_)
*9:40- PWO shake*: 1 scoop protein, 8 oz. fat free milk  
(_31P, 1.5F_) 
*12:05*- 2/3 cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(_31P, 6F_) 
*3:05- *¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, lettuce
_(32P, 9F_) 
*6:10*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup green lentils, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg 
_(30P, 9.5F_) 
*9:10- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ cup ground beef, 1  jalepeno pepper, onions 
_(28P, 10F) _


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2003)

Jodi, Can I still have a glass of milk on non-training days?


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 11/26/03*

*7:10-(Pre-w/o)- *1 slice bread, 1 apple, ½ cup tuna, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 2 TSP PB
(_29P, 9F)_
*9:45- PWO Shake*: 1 protein, 8 oz. skim milk
_(31P, 1.5F_) 
*12:10- *¾ cup brown rice, 1 can sardines, ½ serving tuna, 7 olives, 1 Jalpeno pepper, onions, tomatoes
_(30P, 8F_) 
*3:10*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 10F_) 
*6:10*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup lentils, ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg, 10 pistachios, 1 jalepeno pepper, onions, lettuce 
_(32P, 10F_) 
*9:10*- 5 oz. Trout, lettuce
_(30P, 10F) _


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2003)

WOW! A lot of fish today!


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 11/27/03*

_2 cups plain Black Tea_

*8:00- *1 apple, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 2 TBSP flaxseed meal, cinnamon 
_(31P, 6.5F)_
*11:00*- 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese
_(30P, 5.5F, 17C_) 
*1:45*- Lots of Turkey, Uncle Ben???s rice mixed with carrots, peas, mashed sweet potatoes, roasted garlic, onions, squash, tomatoes and jalepeno salad
_( ? P, F? C? _) 
*5:50- *3 sticks whole wheat bread sticks crackers, 4 oz. chicken, _green beans, onions
(32P, 5F, 10C) _
*9:15*- 2 oz. Turkey, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, cucumbers
_(25P, 5F)_


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> WOW! A lot of fish today!



I try not to eat meat on wednesday's, Friday's and Saturday's


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 11/28/03*

*7:20- (pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ cup tuna, 2TBSP 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB
(_29P, 7F) _
*9:45-PWO shake*- 1 scoop protein, 8 oz. skim milk 
_(31P, 1.5F) _
*12:45*- ¾ cup brown rice, ½ TBSP Olive oil, Fish, tomatoes, 1 jalpeno pepper, lettuce
_(32P, 8.5F) _
*4:00*- 1/3 cup mashed Yams, 1 can Salmon, 1 whole egg, Broccoli  
_(31P, 10F) _
*7:00*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 10F) _
*10:30- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ¼ cup tuna, ½ TBSP flax oil, broccoli ,Sunflower seeds, pistachios
_(26P, ???F_) _I dunno, I was very hungry_


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 11/29/03*

*7:30- *1 apple, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 2 TBSP Flaxseed meal, cinnamon 
_(31P, 7F) _
*11:30*- ½ cup brown rice, 1 can tuna, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, 1 jalepeno pepper
_(32P, 6F_) 
*3:30*- 1 slice bread, 1 scoop protein, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 strawberry, ½ TSP PB
_(28P, 5.5F_) 
*7:05-  *(Dinner out at Bahama???s Breeze) fried Salmon, mashed sweet potatoes with cinnamon, cucumbers slaw, asparagus  
(_P?, F?) _
*10:00- *1 cup FF cottage cheese
_(26P, 0 F)  _


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 11/30/03*

*8:00- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 1 scoop protein, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB 
(_28P, 8F) _
*11:20*- ½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, 1 fish oil capsule, tomatoes, eggplants , 1 jalepeno pepper
_(32P, 7F_) 
*2:35*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 10F) _
*5:35*- 1 cup lentils, 4 oz. turkey, 2 egg whites, egg plants, tomatoes, garlic, 1 jalepeno pepper
_(30P, 8F_) 
*9:00*- ½ cup ground beef, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, broccoli, 5 pistachios
_(28P, 11.5F)_


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 12/1/03 *

*7:20[/b]- (Pre-w/o)- 1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB
(30P, 8.5F) 
**** Cocoa with hot water **** 
9:50- PWO shake- 1 scoop protein, 1 cup milk 
(31P, 1.5F) 
12:20- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, eggplants, tomatoes, 1 Jalepeneo pepper
(32P, 8.5F) 
3:20- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 4 almonds, 5 peanuts, 5 blueberries, cinnamon
(31P, 10F) 
6:20- ¼ cup mashed yams, ½ cup green lentils, 5 oz. turkey, eggplants, tomatoes, garlic, lettuce
(30P, 10F) 
[b]9:45- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, chicken, 5 pistachios, handful peanuts, ~ ¼ cup sunflower seeds, 5 cashews, broccoli, cucumbers
(?P, F?)  *


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 12/02/03 *

*6:20- (Pre-w/o)- *1/3 oats, 1 apple, 3oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP PB  
(_30P, 7.5F) _
*8:50- PWO shake*- 1 scoop protein, 1 cup milk 
_(30P, 2F) _
*11:50*- 2 slices bread, 1 can chicken, 3 TBSP Parmasion cheese
_(30P, 8F_) 
*2:50*- ¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP Flax oil, 7 olives, eggplants, tomatoes, broccoli 
_(32P, 8.5F_) 
*5:50*- 1 cup green lentils, 1 oz. chicken, 3 oz. turkey, 1 egg white, green beans 
_(29P, 7F) _
*9:20*- ½ cup ground beef, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 7 olives, broccoli  
(_28P, 11F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2003)

Meals for Wednesday 12/03/03

*7:05- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg 
_(32P, 7.5F) _
*10:05*- 1 cup milk, ½ cup Uncle Sam cereal, 1 scoop protein, 7 almonds, cinnamon 
(_30P, 8.7F) _
*1:30*- ½ cup brown rice, fish, ½ TBSP Olive oil, eggplants, tomatoes, broccoli 
(_28P, 8F) _
*5:00- *1/3 cup green lentils, ½ cup garbanzo beans, 1 can sardines with tomatoes, ¼ cup tuna, 5 pistachios, cucumbers, lettuce
_(33P, 9F_) 
**** Hot cocoa with little milk and water**** 
*9:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 1 TBSP PB, cinnamon 
(_35P, 11.5F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 12/04/03 *

*6:05- (pre-w/o*)- 1 apple, 1/3 cup oats, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP P, cinnamon
_(30P, 8F_) 
*8:25- PWO Shake- *1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
_(30P, 2F) _
*10:35- *2 slices bread, 1.5 protein, ½ TBSP PB, 6 blueberries 
_(33P, 9F) _
*2:00*- ¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, lettuce 
_(30P, 9.5F_) 
*5:30*- 1 cup garbanzo beans, 4 oz. chicken breast, 10 pistachios, green beans, garlic 
_(32P, 10.5F_) 
*9:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ cup ground beef, 7 olives, broccoli 
_(28P, 11F)  _


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 12/05/03 *

*8:15*- ½ cup brown rice, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ cup tuna, 1 TSP flax oil 
(_32P, 8F) _
**** Hot Cocoa with little of powdered milk**** 
*12:20*-  1 apple, 2 Low Carb tortillas (3 carbs each), 1 can tuna, tomatoes, 5 almonds
_(32P, 9F) _
*3:20*- 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein, 2 TSP PB
_(30P, 8F) _
*6:20*- 1 apple, 3 bread stick crackers (12 carbs), 2 Fish, ½ TBSP Olive oil, 7 olives, lettuce, cucumbers 
_(32P, 9F_) 
*9:20*- 1.5 scoops protein 15 almonds
_(33P, 11.3F_) 
*11:20*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB, sunflower seeds, pistachios, almonds
(_13P, ???F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 12/06/03*

*8:05- (pre w/o)- *1 apple, 1/3 oats, ½ cup tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB, cinnamon 
_(32P, 7F_) 
*10:25-(post-w/o)- *1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
(30P, 2F) 
*1:15*- 2 slices bread, 1 whole egg, ½ cup tuna, cucumbers 
_(32P, 9F) _
*4:30*- ¾ cup brown rice, 1 fish, ¼ cup tuna, 1 TSP Olive oil, eggplants, tomatoes, onions
_(29P, 7F_) 
*7:30- *½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 1 TSP PB, cinnamon 
_(31P, 8F_) 
*10:30*- 1 cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP flax oil, broccoli 
_(26P, 11F) _


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2003)

What kind of protein shakes you drinking? (Flavor)


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What kind of protein shakes you drinking? (Flavor)




*Chocolate flavor by pro-rated... Costco sells it 6 lbs. container for $20.00 *


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 12/07/03*

*8:00- (Pre-w/o)- *1 slice bread, 1 apple, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP PB
(_30P, 7F) _
*11:00-(Post-w/o)- *½ cup oats, ½ cup milk, 1 egg white, 1 scoop protein, cinnamon 
_(29P, 5F) _
*2:00- *¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, broccoli, eggplants, garlic 
_(30P, 9.5F) _
*5:00*- 1 slice bread, ½ cup green lentils, ~ 5 oz. or more chicken, tomatoes, garlic, lettuce 
_(40P, ??F_) 
*9:10*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ cup ground beef, cucumbers 
_(28P, 10F_)


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 12/08/03*

*7:50- *1/3 cup oats, ½ cup Uncles Sam???s cereal, 1 scoop protein, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, cinnamon 
_(28P, 7F_) 
*11:00*- 1 apple, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP Olive oil, 2 almonds, lettuce
_(32P, 8F) _
*2:30- *½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans
_(32P, 8.5F_) 
*5:30*- 1 cup green lentils, 5 oz. pork, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, onions
_(33P, 7.5F) _
*9:10- *3 oz. Steak, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, cabbage 
_(??P, ??F)_


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 12/09/03 *

*6:45(Pre-w/o)- *1 pear, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB
(_30P, 7F) _
*8:45- PWO shake*- 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
_(30P, 2F) _
*11:25*- 2 slices bread, 1.5 protein, ½ TBSP PB, 6 blueberries 
_(33P, 9F_) 
*2:25*- ¾ cup brown rice, 5 oz. chicken liver, tomatoes, eggplants, garlic, cabbage
_(35P, 9F) _
*5:45- *½ cup green lentils, ¼ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 1 TBSP PB, 6 almonds
_(32P, ~16F_) 
*~9:30- *4 oz. chicken breast on BBQ w/out any sauces, small piece sirloin pork, cucumbers 
_(~P?? F) __*less fat in this meal, because I had more fat in the meal before *_


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 12/10/03 *

*7:35- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein, 1 egg white, 4 Almonds, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(31P, 7.3F) _
***Hot black Tea*** 
*10:50*- 1 apple, 1 can tuna, 1 TSP Olive oil, 7 olives, cucumbers 
_(32P, 7.5F) _
*2:35*- ½ cup brown rice, ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg, eggplants, cabbage, 6 blueberries _(32P, 7F_) 
*6:05*- ½ cup green lentils, 1 slice whole-wheat cracker, 4oz. Salmon, green beans, garlic
_(27P, 9F) _
*~9:30*- 5 oz. Salmon, broccoli, garlic
(_34P, 11F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 12/11/03*

*6:45- (Pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP PB
(30P, 7F) 
*8:35- PWO Shake*- 1-cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
(30P, 2F) 
*11:45*- 2/3-cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 6 peanuts, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 9F) 
*2:50- *¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, tomatoes, green beans, garlic
(32P, 9F) 
*6:05- *½ cup green lentils, ¼ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 6 peanuts, green beans, cabbage
(32P, 8F)
_*** Hot Cocoa with dry non-dairy milk*** _(1 carb only) 
*9:50- *½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB
(13P, 8F)


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> *Chocolate flavor by pro-rated... Costco sells it 6 lbs. container for $20.00 *



Whaaaat?   Where at?  Costco- as in Price Costco warehouse?   I need to order me some.


----------



## sara (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mikeyg *_
> Whaaaat?   Where at?  Costco- as in Price Costco warehouse?   I need to order me some.



yes, Costco (Price-club)...they may not have it in you'r state


----------



## sara (Dec 13, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 12/12/03*

*7:00- (pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, ½ cup tuna, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB
(29P, 7F) 
*9:00- PWO Shake*- 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
(30P, 2F) 
*12:05- *2/3 cup oats, ½ cup tuna, 1 egg white, 1 TSP PB, cinnamon 
(29P, 8F) 
*3:40- *¾ cup brown rice, 2 Fish, ½ TBSP Olive oil, tomatoes, green beans, cabbage
(32P, 8.5F)
*7:00- *2/3 cup green lentils, 1slice whole-wheat cracker, 4 oz. Salmon, green beans
(27P, 9F) 
*10:45- *1 cup FF cottage cheese, 18 Almonds
(26P, 10.8F)


----------



## sara (Dec 13, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 12/13/2003*

*8:00*- 1 apple, 1 low carb tortilla (3 net carbs), ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg
(32P, 8F) 
*11:15- *1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein, ½ TBSP PB
(30P, 6F)
*2:15- *½ cup brown rice, 2 Fish, ½ TBSP Olive oil, 7 olives, green beans, tomatoes, cabbage 
(32P, 9F) 
*5:20- *½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein,  egg white, 6 Almonds, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(31P, 8.4F) 
*8:45- *4.5 oz. Salmon, 10 Almonds, cucumbers, garlic, cabbage 
(30P, 15F) 
*** Hot Tea***


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 12/14/03*

*8:00- *1 apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3 Almonds 
(30P, 7F) 
_*** Plain Hot  Black Tea W/ cinnamon*** _
*11:00-(Pre-w/o)- *3 oz. white (new) potatoes, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes 
(30P, 8F) 
*1:20- PWO Shake- *1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein
(30P, 2F) 
*4:10- *¾ cup brown rice, 3 oz. chicken, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, eggplants, garlic
(30P, 9.5F) 
*7:00- *2/3 cup green lentils, 4 oz. chicken, 4peanuts, green beans, onions 
(32P, F?) 
*10:10- *½ cup ground beef, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, cucumbers 
(28P, 10F)


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 12/15/03*

*7:45*- 1 apple, 1 low carb tortilla (3 carbs), ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg 
(32P, 8F) 
* Hot Cocoa w/cinnamon,powdered dry non-dairy milk*
*10:45*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 scoop protein,  1 egg white, 5 Almonds, cinnamon 
(31P, 7.8F) 
*1:20*- _Some cottage cheese from cafeteria _
_(P?, F?)_
*3:30*- ½ cup brown rice, ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg, 7 olives, green beans, tomatoes 
(32P, 8F) 
*6:20*- 1 protein bar (contains CLA)--- (207 cals, 4.3 F, 20.5 P, 21.5 C, 19.5 sugar Alc.), 
6 Almonds
(20.5P, 8F) 
*9:40*- ½  cup 2% cottage cheese, ¼ cup tuna, ½ TBSP flax oil, cucumbers
(26P, 9.5F)


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Sara!!! Just wanted to tell you I love the way you design your journals. Your really organized!!!  
Meals look yummy!!!


----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 12/16/2003*

*6:15-(Pre-w/o)- *1 apple, 1 low carb tortilla, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil 
(30P, 7.5F) 
*8:15*-PWO Shake- 2/3 cup oats,1.5 scoop protein 
(33P, 6F) 
_* Hot cocoa, cinnamon, powdered non-dairy milk*_
*10:50- *1 detour bar 
(30P, 8F, 26C, 12 sugar)
*3:05- *¾ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, green beans
(32P, 9F) 
_*** Plain Hot Tea**** _
*6:00- *½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, 6 Almonds, cinnamon 
(31P, 8.5F) 
*9:20- ½ cup ground beef, ¾ cup 2% cottage cheese, Lots roasted sunflower seeds, 2 TBSP tahini butter, lots of Almonds and peanuts 
(35P, F???)**I feel like a pig  *


----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Sara!!! Just wanted to tell you I love the way you design your journals. Your really organized!!!
> Meals look yummy!!!



Thanx Stacey! 
I did sooo bad on my meals today... especially my last meal... I had like 100 grams of fat or more


----------



## sara (Dec 17, 2003)

*Meals for Wednesday 12/17/03 *

*7:45*- ½ cup brown rice, 1 can Salmon, 1 egg white
(_28P, 5.5F) _
_*Black Tea,cinnamon,powdered non-dairy milk*_
*11:00*- 1 Cup Milk, 1 scoop protein, 1 TSP PB 
_(31P, 4.5F) _
*2:50*- 2 Low carb tortillas (6 carbs), 1 apple, 1 can tuna, cucumbers 
(_32P, 5.5F_) 
*5:50*- ½ cup oats, 1.25 protein, 1 egg white, cinnamon 
_(32P, 5F) _
*9:20*1 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP flax oil, cucumbers
_(26P, 9.5F_)


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanx Stacey!
> I did sooo bad on my meals today... especially my last meal... I had like 100 grams of fat or more



Hey girl~ Awww don't worry about that-- Maybe you needed it, you eat clean all the time. I know it won't hurt you.

Btw~ do you talk to w8lifter (Leah)ever??? I have been wondering how she is! Miss her! 

Have a great day!


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey girl~ Awww don't worry about that-- Maybe you needed it, you eat clean all the time. I know it won't hurt you.
> 
> Btw~ do you talk to w8lifter (Leah)ever??? I have been wondering how she is! Miss her!
> ...



Hey Stacey  
I know I try to eat clean, but the fat in that meal was tremendous (can't spell).. leah told me the same thing... that I don't need to worry about one little cheat, because I'm trying to build up muscles here... yes I do still talk to leah, she a great help! I love her


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2003)

*Meals for Thursday 12/18/03*
*6:30*- ½ apple, 1 slice bread, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese 
(_30P, 5.5F) _
*9:35- *½ cup brown rice, 4 oz chicken, green beans 
_(32P, 5F)_
*12:25*- 4 oz. sweet potatoes, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce
_(32P, 5F_) 
*3:50*- 1 apple, 1.5 protein, 10 peanuts 
_(33P, 7. 5F_) 
*8:00*- ½ cup ground beef, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese,1 egg white, cucumbers
_(30P, 10F) _


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi Sara! Thats great that Leah Is helping you!! She's extremly smart!! I miss her a bunch--need to go check out her website today to see how she is.. but I forgot my password 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## sara (Dec 19, 2003)

Stacey, why don't you e-mail/pm leah...she may be able to send you you'r password


----------



## sara (Dec 19, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 12/19/03*

*7:30*- ½ cup brown rice, 1 can Salmon, 1 egg white
(_28P, 5.5F)_
*10:20*- 1 apple, 1 low carb tortilla, ½ cup tuna, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 3 peanuts
_(32P, 6F) _
*1:15*- 1 can protein drink (1F, 2C, 35P), ½ cup oats, 1 egg white, 1 TSP PB, cinnamon
_(38P, 7F) _
*4:30*- 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein
(_31P, 2F) forgot the fat _
*7:40*- ½ cup tuna, 1 whole egg, 7 olives, tomatoes, onions, lettuce
(_32P, 7F) _
*10:00*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB
(_14F, 6.5F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 20, 2003)

Meals for Saturday 12/20/03

*8:30*- 3 oz. sweet potato, 1/2 cup tuna, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP flax oil
_(32P, 7F) _
**Hot Tea with cinnamon** 
*11:30*- PWO Shake (while still working out) 1 cup milk, 1 sccop protein
_(31P, 2F_) 
*12:55- *1/2 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup tuna, 1 whole egg, 7 olives, tomatoes
_(32P, 8F) _
*3:15*- 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 5 blueberries, 1 TSP PB 
_(14P, 5.5F_) 
*5:20- appitizers-- **Tabouli, Babaganoush, Hummus, mixed nuts, slices deli salmon, olives

6:30- dinner--Roasted chicken with melted cheese, burgul with ground meet, basmati rice with meat balls, salad

8:30- lots mixed nuts, 2 cups Tea

10:30- 1 scoop protein, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, lots of cheese, lots of nuts, 1/2 apple, small handful fiber one cereal*

*Tomorrow I'm defenitly going on a low fat diet  *


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Meals for Saturday 12/20/03
> 
> *8:30*- 3 oz. sweet potato, 1/2 cup tuna, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP flax oil
> ...


Let me guess.... Christmas party?


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes Jill that was one of the christmas parties


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 12/21/03*

*8:00*- 1 apple, 3 oz. chicken, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 fish oil cap.
(_31P, 5.25F) _
*11:00*- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 TSP PB, 10 blueberries
(_33P, 5.25F_) 
*2:10-(Pre-w/o*)- 3 oz. white(new) potato, 3 oz. chicken, 1 egg white, 2 fishoil cap
(_27P, 5F_) 
*3:50- PWO Shake*- 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
(_31P, 2F) _
*4:55- PWO meal*- 1/2 cup brown rice, 4 oz chicken, green onions, celery, 1/2 TSP flax oil 
(_32P, 7.5F_) 
*Hot Plain Tea (passion fruit by Tazo tea) starbucks*
*8:45*- 2 oz. Grilled ground beef, 1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, cucumbers, celery, lettuce
(_28P, ?F)_


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 12/22/03*

*8:00*- 1 slice bread, 2 oz. sweet potatoes, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese
(_30P, 6F) _
*10:50*- 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein, 1 TSP flax oil 
_(31P, 7F_) 
*2:40- *½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, broccoli, green onions_(32P, 7.5F_) 
*5:40*- 1 apple, 1 low carb tortilla, 5 oz. pork, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 fish oil, lettuce
_(33P, 8F) _
*9:30*- 1 turkey patty, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, onions, celery, lettuce
_(30P, 9.25F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 23, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 12/23/03*

*8:00- *½ cup oats, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(30P, 7F) _
*10:35*- 1 apple, 1.5 scoop protein,1 TSP flax oil, 4 Almonds, 1 Cashew 
_(33P, 10F) _
*2:30*- 1/3 cup mashed Yams, 4 oz. chicken, ½ TSP flax oil, 3 olives, tomatoes, lettuce
_(32P, 7F) _
*4:55-PWO *1 cup milk! forgot protein powder home!  
_(8P, 0F) _
*5:55*- ½ cup brown rice, 5 oz. pork, 1 egg white, 1 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, green pepper, green onions 
_(30P, 8.5F) _
*9:20- *½ cup ground beef, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, green onions, celery, cucumbers
_(28P, 10F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 24, 2003)

Meals for Wednesday 12/24/03

*8:25*- ½ cup brown rice, ½ cup tuna, 1 egg white, 1 TSP Olive oil 
(_29P, 7F_) 
*11:30- *1 cup milk, ½ cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, 1 scoop protein, 6 Almonds, 5 Blueberries, cinnamon 
(_20P, .6F) _
*2:40- *3 oz. yams, 1 can sardine, 1 egg white, ½ serving tuna,7 olives, ½ TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, green onions, lettuce
(_30P, 8.25F) _
*5:45- *1 apple, 6 oz. Talapia fish, 1 TSP Olive oil, lettuce, celery 
(_31P, 7F) _
*9:00- Christmas Dinner with family! *
*½ cup 2% cottage cheese, Shish Kabob (made w/ ground beef), 2 cube pieces Christmas cake  , Lots lots lots  of Mixed Nuts   (especially pistachios and Almonds)  ,Parmasion cheese, Baked cheese bread, Lots Blueberries, celery, onions, Hot cocoa with powdered milk and cinnamon *  

_And we having big christmas lunch/dinner tomorrow! I don't think I'm going to eat their  lunch and dinner tomorrow  _


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2003)

* Meals for Thursday 12/25/03*

*9:25*- 1.25 protein, 1 TBSP flaxseed meal, 1 egg white, 5 blueberries, cinnamon 
(_31P, 4F_) 
*12:15- *4 oz. extra lean turkey, 1 egg white, 7 olives, 2 fish oil, tomatoes, green onions 
_(29P, 4.5F) _
*4:45*- *Tabouli, Hummus, Mixed nuts, buttered sweet potatoes, green beans and kidney beans salad, salad, lots of turkey, chicken curry, salad, tea*_*(P? F?) *_
*6:45*- *1 apple, mixed nuts *
*(P? F?) *
*9:30*- 1 scoop protein  
_(22P, 1.5F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2003)

Starting fresh tomorrow!


----------



## sara (Dec 26, 2003)

*Meals for Friday 12/26/03*

*6:35*- /12 cup oats, 4 oz. extra lean turkey, 1 egg white
_(29P, 4.5F) _
*8:35- *_PWO shake_: 1 cup milk, 1 scoop protein 
_(30P, 1.5F) _
*9:40*- 2/3 cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken
_(32P, 5.2F_) 
*11:50*- 1 Whole Wheat Pita, 1 Turkey patty, tomatoes, lettuce
_(24P, 8F, 28C) _
*4:50*- 1 Apple, 2 whole wheat bread sticks (7 carbs), 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, lettuce, celery 
(_32P, 6F) _
_*** Hot cocoa/cinnamon/non dairy powdered milk***_
*9:15*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 1 TSP flax oil 
_(35P, 8.5F) _

_Meals 2 & 3 are so close, that was the only time I had a break at work to eat! and meals 3 & 4 so far apart, ate right when I came back from work  _


----------



## sara (Dec 27, 2003)

*Meals for Saturday 12/27/03*

*7:55- *1 apple, ¼ cup oats, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, cinnamon 
_(30P, 5.5F) _
_* Hot Black Tea w/ cinnamon, non-dairy powdered milk*_
*10:10*- *PWO Shake*- 8 oz. milk, 1 scoop protein
_(30P, 1.5F)_
*11:10*- 2/3 cup brown rice, 3.5 oz. chicken, 1 fish oil, tomatoes 
_(30P, 6.2F) _
*2:10- *2 slices bread, 4 oz. extra lean turkey, 1 egg white,1 fish oil, tomatoes, lettuce, celery, green onions 
_(29P, 5.5F_) 
*5:15- *1 cup green lentils, 3 oz. tenderloin pork, ½ turkey patty, 1 egg white, green beans, garlic 
_(30P, 5.5F) _
*8:30- *½ Turkey patty, ¾ cup 2% cottage cheese, 7 olives, lettuce, celery
_(30P, 8F) _
_*** Hot Cocoa w/ cinnamon ***  _


----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2003)

*Meals for Sunday 12/28/03*

*8:45- * 1 apple, 1 low carb tortilla, 4 oz. extra lean turkey, 2 TBSP 2% cottage cheese, 1 fish oil
_(29P, 5F) _
*12:00*- 1 Whole Wheat Pita, 3 oz. chicken, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 fish oil, tomatoes
_(30P, 5F, 28C_) 
*3:00- *¼ cup brown rice, 1/3 cup green lentils, 4 oz. chicken, 1 fish oil, green beans, celery, green onions 
_(32P, 5.5F) _
*6:00- *3 slices whole wheat w/ sesame seeds crackers _(5.5 carbs __cracker), _10 blueberries, ½ TSP PB, 1.5 scoop protein 
_(33P, 5.3F) _
*9:00- *1 Turkey patty, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese,1 jalepeneo pepper, lettuce, cucumbers 
_(29P, 9F) _
_* Hot Cocoa w/ cinnamon & some non-dairy powdered milk* _


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 28, 2003)

I've been looking for a non dairy milk substitute for hot cocoa.. whats this taste like? nutrition facts?

BTW doin good despite holidays..eh what can u do!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2003)

Most, if not all of the powdered versions have aluminum and other unhealthy garbage in them. Maybe the creamer (liquid styles) are ok? Dunno.


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I've been looking for a non dairy milk substitute for hot cocoa.. whats this taste like? nutrition facts?
> 
> BTW doin good despite holidays..eh what can u do!



It's got 0 fat, 1 carbs, 0 sugar, I think 1 protein 
I'll check the ingrdts. later and post it


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2003)

*Meals for Monday 12/29/03*

*6:30- *½ cup oats, 3 oz. chicken, 2 egg whites
_(30P, 6F) _
*8:25*- _PWO Shake_: 8 oz. milk, 1 scoop protein 
_(30P, 1.5F) _
*9:35*- 2/3 cup brown rice, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, 1 Jalepeno pepper
(_32P, 6F) _
_*** Hot Plain Decaf Tea from Starbucks***_
*1:10- *4 oz. Yams, 5 oz. tenderloin pork, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 Fish oil, tomatoes, celery, lettuce
(_33P, 5.5F) _
*4:50*- 1 apple, ¼ cup Uncles Sam???s cereal, ½ TSP PB, 1.5 scoop protein 
(_33P, 5F) _
*6:50- *Lots PB, Almonds & pistachios, some walnuts, ~ ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ~ ½ cup Fiber one cereal, 2 slices apple, _* Hot Cocoa/ cinnamon, non dairy dry milk* _
_*(?P, ???F) *_    
*~ 9:30*- 2 egg whites, 3 oz. chicken, Jalepeno pepper, cabbage, onions 
(_30P, 3F) _


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going to stop using protein powder!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm going to stop using protein powder!



Why?


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Why?



read my other journal


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2003)

I did. Sorry for "stalking" you


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I did. Sorry for "stalking" you



Not a problem Pepper  
but does it make sense?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2003)

I understood it  and admire your respect for your mom. I also agree that you can get by without it.

However, I don't think your mom's concern is reasonable. Are there any studies that suggest protein powder is dangerous?


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I understood it  and admire your respect for your mom. I also agree that you can get by without it.
> 
> However, I don't think your mom's concern is reasonable. Are there any studies that suggest protein powder is dangerous?



I haven't seen any studies.. but doctors have warned me that it can damage you'r kidneys in the long term


----------



## sara (Dec 30, 2003)

*Meals for Tuesday 12/30/03*

*8:25- *2 slices whole wheat sesame crackers, 8 oz. milk, 2 oz. chicken, ½ TSP Tahini butter
_(24P, 5F) _
*11:05- *1 cup green lentils, 4 TBSP hummus dip w/ sun dried tomatoes, ¼ cup ground beef, 1 egg white, celery, green onions, cabbage
_(27P, 8F) _
*1:50*- 1 apple, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 6 peanuts, dash cinnamon 
_(13P, 5.5F) _
*5:50*- 2 oz. yams, 4 oz. chicken, 7 olives, tomatoes, cucumbers, lettuce 
(_32P, 5F) _
*9:00- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2.5 oz. chicken, ½ TBSP PB, celery, cucumbers, green onions 
_(32P, 9F) _
_* Hot Cocoa w/ some cinnamon & dry non-dairy milk*_


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

my mom doesnt want me using protein powder either my parents are very old school, they dont understand  but I just cant do egg whites 24/7 personally


----------



## sara (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my mom doesnt want me using protein powder either my parents are very old school, they dont understand  but I just cant do egg whites 24/7 personally



What about cottage cheese?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

i avoid all dairy hon, it makes me sick i think..im not crazy about cottage cheese either


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i avoid all dairy hon, it makes me sick i think..im not crazy about cottage cheese either



I'm sorry to hear that  
I love cottage cheese..


----------



## sara (Jan 1, 2004)

Meals for Wednesday 12/31/03 

*7:00*- 3 oz. Yams, ½ cup tuna, 1 egg white, ½ TBSP PB 
(_29P, 5F) _
*9:10- PWO*- 8 oz. milk 
_(8P, 0F) _
*10:10*- 2/3 cup brown rice, 1 can tuna, ½ TSP flax oil, tomatoes, garlic & eggplants (oven roasted)  
_(32P, 5.5F) _
*5:40*- 1 cup green lentils, 1 can sardine, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, some almonds and pistachios, 1 small piece dry pita, onions, celery, cucumbers, some oven roasted eggplants, garlic
_(38P, ?F) _ 
_*After 8:00 pm - Turkey, Roast Pork, Yams, Dried Pita bread w/ olive oil, Chips, Nuts, Baklava, Dried Fruits, veggies, Christmas cake, some Irish alcohol  *_

I will have a new journal for this new year!


----------

